# FFR - Firefly Resources



## massno (21 December 2006)

Just listed...looks good...

"The initial focus for Brumby will be on the Yule Group, Pardoo and Telyagel tenements which consist of eight exploration licences covering some 1330 square kilometres in the Pilbara region of Western Australia.

Yule Group consists of four contiguous exploration licences which cover some 625sq.km where in the northern part of the tenement lies a 12km strike length of a sequence of rocks that Brumby said is prospective for base metals including nickel.
Additionally, "granitic plutons" in the southern and central area of the tenement area have the potential to contain tin and tantalum mineralisation.

Brumby said all three tenements are prospective for nickel-copper, gold and zinc-copper mineralisation which is associated with the Archaean igneous stratigraphy.

Leading the Brumby charge is Jones – who has over 22 years experience in the areas of construction, engineering, mineral processing and development.

Joining Jones is chairman William Ryan; Graeme Hutton, who established Kimberly Diamonds; Anthony Ho, who will serve as non-executive director; and Kim Hogg, who occupies the company secretary role."

A company worth putting on your watchlist imho


----------



## ric371 (18 February 2007)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

up 15% Friday from its low of 20c to its previous high of 23 cents and on  its highest turnover yet since listing, Is there news around the corner??


----------



## krisbarry (1 November 2007)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

*Company Overview:*

BRUMBY RESOURCES LIMITED (BMY)

http://www.brumbyresources.com.au

Shares on issue: 26,692,917

Market Cap: $4.5 million

Cash on Hand: $2.17 million


----------



## krisbarry (1 November 2007)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Just been doing some research into BMY today and have found out some interesting facts

BMY is a Copper, Gold, Zinc, Manganese, and Nickel explorer

BMY has been listed on the stock market for just over 1 year and has achieved quite a lot in such a short period of time.

BMY have many and varied land holdings in the WA Pilbra region and also in the Northern Territory.

Also note many of their pojects are close to road, port and rail access. Port Hedland and the Alice Springs railway line are 2 examples.


----------



## krisbarry (4 November 2007)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

3 days of heavy buying last week, and a slight retrace on Friday due to Thursdays Nights US issues.

I would be interested in your comments to where you see BMY going over coming months.  Why the buying all of a sudden?


----------



## Trader Paul (5 November 2007)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



Hi folks,

BMY ... on the move again ... no apparent news, yet.

Buyers starting to build at 19 cents, against just 3 sellers,
between 22 and 28 cents !~!

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## krisbarry (6 November 2007)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Looks like we can add some Iron Ore exploration to the list.

Brumby Resources Ltd (ASX:BMY) says it has significantly added to its project land holding in the Pilbara region with the signing of an option 
and joint venture agreement with Independence Group NL (ASX:IGO) and Western Australian Resources Ltd.

Brumby has entered the agreement on the Goldsworthy Platinum, Gold, Copper Project located in the Pardoo Region, WA.

The project comprises two granted Exploration Licences, E45/2538 and E45/2539, which are 130km northeast of Port Hedland.

Certain regional aeromagnetic and gravity anomalies located within the Goldsworthy tenements were considered by Independence to be prospective for iron ore.

Independence and WA Resources further enhanced these regional anomalies by detailed ground magnetic and gravity surveys prior to drill-testing in late 2006.

A reverse circulation drillhole intersected anomalous platinum group elements, gold and copper values whilst drill-testing one of several circular gravity anomalies.

Brumby, as part of the agreement, will undertake a follow-up reverse circulation drill program to better test the identified mafic intrusive.

Independence has the necessary statutory approvals in place to allow this program to start once a drilling contractor can be contracted for the work.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 November 2007)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

BMY has shown me today that the mkt still loves Iron ore,

I have not bought any shares, I am just watching, but its impressive to see this trading up 50% on possible gravity surveys??? = Very spec ie not even rock chips to confirm

The mkt still loves Iron Ore! anything will do


----------



## krisbarry (12 November 2007)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Brumby Resources (ASX:BMY) has outlined two iron ore exploration targets at its Pardoo East project, Western Australia.

The targets have potential to host hematite mineralisation from an interpretation of ground gravity and aeromagnetic surveys completed earlier this year.

First pass drilling is planned for the first half of 2008.

Share price 26 cents


----------



## Trader Paul (12 November 2007)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



Hi folks,

BMY ..... expect the market to be climbing into this one,
over coming weeks ... 

      16112007 ..... 2 cycles ..... positive news expected

      30112007 ..... positive spotlight on BMY ... 

      06122007 ..... significant and positive news expected ... high soon?? 

 11-12122007 ..... 2 difficult aspects here = turn down ???

 24-31122007 ..... 2 minor cycles in this period.

      07012008 ..... significant positive cycle ... finance-related???

 11-14012008 ..... minor and positive news expected

 18-23012008 ..... a BIG move here, catches the market by surprise ???            

 28-30012008 ..... 3 cycles here ... mostly positive

February 2008 ... mostly positive, until 27022008, when a negative
spotlight is expected to focus on BMY ... 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## shaunm (12 November 2007)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Hi TraderPaul,

What is this info and where does this information come from?
This looks interesting to say the least.

Thanks


----------



## krisbarry (13 November 2007)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

*Drilling starts at Goldsworthy Platinum-Gold-Copper Project*

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00782245


----------



## dogwithflees1983 (15 November 2007)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

BMY are up another staggering 17% to 30c when the rest of the mkt is seeing red !
This stock has got me very I'm excited.........................


----------



## Pommiegranite (15 November 2007)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



dogwithflees1983 said:


> BMY are up another staggering 17% to 30c when the rest of the mkt is seeing red !
> This stock has got me very I'm excited.........................





I think the market is quikly realising that this stock with a market cap of around $9million is well worth a punt considering the location and resources which it is exploring for.


----------



## krisbarry (15 November 2007)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

I noticed the gap up on open to 28.5 cents has now closed, which is a great sign of further upward movement.

Yesterdays close was 26 cents, then it gapped up to 28.5 cents, on open.  Went to a high of 31 cents, then dropped to below its open.

Looking forward to drill results.


----------



## Trader Paul (15 November 2007)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> BMY ..... expect the market to be climbing into this one,
> over coming weeks ...
> ...




 

Hi folks,

BMY ... ticking up nicely, as per post above expecting some significant,
good news over the next couple of weeks ..... 

happy days

  paul

P.S. ..... holding BMY



=====


----------



## krisbarry (15 November 2007)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

BMY has experienced significant volume over the past week, and a nice rise in share price too.

Here is an updated chart


----------



## tigerboi (17 November 2007)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

heres a better BMY chart with the ema's & macd...bigger week for this brumby.this looks to be going through a serious re-rating as punters see great value at its current price...


----------



## dogwithflees1983 (20 December 2007)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

*BMY* have had a rollercoaster of a ride over the past few weeks! Jumped up a massive 35% today to close at 25c...and on no annoucements

Something seems fishy...does anyone dare to speculate why they had such a big increase in their SP today? Lets hope it keeps coming


Their Pardoo project is located right near AGO & POL, close to Ports & main roads, its got me excited.


----------



## tigerboi (20 December 2007)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



dogwithflees1983 said:


> *BMY* have had a rollercoaster of a ride over the past few weeks! Jumped up a massive 35% today to close at 25c...and on no annoucements
> 
> Something seems fishy...does anyone dare to speculate why they had such a big increase in their SP today? Lets hope it keeps coming
> 
> ...




they are about to recommence drilling at frances furness where their earlier
drilling last year produced huge grades of gold,besides the io jv with igo which
was up about 6% today,they have another gold tenenment around the same
region as kal this tenement is surrounded by previous big finds of 2,3,5m oz
also as with alot of stocks today they just got to very silly prices so i expect
brumby to have a good year,when i can i grab them a put away for xmas 2008


----------



## MACH (11 January 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

BMY seems to have dropped just now for no reason. Going for bargain prices in my opinion at 18 to 19cents per share.
Still no new news for a while.


----------



## prawn_86 (11 January 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



MACH said:


> BMY seems to have dropped just now for no reason. Going for bargain prices in my opinion at 18 to 19cents per share.
> Still no new news for a while.




MACH,

If you are going to state that something is a bargain please provide evidence as to why you think that.

thanks

Prawn


----------



## MACH (11 January 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Just basic info stating their cheap since it was up in their 0.30's (cents) due to an announcement on iron ore potential discovery in the Pilbarra. With 2 large targets found in ground gravity and aeromagnetic surveys. Although no rock chip samples at all were made yet. And also waiting for Goldsworthy results, which BMY has JV with IGO. And waiting for rock chip samples from manganese tenement Bootu creek, which is nearby established manganese mine.


----------



## jackson8 (11 January 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



MACH said:


> Just basic info stating their cheap since it was up in their 0.30's (cents) due to an announcement on iron ore potential discovery in the Pilbarra. With 2 large targets found in ground gravity and aeromagnetic surveys. Although no rock chip samples at all were made yet. And also waiting for Goldsworthy results, which BMY has JV with IGO. And waiting for rock chip samples from manganese tenement Bootu creek, which is nearby established manganese mine.




too add to this information .... market cap is around 6m which is at the lower end of the scale for explorers with a foot in iron ore tenemants along with avz..pek..itt..mei  and so forth


----------



## krisbarry (15 January 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

A very nice 1 million buy order has just been placed at 15.5 cents, what do we make of that?  Prop or a serious bidder?

Upbidding in progress, lets see where BMY ends up today


----------



## MACH (15 January 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Wow, didnt even notice that. Its still a pretty low bid though, so dont know how authentic the bid is. Been reading more info on BMY. Its sitting on some nice iron/manganese tenements.


----------



## MACH (18 January 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

For some odd reason BMY is up on whats supposed to be a VERY down today. WIth no announcement. I own BMY, but even i have no idea why this happened. Weird market indeed.


----------



## robandcoll (19 January 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Watched the trading yesterday and it was quite clear that any sellers 25c or below where just taken out, and there were some sizeable trades going through.


----------



## tigerboi (19 January 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

i have a heap of brumby but today i was out all day so saw the action when

i got home,brumby have 2 gold projects in the w.a. goldfields,brilliant well is

40ks north of leonora(go to www.brumbyresources.com) they have an 18km

long shear zone in the middle of multi million oz finds at tarmoola,darlot &

thunderbox,see map.

the frances furness gold project is a ripper,historical mining of 3 high grade

prospects(ff & salvation)returned 24,452 ounces from 45,540 tonnes for av

grade of 16.7 g/t,brumby drills have already produced 16.4 g/t @ 3m,also

underground stope sampling a massive 404 g/t au @2.4m,218 g/t @1.2m

brumby has huge amounts of gold to come out of those 2 projects,if you go

to brilliant well they have an 18km strike in the middle of 2m,2m,3m,5m oz

finds & the tenement takes up about 90% of the shear zone,also recently

there was reports that u308 was discovered east of brumbys area by

liberty resources,so it is an interesting time for this company as they also

have a huge iron ore area next to ago at pardoo & the jv with igo at 

goldsworthy should be going along nicely,hoping for a real big io/gold find

soon,my guess is the gold drilling at ff & bw is the cause of the current

interest,kal has 1.4m oz & i cant see bmy having any less than that so at

the present market cap.with only 32m shares they could go real well...tb


----------



## tigerboi (16 February 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

A big anns. today of brumby for the iron ore rights in the jv with IGO on the

goldsworthy project,this project was added after listing at 20c about 16 

months ago,the connection with IGO looks to be real good for brumby both

md's geoff jones-brumby,chris bonwick-IGO,where at resolute mining,brumby

have some very promising iron ore tenements at pardoo that runs into one

of bhps area,also have 2 manganese projects close to existing mines at

bootu creek & woodie woodie..ive always thought brumby is a miner going

places more so now that IGO has taken 11% of brumby,i will post more info 

here as i have elsewhere for punters to go over...tb


ASX Release 15 February 2008

IRON ORE RIGHTS SECURED AT GOLDSWORTHY
FOLLOWING POSITIVE DRILLING RESULT

• Agreement finalised to purchase 100% of the iron ore rights to the Goldsworthy
Project tenements, East Pilbara (WA).
• Independence Group NL to become Brumby’s largest shareholder (~11% stake) as a
result of this transaction.
• Brumby’s first RC drill hole intersects significant widths of iron ore mineralisation,
supporting historical results from Rio Tinto drilling.
• Best intersection of 30m @ 29% Fe from 96m with the hole ending in magnetite ore
(EOH).
• Two hematite-rich horizons also encountered.

Diversified explorer Brumby Resources Limited (ASX: BMY – “Brumby”) is pleased to advise that it
has completed an agreement with its joint venture partners, Independence Group NL (IGO) and
Western Australian Resources Limited (WAR), to purchase the iron ore rights to the Goldsworthy
Project, located approximately 70 kilometres east of Port Hedland in the world-class East Pilbara
Region of Western Australia (see Figure 1 attached).

The Goldsworthy Project comprises two granted Exploration Licences E45/2538 and E45/2539
covering an area of approximately 450km² and is located close to quality infrastructure including
major roads, rail lines and port facilities; complementing Brumby’s other large strategic land
holdings in the area including its nearby Pardoo East Iron Ore Project.

The acquisition – which will result in Independence Group becoming Brumby’s largest shareholder
with an 11% stake – follows encouraging results received from a first-pass Reverse Circulation
(RC) drilling programme completed by Brumby on the Goldsworthy Project.

Historic drilling in the Project area by Rio Tinto had delineated magnetite-bearing banded iron
formation and ultramafic rock. Two of the Rio Tinto holes intercepted multiple widths of magnetite
mineralisation, returning 54m @ 29.1% Fe from 76m and 64m @ 29.7% Fe from 142m in hole
97DG006, and 134m @ 24.7% Fe from 36m and 27m @ 32% Fe from 208m to 235m (EOH) in
hole 97DG003 (see Figure 2 attached).

The intersections received from Brumby’s recent drilling – which was targeting a prominent ground
magnetic-ground gravity anomaly and following up an anomalous platinum-copper-gold
intersection – have continued to enhance the potential of the Goldsworthy tenements for iron ore
mineralization.

RC Drill Results
The results (see table below and Fig. 2), from the first hole completed on tenement E45/2539,
included an encouraging intersection of 30 metres (96m-126m EOH) of magnetite
mineralisation grading 29% Fe. The hole also intersected two hematite-rich horizons with grades
of 28.9% and 25.2% Fe.

Table 1 – Goldsworthy Project, Initial RC Drilling Results
Hole ID Northing Easting Dip
(degs)
From To Width
(m)
Fe
(%)
SiO2
(%)
Al2O3
(%)
P
(%)
LOI
(%)
DGRC021
7765960
736934
60
44
69
25*
28.9
52.1
2.6
0.03
3.7
80
93
13*
25.2
58.4
0.8
0.44
4.3
96
126
30
29.0
50.9
1.4
0.049
0.7
*Indicates hematitic rich horizon

Brumby regards the discovery of both hematite and magnetite mineralization under cover from the
very first hole of the programme as highly encouraging. Hematite and magnetite mineralization
frequently occur in close association in the East Pilbara region, as evidenced by other major
deposits currently being explored and developed in the region such as Atlas Iron’s nearby Pardoo
Project.

Drill hole DGRC021 was located in proximity to the previously completed IGO and Rio Tinto drill
holes and was designed to follow up the anomalous platinum-copper-gold intersection reported
previously by the IGO/WAR Joint Venture of 30m @ 220ppb PGE+Au and 0.15% Cu from 60-90m
beneath 60 metres of cover.

Under the terms of Option/Joint Venture Agreement between Brumby, IGO and WAR completed in
August 2007, Brumby was completing its first phase of drilling to better test the PGE anomaly. Assay
results from this first hole did not indicate anomalous platinum-copper-gold values.

Acquisition of Iron Rights
Brumby initially had an earn-in position on the two Goldsworthy Project tenements, under the August
2007 Option/Joint Venture Agreement. This agreement did not include the iron ore rights which
Brumby will now acquire after entering into an acquisition agreement with the Joint Venture partners
for 100% of the iron ore rights on both granted exploration licences.

In consideration for the acquisition, Brumby will issue 4 million shares to IGO with both IGO and
WAR each retaining a 1% gross sales royalty on any iron ore that is extracted from the tenements.
As a result of this transaction, IGO will become Brumby’s largest shareholder with approximately
11% of the issued shares in the Company. Brumby has also agreed to grant IGO a first right of
refusal on Brumby’s other iron ore prospective tenements in Western Australia.

Brumby will also exercise the existing option with IGO and WAR to enter into a Joint Venture
Agreement over the Project tenements.

Brumby’s Managing Director, Mr Geoff Jones, said the acquisition of the iron ore rights on the
Goldsworthy Project represented a significant development for the Company as it continued to build
a substantial iron ore portfolio in the East Pilbara region.

“The intersections of both hematite and magnetite mineralization represent an important
development, and in conjunction with the Rio Tinto results, highlight the potential for the occurrence
of iron ore deposits below the cover sequence across our broader Pilbara land holdings,” he said.
“We are particularly pleased that hematite mineralization is present at this very early stage in our
exploration programme.

“The prospectivity of this region for both styles of iron ore mineralization is well established, and we
believe there is excellent potential to make additional discoveries and define both hematite and
magnetite resources within our tenements,” Mr Jones added.

"Together with the large iron ore targets identified at the nearby Pardoo East Project in November
last year, the Goldsworthy Project adds a significant string to our bow in the East Pilbara region and
represents an exciting new exploration target for the Company in continuing to advance towards our
goal of developing a major iron ore project in the East Pilbara region,” he added.

Mr Jones also said he was pleased to welcome leading mid-tier mining company Independence
Group as a major shareholder of Brumby. “The fact that Independence has agreed to take a major
equity position in our Company shows the confidence that such a large and well respected mining
group has in our Pilbara assets and the Brumby team,” he said.

The Company plans to accelerate further drill testing of the two identified magnetic-gravity anomalies
on the Goldsworthy tenements once an appropriate drill rig has been contracted.
Geoff M Jones
Managing Director
For further inquiries, contact:
Geoff Jones, Telephone: (08) 9486 8333


----------



## tigerboi (16 February 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

some previous brumby anns...the first phase of drilling at francess furness,

2nd phase drilling is underway,underground stope sampling at the bohemia

prospect produced 2.4m@ 404 g/t,1.2m@218 g/t,current drilling of 2nd phase

will produce very high grades..

currently 2ndASX ANNOUNCEMENT – FRIDAY, 20 APRIL 2007
FRANCES FURNESS DRILLING PROGRAMME RESULTS
______________________________________________
SUMMARY
• Significant gold intersections returned from the Frances Furness Project drilling
programme.
Bohemia Prospect
High grade gold intersection returned:
3m @ 16.44g/t Au from 57m
Inc.
1m @ 41.31g/t Au
Eric North Prospect
Main widths of anomalous gold mineralisation intersected:
20m @ 0.79g/t Au from 24m
Inc.
3m @ 2.03g/t Au
51m @ 0.30g/t Au from 32m
Inc.
1m @ 1.65g/t Au
1m @ 9.14g/t Au from 42m
FRANCES FURNESS DRILLING PROGRAMME RESULTS
The Directors of Brumby Resources Ltd are pleased to announce the drilling results from the
Company’s first drilling campaign at the Frances Furness Project located approximately four
kilometres south of St Barbara’s operating Marvel Loch gold mine, which is located 30
kilometres south of Southern Cross.

The drilling programme consisted of 11 holes for 1779 metres at the Eric North and Bohemia
prospects, with the specific aim of assessing the extension of already defined gold
mineralisation and to provide a better understanding of the geology and structural setting.
(Refer to figure 1).

The Project area consists of granted Mining Lease 77/25 and Prospecting License 77/3464
encompassing an area of 64 hectares.

The Company has entered into an option agreement where it may purchase 100% interest in
the tenements for a cash consideration and an issue of shares.

Historical production (1907 to 1936) from the small high grade Salvation, Frances Furness
and Bohemia mines produced 24,362 ounces of gold from 45,540 tonne at an average gold
grade of 16.7g/t. More recent (1997 to 2002) exploration drilling by the Dusky/Lithos syndicate
made two further discoveries at Frances Furness South (2.80m @ 20.07g/t Au) from 221m
and at Eric Prospect (2m @14.89g/t Au) from 49m.

Bohemia Prospect
The Bohemia Prospect is located 500 metres south of the historic Frances Furness gold mine
and occurs within a similar geological and structural setting.

Six reverse circulation drill holes totalling 1048 metres were drilled at the Bohemia Prospect in
order to better define the geological and structural setting of this small high grade
underground mine.

Historical underground stope sampling had returned several high grade results including 2.4m
@ 404g/t Au and 1.2m @ 218g/t Au.

Most significant drill results are summarized below in table 1.

TABLE 1
Hole number Mine Grid Coordinates From – To Intersection g/t Au
FFP 109 20 760N/7308E 69 – 70m 1m @ 1.19
FFP 114 20 800N/7295E 57 – 60m
Incl 58 – 59m
3m @ 16.44
1m @ 41.31

Gold mineralisation is closely associated with massive quartz veining and quartz
stringers/selvedge positions with associated biotite alteration within a predominantly quartz
diorite.

No historic workings were intersected, but two holes intersected large widths (120m) of fault
controlled intrusive pegmatite.

The southern strike extension of Bohemia gold mineralization is limited, but it is open to the
north.

Eric North Prospect
The Eric North prospect is located between the Salvation Prospect and Eric Prospect.
More recent drilling (2005) at Salvation had returned a 3m @ 14.6g/t Au intersection whilst
numerous narrow high grade gold intersections were returned from Eric Prospect, 1m @
65g/t Au, 2m @ 33.85g/t Au and 1m @ 135g/t Au.
Five holes totalling 731 metres were drilled at the Eric North Prospect.
The holes were drilled under or along strike of previously identified anomalous gold
intersections, e.g. 32m @ 0.24g/t Au.
The more significant results from the current drilling programme are listed below in table 2.
TABLE 2
Hole number Mine Grid
Coordinates From – To Intersection g/t Au
FFP 105 21700N/6990E
24 – 44m
Incl. 24 – 27m
33 – 35m
42 – 44m
20m @ 0.79
3m @ 2.03
2m @ 1.56
2m @ 1.44
FFP 106 21725N/6990E
32 – 83m
Incl. 52 – 53m
61 – 62m
71 – 72m
51m @ 0.30
1m @ 1.32
1m @ 1.18
1m @ 1.65
FFP 107 21775N/6997E 32 – 33m
42 – 43m
1m @ 1.08
1m @ 9.14
FFP 108 21825N/7000E 38 – 39m
113 – 114m
1m @ 1.17
1m @ 1.03
FFP 115 21675N/6990E 77 – 78m 1m @ 1.84

The higher grade gold intercepts are associated with quartz veining and biotite alteration
within a quartz diorite unit above the sediment marker horizon.

The results will now be reviewed in conjunction with the significant amount of historical data
available over the Project and an assessment made on follow up programmes.
Geoff M Jones
Managing Director


----------



## tigerboi (16 February 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

ASX Release 5 December 2007

BRUMBY DEFINES SEVEN PRIORITY MANGANESE TARGETS AT BOOTU CREEK, NT

• Seven significant conductors up to 1km long identified from Helicopter Electromagnetic (HEM) Survey.
• Some conductors located adjacent to previously defined Landsat anomalies.
• Field checking and sampling of associated anomalies and HEM conductors to be undertaken during December.
• First-pass drilling planned to commence in the first half of 2008.
• Opens up significant new exploration front for manganese 10km north of established Bootu Creek manganese operation.

Diversified exploration company Brumby Resources Limited (ASX: BMY – “Brumby”) is
pleased to advise that it has defined seven priority manganese exploration targets at
its 100%-owned Bootu Creek Project, located 120km north of Tennant Creek in the
Northern Territory, from a recently completed geophysical survey.

The Skytem Helicopter Electromagnetic (HEM) survey which commenced on 31 October
was recently completed over Brumby’s Bootu Creek Exploration Licence EL 25354,
which covers an area of approximately 78km² and lies 10km north of the 550,000tpa
Bootu Creek manganese operation, owned by OM (Manganese) Limited, a whollyowned
subsidiary of ASX-listed OM Holdings Limited (see Fig. 1).

The survey was designed to further investigate the 18 previously identified anomalies
that were considered to be prospective manganese targets at Bootu Creek from a
regional and geological evaluation of the Bootu Creek and Renner Springs manganese
province.

Initial interpretation of the HEM data by Perth-based Southern Geoscience Consultants
Pty Ltd has delineated seven conductors which in some cases are located adjacent to a
number of the previously defined targets. Interpretation of the data indicates that the
conductors are up to 1km in length. (see Fig. 2). Infill lines that will further define the
conductors are due to be flown later this week. This will allow modelling of the conductor
size and geometry.

Brumby intends to focus initially on the coincident or associated Landsat and HEM
conductors as priority exploration targets, with field checking and sampling of these
areas scheduled during December 2007. The Company expects that drill testing of these
areas will commence during the first half of 2008, once appropriate clearances have
been obtained.

Commenting on the results of the survey, Brumby’s Managing Director, Mr Geoff Jones,
said: “The HEM survey data has added significant value to our Bootu Creek exploration
project, defining seven priority target areas for manganese exploration which we plan to
advance as quickly as possible to the drilling stage early next year.”

“The scale of the targets is particularly impressive and highlights the strategic potential
of this project area, which is located in close proximity to the recently commissioned
Bootu Creek manganese mine and existing infrastructure,” he continued.

“This opens up an exciting new front to our planned exploration activities for 2008,
complementing our Pardoo East Iron Ore Project in the Pilbara region where we are
planning to commence drilling to test two large gravity targets which are prospective for
iron mineralisation.”

“Our aim is to position Brumby with exposure to exploration for commodities which are
attractive because of their market outlook and demand fundamentals,” Mr Jones added.
“Both manganese and iron ore are experiencing strong demand, with manganese prices
increasing this year to over US$7.00/dmtu following a significant tightening in the global
market. High-grade manganese is regarded as a strategic mineral because it is a nonsubstitutable
input into the steel-making process.”
Geoff M Jones
Managing Director
For further inquiries, contact:
Geoff Jones, Telephone: (08) 9486 8333


----------



## tigerboi (16 February 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

PARDOO / TELYAGEL PROJECTS    


The Pardoo and Telyagel Projects consist of four granted EL’s aggregating 700 square kilometres and are located approximately 130 kilometres east of Port Hedland in the Pilbara region of Western Australia.

Previous exploration programmes to the south west of Pardoo utilised airborne magnetic, radiometric and ground gravity surveys to delineate targets associated with basement stratigraphy and structures. Drill testing of these geophysical target areas led to the discovery of the Highway (NiCu sulphide) and Supply Well (NiCu sulphide, Zn Pb ) base metal prospects.

The favourable host stratigraphy and structures associated with the above mentioned prospects continue to strike north-northeast through Brumby Resources’ Pardoo and Telyagel tenement areas.

Potential also exists to discover iron ore prospects associated with the Nimingarra Iron Formation within the Pardoo Project area.

A high resolution aeromagnetic and radiometric survey was undertaken on the Pardoo and Telyagel Projects during December 2006. The data has been processed and targets were identified on Pardoo and Telyagel for follow up ground gravity investigation.

The ground gravity survey was commenced late in March 2007 to cover the Pardoo and Telyagel Projects. The advent of heavy rains in the area through March rendered the Pardoo tenement inaccessible so only the Telyagel work was completed. The survey programme for Pardoo was completed early in September 2007. The interpretation of the Pardoo data led to the identification of the Pardoo East iron ore targets. 

Interpretation of the VTEM survey completed in August over the project areas has resulted in the identification of a number of base metal targets. These will now be reviewed in conjunction with the Company's other project data with a view to prioritising the targets for follow up investigation if warranted.


----------



## JTLP (16 February 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

They seem like extremely high grades at very shallow depths (although i glossed over the figures). Somebody get JMan in here to explain that, it seems pretty unreal


----------



## tigerboi (16 February 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

BOOTU CREEK    


Brumby has identified multiple targets prospective for manganese within its wholly-owned Exploration Licence 25354. The project is located 10 kilometres north of the Bootu Creek manganese mine and some 120 kilometres north of Tennant Creek in the Northern Territory.

The project tenement covers 78 square kilometres of prospective ground along strike from the Bootu Creek mine within the same geological-structural corridor.

The OM (Manganese) Limited (a wholly owned subsidiary of OM Holdings Limited), Bootu Creek open cut mining operation is located approximately 20 kilometres east of the Stuart Highway and 50 kilometres east of the Alice Springs railway line.

Brumby recently undertook a regional and geological evaluation of the Bootu Creek and Renner Springs manganese province. This evaluation defined 18 targets prospective for manganese mineralisation within Brumby’s Licence area.

During November Brumby also commenced the flying of a Helicopter Electromagnetic (HEM) survey to define further target areas.


----------



## tigerboi (16 February 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

BRILLIANT WELL PROJECT - LEONORA    


The Brilliant Well project comprises three granted EL’s (208 square kilometres) located 40 kilometres north of Leonora.

This north eastern part of the Norseman – Wiluna Archaean Greenstone belt hosts numerous historic (Gwalia) and recently discovered multimillion ounce gold deposits (Tarmoola, Darlot, Thunder Box), recently discovered NiCu sulphide deposits (Waterloo, Amorac) and CuZnAg (Jaguar) sulphide deposits.

The Brilliant Well prospect area encompasses a typical soil covered granite greenstone contact position and associated splay fault-shear zones.

Previous gold exploration programmes conducted along the eighteen kilometre long shear zone has returned numerous anomalous gold zones on wide spaced drilling centres.

Brumby Resources has entered into Joint Venture Agreement with Brilliant Gold Pty Ltd whereby Brumby Resources may earn 85% equity in the Brilliant Well project.

The first phase of drilling at Brilliant Well was completed on 4 July. The programme comprised 27 holes for approximately 1446 metres of air core drilling and was designed to validate some of the historic gold and base metal anomalies and also to test the priority 1 rated aeromagnetic – structural target zone along the Deep Well Shear Zone. 

The assay results were received late in the Quarter with the following gold intersections recorded:

Hole Number From (m)          To (m) Interval (m)         Assay Result. (g/tAu) 
BRW002    51                      52  1m               @              1.20    
BRW003    65                      68  3m               @              1.96 
BRW009    52                      54   2m               @              0.24 
BRW0011    18                      20
               Inc.  2m               @              2.80 
     19                      20  1m               @              3.34 


The results represent the highest gold intersections on the tenements to date and hole BRW003 also contained anomalous arsenic and slightly elevated levels of copper-zinc-lead. 

The next phase of exploration will be to undertake a VTEM survey specifically targeting VMS mineralization. Compilation and interpretation of historical exploration data indicates that a volcanic sequence striking north easterly through the Brilliant Well Project tenements is prospective for VMS deposits. 

Brumby intends to schedule the VTEM survey during the latter half of 2007/early 2008 as the contractor’s schedule permits. Drilling of identified targets from this programme will follow.

:


----------



## tigerboi (16 February 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Brumby Resources JV with IGO at Goldsworthy.. Also Pardoo tenements

Next to BHP & AGO proposed mine


----------



## tigerboi (16 February 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Here is the tenement map of the Brilliant Well gold project, you can see the tenement contains most of the 18km shear surrounded by massive finds. 2nd drilling is underway with results due soon.


----------



## tigerboi (16 February 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



JTLP said:


> They seem like extremely high grades at very shallow depths (although i glossed over the figures). Somebody get JMan in here to explain that, it seems pretty unreal




Mate I'll put the map up for you to see the grades at the Eric and Bohemia Prospect. These projects haven't had any deep drilling. The current drilling is defining massive grades... See the map I will put up at the bottom.


----------



## tigerboi (16 February 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Here is the map of Francess Furness where Brumby is in the process of their 2nd phase drilling. I will post a geologists report on this project. Geoff Jones has said the drilling will prove up bigger grades beneath the current huge grades. Scary what the numbers will be under the present shallow depth of 218 & 404 G/T..


----------



## tigerboi (16 February 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

1.
Executive Summary
Brumby Resources Limited has acquired the rights to two gold exploration properties, Frances Furness and Brilliant Well, in Western Australia. The Brilliant Well project also has potential for the discovery of base metal deposits.

The Frances Furness project located approximately 4 kilometres southeast of Marvel Loch gold mine south of Southern Cross, Western Australia consists of two granted tenements covering an area of 64 hectares. The tenements contain deposits of high grade gold mineralisation that have been subjected to small underground mining operations at various times during the last century. Brumby has entered into an option agreement to purchase a 100% interest in the tenements.

Frances Furness is located within the Marvel Loch – Yilgarn Star section of the Archean Southern Cross greenstone belt
which has produced over 5 million ounces of gold from open pit and underground mining operations. Regional stratigraphy consists of sedimentary and volcanic rocks which have been subjected to a complex history of structural deformation and metamorphism. It has been suggested that contrast in ductility between metasedimentary rocks and maficultramafic rocks has focused structural deformation and formation of mineral deposits in the region.

The tenements contain three old underground gold mines, Salvation and Frances Furness. Frances Furness, the principal mine, produced over 15,000 ounces of gold. At the Frances Furness mine, underground mining and exploration focused on two sub parallel mineralised reefs, East and West lodes. Gold distribution is erratic in its location in both lodes and confined to shoots. The quartz lodes plunge south at about 45 degrees and the overall outline of the mineralisation shows a distinct similarity with that at the Marvel Loch mine. A sub-vertical northwest trending fault terminates the lodes south of the main  Frances Furness underground working. Exploration over the past few years has detected what may be the East and West lode systems offset to the east on the south side of the fault. However, attempts to drill define mineralisation in this area have so far been unsuccessful.

The underground operation mined a south plunging quartz lode up to 1.2 metres in width to a depth of 75 metres. High gold values of up to 7 ounces per tonne were reported in stope sampling during mining in the 1930s. Significant intrusions of flat-lying pegmatite are present in the upper levels of the old workings. Little work has been carried out since that time.

The Eric Lode, discovered immediately northwest of the Frances Furness line of workings in 1996, parallels the general geological trend, dips at 60 degrees to the northwest and has a strike length of about 225 metres. It is hosted mainly within weathered mafic and ultramafic rocks positioned along the west side of a pyrrhotitic metasedimentary unit that has been traced north to the Salvation workings. Significant assays in reverse circulation percussion (“RC”) drill holes include intersections of 2 metres at 14.8 g/t Au, 1 metre at 65.0 g/t Au, 1m at 135.0 g/t Au, 1 metre at 12.25 g/t Au, 2 metres at 33.85 g/t Au and 1 metre at 11 4.99 g/t Au. The Eric Lode is weathered to around 75 metres depth or deeper on some sections and primary mineralisation has yet to be found beneath the current drill intersections. In spite of the high grade intersections there is little correlation between intersections and extreme variation between gold values reported by different analytical methods point to a coarse gold component. Consequently, no resource estimate has been made even though there is sufficient indication that some material could be possibly be mined as a small satellite pit to other gold mining operations in the region.

Recently, a significant intersection of 3 metres at 14.6g/t Au, within a 29 metre interval of alteration and associated anomalous gold at Salvation, highlights the potential for blind parallel lodes within the Salvation-Frances Furness corridor. Although appearing to have limited strike length this mineralisation may have extensive plunge continuity.

Brumby intends to test a variety of targets with RC and diamond drilling and develop new drill targets through further surface
exploration of the project area. Drilling on the Eric Lode to better define the mineralisation, outline resources and test depth extensions is a priority. Follow up drilling of the recent high grade intersection at Salvation could lead to the delineation of a new high grade underground deposit.

Further drilling of the East and West Lode extensions south of the Frances Furnace mine fault could also lead to the delineation of a high grade underground deposit.

Brilliant Well, located approximately 40 kilometres north of the village of Leonora, consists of three exploration licence applications covering an area of 208 square kilometres in the Eastern Goldfields Province of Western Australia. All three tenement applications are held by Brilliant Gold Pty Ltd and subject to a joint venture agreement whereby Brumby can earn up to 85% interest in the tenements.

The project area covers greenstone and granite terrain of the Norseman-Wiluna greenstone belt. The Teutonic Bore and Jaguar copper – zinc deposits arelocated about 10 kilometres to the west of the project area and the Tarmoola and Thunderbox gold camps are located 20 kilometres to the southwest and 40 kilometres to the northwest respectively. All of these deposits are in close proximity to the Keith Kilkenny Tectonic Zone, a transcratonic structure associated with major
gold and base metal deposits.

The Brilliant Well tenements straddle the contact between the extensive Bundarra granite pluton and greenstone stratigraphy
to the west. The contact may in part be related to structures associated with the Keith Kilkenny Tectonic Zone. At least one
major north-northeast trending splay, the Deep Well Shear Zone, comes off the Keith Kilkenny Lineament and cuts through the
southern and central part of the project area and gold anomalies occur at several locations along the splay within the project
area. Most of the project area is covered by a thin to moderately thick cover of transported material and consequently, Archean stratigraphy and lithologies are interpreted from aeromagnetic data and minimal exploration drilling data.

The Brilliant Well project provides Brumby with the opportunity to explore a large area of Archean granite – greenstone terrain
within a mineralised province well known for its deposits of gold nickel and base metals. The property holding contains both
major and minor structures with associated gold and, to a lesser extent, base metal anomalies which to date have only been
lightly explored. Exploration carried out so far can be considered to be of a preliminary nature and Brumby has identified several areas where RAB and aircore drilling programs are warranted to define targets for RC drilling. These are mainly along
the Deep Well Shear Zone where drill traverses are currently at a wide spacing, previous anomalous results have not been
followed up and favourable areas identified from aeromagnetic data have not been previously tested.

In the vicinity of Charlie Chicks Well, previous explorers have identified similar stratigraphy to that hosting the Teutonic
bore copper- zinc deposit. Although EM 7. INDEPENDENT GEOLOGISTS’ REPORTS BRUMBY RESOURCES LIMITED : 31 surveys were conducted in the area and anomalies identified, no base metals were detected in drilling. Since that period of exploration the sensitivity of EM techniques has improved considerably and new surveys are warranted in this area.

Aeromagnetic highs in the vicinity of Madman Well and in the northeastern part of the tenement area may represent ultramafic bodies with potential to host nickel mineralisation. Brumby considers this area to be prospective for nickel sulphide deposits and intends to investigate this potential with reconnaissance aircore drilling to identify bedrock lithologies.

2.The Frances Furness project comprises two granted tenements, Mining Lease 77/25 and prospecting Licence 77/3464 located approximately 4 kilometres southeast of Marvel Loch gold mine, Western Australia. The tenements, covering an area of 64 hectares contain deposits of high grade gold mineralisation that have been subjected to underground mining operations at various times during the last century. Brumby has entered into an option agreement with the tenement holders Dusky Holdings Pty Ltd and Lithios Exploration Services Pty Ltd to purchase a 100% interest in the tenements for a cash consideration and issue of shares to the vendors. The vendors will retain a 2% net smelter royalty on any production from the tenements. Details pertinent to the tenements and the option to purchase agreement are provided in the Solicitors’ Report on Tenements and the Summary of Material Contracts in Section 10 of this Prospectus.

The project area is easily accessible from Marvel Loch by regional roads and numerous tracks cross the tenements providing adequate access within the project area. In general the tenement area has a flat topography and is moderately to heavily vegetated with eucalyptus and acacia forest. Open farmlands of the wheat belt lie immediately to the west.


----------



## tigerboi (16 February 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

2.1
Geological Setting
Frances Furness is located within the Marvel Loch – Yilgarn Star section of the Archean Southern Cross greenstone belt between the Ghooli Dome and Parker Dome granitoid batholiths. The Southern Cross greenstone belt is highly endowed with gold deposits and has produced over 5 million ounces of gold from underground mining and open pit operations. Regional stratigraphy consists of sedimentary and volcanic rocks which have been subjected to a complex history of structural deformation and metamorphism.

Three structural domains have been recognised in the area; a Northern domain consisting of an arcuate belt of rocks around the southern end of the Ghooli Dome; a Southern domain comprising a narrow belt of rocks around the northern perimeter of the Parker dome; and a Central domain between the Northern and Southern domains bounded to the north by a prominent east-west trending Proterozoic mafic dyke.

The project area is situated within the western arm of the Northern domain. The Archean sequence in the region from top to bottom consists of pelitic sediments, felsic volcanics, mafic and ultramfic volcanics, ultramafic intrusives and psammitic sediments. These rocks have been metamophosed to upper greenschistamphibolite facies, metamorphism most likely related to the emplacement of the granite domes. Regional upright folds characterise a period of early deformation which has been overprinted by steeply dipping, strongly mylonitic, transcurrent shear zones, principally dextral in movement and traceable over 70 kilometres along strike.

It has been suggested that contrast in ductility between metasedimentary rocks and mafic-ultramafic rocks has focused folding and faulting at this major rock unit contact providing open spaces and traps for mineral bearing hydrothermal fluids and the formation of mineral deposits in the region.

The tenements contain three old underground gold mines, Salvation and Frances Furness which along with Mountain King and Donovan’s Find outside of the leases form the Donovan’s Find Group. Frances Furness is the principal mine in the group and produced over 15,000 ounces of gold (Table 2).

The Donovan’s Find Group is located along a regional northwest trending structural zone controlled by a major strike conformable shear zone along which sections of metasedimentary rocks have been deformed by faulting. Gold mineralisation along this zone is mainly associated with subparallel and tensional quartz veins in shear zones hosted within mafic amphibolite, ultramafic rocks and to a lesser extent pelitic metasedimentary rocks. Mineralisation has also been recorded as lode material in banded amphibolite. Arsenopyrite is the dominant sulphide and the alteration assemblage is commonly pyroxene, biotite and feldspar.

At the Frances Furness mine, underground mining and exploration focused on two sub parallel mineralised reefs, East and West lodes which converge in places. The reefs are located within a coarse grained amphibolite which forms a distinctive unit on the boundary between fine grained siliceous amphibolite and ultramafic rock with associated politic metasediment and metachert. The quartz lodes plunge south at about 45 degrees and the overall outline of the mineralisation shows a distinct similarity with that at the Marvel Loch mine.The West Lode is relatively sulphide rich (arsenopyrite, pyrrhotite) compared to the East Lode which is richer in gold. Gold distribution is erratic in its location in both lodes and confined to shoots within of relatively barren quartz. A sub-vertical northwest trending fault terminates the lodes south of the main Frances Furness underground working. Exploration work over the past few years has detected what appears to be the East and West lode systems offset to the east on the south side of the fault.

Previous explorers have interpreted the lode to be the faulted extension of the Frances Furness lodes. The lode, mined in the 1930s, consists of a south plunging quartz lode up to 1.2 metres thick, cut by flat lying pegmatite in the upper levels of the mine. Spectacular grades of up to 7 ounces per tonne were reported in stope sampling at that time. The two recently discovered lodes appear to be in an intermediate position between the previously mined Frances Furness lodes mand the lode.

The Salvation workings, located in the northeast corner of ML77/25, were developed in the 1930s to the base of weathered rock at depth of 82 metres via an inclined shaft. High grade ore occurs in a steep dipping zone averaging about 1 metre in width. Recorded production grades from Salvation were higher than the other Donovan Find mines and gold may have been enriched in the weathered zone.

In 1996, a new zone of gold mineralisation was discovered immediately northwest of the Frances Furness line of workings. This
zone, called the Eric Lode, parallels the general geological trend, dips at 60 degrees to the northwest and has a strike length
of about 225 metres. It is hosted mainly within weathered mafic and ultramafic rocks positioned along the west side of a pyrrhotitic metasedimentary unit that has been traced north to the Salvation workings.

2.2
Exploration History
Modern exploration in the project area commenced with geological mappingcarried out by Union Miniere as part of a regional assessment of the Marvel Loch district for nickel deposits in the 1970s.

Having no interest in gold, Union Miniere sold what was at that time a small package of six gold mining leases( “GMLs”) to Kia
Gold Corporation (“KGC”), who in the early 1980s commenced a re-examination of the Frances Furness underground workings
and undertook surface exploration of the property. KGC’s surface exploration was orientated toward discovering new mineralised areas and work included auger sampling, costeaning, rotary air blast (“RAB”) and RC drilling. Some underground development was completed at Frances Furness and about 1300 ounces of gold at an average head grade of 2 ounces per tonne was produced. A number of underground drill holes were used to probe for parallel lodes with limited success. KGC later converted the GMLs to a single mining lease, ML77/25, and farmed out the project to Mawson Pacific (“Mawson”) in 1987.

As operator of the joint venture, Mawson continued exploration of the tenement without success and in 1987 became the
sole owner of the lease when the joint venture terminated. Mawson drilled 5 shallow holes across the Frances Furness workings intersecting mineralisation in three holes. One hole, FFP4, intersected 7 metres at 4.98 g/t Au including 2 metres at
13 g/t au in the footwall of an old stope.

Mawson was subsequently taken over by Reynolds and the area became part of Reynolds Yilgarn Gold Operations Limited (“Rygol”). Exploration of ML77/25 continued with a comprehensive reinvestigation of the overall tenement and soil geochemistry and ground magnetics were undertaken. Limited shallow drilling focused on locating a southern extension to the Frances Furness mineralisation trending toward the workings. Rygol concluded that a fault had terminated the Frances Furness lodes and an abundance of pegmatitic intrusions near the fault had minimised the prospect of finding significant ore between the two mines.


----------



## prawn_86 (16 February 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Tigerboi,

If you are going to post huge slabs of text, please format them properly.

I can assure you i am not reading it because of its layout.

Also, people are capable of looking at previous announcements via their own broker, so there is no need to post a heap of past announcements. Links would clutter the thread less.

thanks 

prawn


----------



## Joe Blow (16 February 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Tigerboi,

I want to make a few things very clear.

1) Any more posts made in all capitals will be removed from the forums. All capitals is considered to be shouting on internet forums and it is not permitted at ASF.
2) If you are going to post past announcements please put them into context with your own commentary.
3) Please make an effort to format text that you cut and paste into threads. See this thread for more detail: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9925

I will go through and remove the all capitals from your posts and attempt to format your cutting and pasting of text so people can actually read and comprehend it.


----------



## tigerboi (16 February 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

the text doesnt run left to right which makes it easier to post but in a series

of 3 thin verticals,this is the way it comes out...good to see you are reading 

it..tb


----------



## prawn_86 (16 February 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

We are *not* reading it due to the poor formatting.

That is our point. Please make a note of this in the future, as Joe has mentioned above.


----------



## Sean K (16 February 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Yep, I didn't read it, and will not either. 

To successfully ramp a stock you own, you need to provide some sense of professionalism, otherwise the reader with means will think you're a mug. 

Personally, when I want to convince the public that a stock is good value, I pretty it up a bit, with capitals and pictures and the like. And, when I want some information from people, I ask nicely with a please, or a thanks....

I think you'd gain much more credibility with at least some correct grammar.


----------



## prawn_86 (16 February 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Yeh, I think providing a summary of the announcements, with a link is the way to go also.

Much better than huge slabs of texts.

And throwing in some of your own calculations, rather than just company information, shows that you have actually gone ahead and done some in depth research.


----------



## JTLP (16 February 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Ok Tigerboi...hit me with it (in your own words). Can you answer the following questions:

Do they have a JORC?
When is the next round of drilling?
What is the cashflow like?
Are they unhedged?
When is production to commence?
Any major backers?
Any reccomendations?


----------



## tigerboi (26 February 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



JTLP said:


> Ok Tigerboi...hit me with it (in your own words). Can you answer the following questions:
> 
> Do they have a JORC?
> When is the next round of drilling?
> ...




excuse me for not getting back,bigpond 10 days off the planet.

firstly this company only listed about 16 months ago,jorc no

drilling at ff starting this week

cash flow last 1/4 was 1.8m

unhedged:yes

production possibly 2010 i reckon

major backers:jv partner IGO has 11% of bmy

In the ten days since BMY has exercised its 75% rights over goldsworthy

this morning i was speaking to md geoff jones as the anns. of new pilbara

tenements came thru,west of port headland see anns.geoff jones pointed

out to me that AGO paid 4m cash for tenements at abydos BMY only paying

1% royalty,that is a great deal..


----------



## tigerboi (28 February 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



> brumby today announced an entitlements issue of 1/2 at 14c plus
> 
> oppies to raise $2.57m to accelerate exploration of their pilbara iron ore
> 
> ...




...


----------



## tigerboi (2 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Exciting news that brumby will have 18m listed oppies so i have set a target 

of 2 million for myself,january 2010 at 15c.So to get an idea on all oppies of 

the other miners i picked out all the 2010 oppies from the asx list to put 

together for myself. For those who havent seen the asx oppies list heres the

link http://www.afrsmartinvestor.com.au/tools/tables/Terms_of_exercise.pdf

It is up to date at end of january,maybe i can post the 2010 list somewhere 

for all punters to look & compare the prices of companies..tb


----------



## krisbarry (7 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

*Free shares on offer from today*

Take a look at BMY, a 1 for 2 share offer starts today.

Entitlements Issue and prospectus are avaliable at the link below

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00820599


----------



## krisbarry (7 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Whoever said there is no such thing as a free lunch, well there is.  We have free shares on offer and not a buyer in sight.  What is wrong?

Well I am going to buy some more shares today, topping up on my holding to get more free shares


----------



## jackson8 (7 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



Stop_the_clock said:


> Whoever said there is no such thing as a free lunch, well there is.  We have free shares on offer and not a buyer in sight.  What is wrong?
> 
> Well I am going to buy some more shares today, topping up on my holding to get more free shares




whats on offer is one share for every two that you hold for issue price of 14 cents each with one attached option free with excercise price of 15 c.  The only free is the option.


----------



## Sean K (7 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



Stop_the_clock said:


> Whoever said there is no such thing as a free lunch, well there is.  We have free shares on offer and not a buyer in sight.  What is wrong?
> 
> Well I am going to buy some more shares today, topping up on my holding to get more free shares



STC, 

Have you deliberately misinformed people of the 'free shares' or have you not read the ann correctly. 

Other members would be very interested to know your motivation for misinformation, or your lack of attention to detail for future reference. 

Cheers,
kennas


----------



## krisbarry (7 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

That is correct free shares (options) which you can trade on market when issued, which is free money, or exercise them at 15 cents to buy heads.


----------



## Joe Blow (7 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



Stop_the_clock said:


> That is correct free shares (options) which you can trade on market when issued, which is free money, or exercise them at 15 cents to buy heads.




Saying 'free shares' when you mean 'free options' is straight out misrepresentation Kris and wil not be tolerated by you or anyone else.

There will be no further warnings.


----------



## krisbarry (7 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Shares in a company come in 2 forms (Heads, fully paid) and (Options), even holding options is considered owing a part share in a company, without the voting rights, so in no way was I being misleading.  


I must stress that I never mislead anyone.  I consider the free attaching options given by BMY as a part share in their company.  These options can be traded at any time after being issued, therefore its free shares, and free money.

Might be worth starting a thread on Fully Paid Shares and Options (also considerd a share), so we are all on the same page.

A 10 point infractuion is being harsh considering the that options are shares too.


----------



## krisbarry (7 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

When a company goes into trading halt both shares halt,  the heads (fully paid shares, and the options).  They are both closely related.

Can anybody else define what an option is?

Am I correct in saying that an option is a part share in a company, whithout the voting rights.


----------



## krisbarry (7 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Here is a great example of options being called shares.  The correct name is share options.

So I am clearly not misleading anyone by calling options, shares, they are shares in the simpliest form.  They still represent a part share in a company.

Source:

http://www.ausindustry.gov.au/library/PooledDevFundInfopaper420031015102849.pdf


----------



## krisbarry (7 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Here is yet another example of options being called shares.  Its a "Employee share option plan"

Source:

http://www.findlaw.com.au/articles/default.asp?task=read&id=5304&site=GN


----------



## Joe Blow (7 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



Stop_the_clock said:


> Here is a great example of options being called shares.  The correct name is share options.
> 
> So I am clearly not misleading anyone by calling options, shares, they are shares in the simpliest form.  They still represent a part share in a company.
> 
> ...




You are wrong Kris.

I think it's time you reviewed some stock market basics from the ASX.

http://www.asx.com.au/investor/shares/getting_started/sharemarket_basics.htm

http://www.asx.com.au/investor/options/index.htm

Options are not shares. In the context of this BMY entitlement offer, the options give you the right to buy FPO shares at 15c. Also, I would like to note that the word 'options' did not even appear once in your initial post. Just 'free shares'.

Here is the relevant part of the announcement:



> The Entitlements Issue will be offered to existing shareholders on the basis of one (1) new share for every two (2) shares held at the record date at an issue price of $0.14 per share (Share) to raise approximately $2.57m (before costs). For every Share issued there will be granted for no additional consideration one (1) quoted option, exercisable at $0.15 each, with an expiry date of 31 January 2010 (Options). Based on the Company’s current issued capital the Entitlements Issue will result in 18,348,958 Shares and Options being issued.




...and then here is your post:



Stop_the_clock said:


> Whoever said there is no such thing as a free lunch, well there is. We have *free shares* on offer and not a buyer in sight. What is wrong?
> 
> Well I am going to buy some more shares today, topping up on my holding to get more *free shares*




Misrepresentation. Don't do it again.


----------



## krisbarry (7 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Here is another example of options being called shares.

Just google "share options" and hundreds of pages of proof come up!

Have I proven my point yet, that options are also called shares. Options are a share in a company.

When a company shares itself between investors they buy shares.  Shares are fully paid, or options. 

source:

http://www2.agsm.edu.au/agsm/web.nsf/Content/AGSMMagazine-Shareoptions


----------



## krisbarry (7 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Well I am sorry, we will have to agree to disagree on this one I will no longer argue this point


----------



## doctorj (8 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



Stop_the_clock said:


> Well I am sorry, we will have to agree to disagree on this one I will no longer argue this point



And in doing cease looking like an ass monkey.

Either deliberately misleading or you need to go back to Finance 101.


----------



## wayneL (8 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



Stop_the_clock said:


> When a company goes into trading halt both shares halt,  the heads (fully paid shares, and the options).  They are both closely related.
> 
> Can anybody else define what an option is?
> 
> Am I correct in saying that an option is a part share in a company, whithout the voting rights.




Sorry Kris, but you are way off here.

Options, and in this case call options are: *The right, but not the obligation*, to buy shares in a particular company, at a particular price, at a particular point of time in the future.

In other words, you do NOT have ownership in any shares unless you exercise your right to buy them, but you still have to buy them at the exercise price.

If you do not exercise your right at the expiry (or before) of the options, you will not end up with anything.

They are a contract, not an equity.

****Options do not convey any ownership in the company****

P.S.

Apologies for the excessive colours, bold, and underlining, but I fear some folk(s) may miss the point without them.


----------



## krisbarry (8 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Why do we call it a share market then?

why does a company share itself to the public to raise money? 
(Options are used to raise money, then they are considered to be shares)

Why is the ASX called "the Australian stock/share market?

Why do I call myself a share trader then?

When the media refers to the sharemarket they are reffering to the whole market in a broader sense.

Shares in all forms, all come under the same banner, they are listed on the ASX, under seats and can be traded.

I will continue to call "options", "shares", as that is the banner they fall into.

I have traded options for a few years, and have never thought of them as options and options only.  To me they are considered shares, I trade them in exactly the same way as fully paid shares, and I still call myself a share trader, trading shares on the australian share market!

Have I shared my thoughts:


----------



## krisbarry (8 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

If options are not shares, then why are they listed under the Australian share market?  

Why not set up an options only market, called the Australian Options market, or for short the AOX

That way you would call yourself an options trader, trading options on the options market.

The confusion comes from the lumping of shares and options under the banner of the Australian Share market.


----------



## wayneL (8 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



Stop_the_clock said:


> Why do we call it a share market then?
> 
> why does a company share itself to the public to raise money?
> (Options are used to raise money, then they are considered to be shares)
> ...



You have also shared faulty logic, fuzzy thinking and further evidence of unintelligent stubbornness.

You can choose to be wrong, that's your prerogative (and not in the least surprising). But it's important that readers of this forum know the difference between a share and an option on a share; most of whom need no education in this regard.

Unbelievable!


----------



## happytown (8 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



Stop_the_clock said:


> ...
> 
> Have I shared my thoughts:




indeed you have shared your thoughts on the topic, stop the clock, such that now you are left with very few options

cheers


----------



## krisbarry (8 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

We are both right, we have all found proof to support our cases, there is no wrong or right answer here. Just a good case for more healthy discussion.

Technically speaking Joe, yourself, Kennas and doctorj are correct, options are not shares, but in the broader sense of they market, they are and I have found much proof that opitions are called shares also.

Share options do exsist!

Just like the housing market, the bears will find proof that its collapsing, and the bulls will find proof its rising.

I consider myself to be intelligent, and have put a strong case forward, with proof.


----------



## wayneL (8 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



Stop_the_clock said:


> We are both right, we have all found proof to support our cases, there is no wrong or right answer here. Just a good case for more healthy discussion.
> 
> Technically speaking Joe, yourself, Kennas and doctorj are correct, options are not shares, but in the broader sense of they market, they are and I have found much proof that opitions are called shares also.
> 
> ...



No you haven't. 

A share option is not a share, it's an option on a share. 

If it is a share, why then do you need to exercise your right to buy a share if you already have a share? That concept is completely asinine.

I repeat - Unbelievable!


----------



## krisbarry (8 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Here is a simple example:

You enter a petrol station to buy some petrol.  The choice is leaded or unleaded.  You buy unleaded.

Now technically speaking you are buying petrol, but their are two different petrols to choose from.

Same example you buy shares listed on the Australian Share market.  The choice is either fully paid shares or option shares. you buy option shares.

Now technically speaking you have bought shares, not the fully paid kind.

Same example, same choice, same outcome!


----------



## krisbarry (8 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

They are called option shares, for a reason. 

(1)  You have the option to trade them on market for profit/loss, before expiration date.  

(2) Or the option to exercise them into fully paid shares.

Again both examples are called shares.


----------



## krisbarry (8 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Option shares are shares in their own right, and stand alone from the fully paid variety.  Trading under the code o, oa, ob, oc etc etc.

They can be bought/sold/or exercised on a market called the what...the Australian share market.

Just like the petrol station that sells a variety of petrols some leaded, some undleaded.  Its all petrol.


----------



## krisbarry (8 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

So again I stand by my statement that BMY is offering free shares.  

Buying the fully paid shares (BMY), gives investors the right to have some free option shares given to them (BMYO).

The choice is up them if they decided to trade their option shares (BMYO) for a profit or loss, before the expiry date.

*OR*

Convert (exercise) these option shares (BMYO) into fully paid ordinary shares (BMY) at a cost of 15 cents per share.


----------



## prawn_86 (8 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Once again STC, options are not shares.

How many times does this have to be said. Your petrol example is just ridiculous and has nothing to do with financial markets.

An options is a right, but not an obligation, to purchase a company share at some point in the future, at a designated price.

They are not included in general market cap calculaations, unless you take into account the money that will be recieved from those options (income). 

They have an expiry dates, shares do not.

They have no voting rights, shares do.

Saying that BMY is giving away free shares is totally misleading. They are giving free options, in order to possibly have a cash inflow at a given expiry date (or before that date). Many companies do this, and no one else states they are giving away free shares.

Either go do some proper reading and learning or accept the fact that you are wrong.

If you have a problem with moderation please contact us directly, rather than derailing this thread.


----------



## krisbarry (8 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

I accept defeat, the general view from all mods is that I am incorrect and have mislead, thats kewl, I can accept this.

Can a mod explain what share options are then?

Just google "share options".  Why is there such a term if they don't exist?


----------



## prawn_86 (8 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

As had been said before...

They are options to buy a share. Not an actual share themselves.

Just as the name 'share option' suggests.


----------



## Whiskers (9 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



Stop_the_clock said:


> I accept defeat, the general view from all mods is that I am incorrect and have mislead, thats kewl, I can accept this.
> 
> Can a mod explain what share options are then?
> 
> Just google "share options".  Why is there such a term if they don't exist?




STC it's the legal meaning you need. 

The meaning of 'share. and 'option' are as under the heading of 'meanings of terms' or 'definitions' in the relevant act (law). The following from ASIC should help.



> *REGULATORY GUIDE 5*
> 
> *Relevant interests in
> unissued share capital*
> ...


----------



## krisbarry (9 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Thanks for the post whiskers, but its time I keep my opinons to myself for a while, been burnt badly this weekend with 14 infraction points.  So again don't listen to a word I say as I know nothing about share trading.


----------



## dogwithflees1983 (9 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Right peoples:, lets get back to talking about BMY and what great upside the stock has to offer!


----------



## wayneL (9 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



Whiskers said:


> STC it's the legal meaning you need.
> 
> The meaning of 'share. and 'option' are as under the heading of 'meanings of terms' or 'definitions' in the relevant act (law). The following from ASIC should help.




Not relevant whiskers. Don't be fooled by jargon.

An option may be an *interest* in a share, but it is not a share until it is *exercised*. In the case of company options the share does not exist until it is exercised.

If the option is not exercised at expiry the share will never exist.

An option is not a share - full stop.


----------



## krisbarry (9 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



dogwithflees1983 said:


> Right peoples:, lets get back to talking about BMY and what great upside the stock has to offer!



Sounds great, can you give investors a little more information than one line.

what makes BMY have great upside?


----------



## bvbfan (9 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

No such thing as a free share or option for that matter.

It dilutes existing shares value at the end of the day. Unless the share option expires worthless


----------



## jtb (9 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



doctorj said:


> And in doing cease looking like an ass monkey.




Always so eloquent Doc:

I needed a laugh tonight and that was it.

As they say 'best to remain silent and be thought a fool.............'


----------



## krisbarry (10 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

I certianly know the difference between a share and an option, always have, what I did though was to call an option a form of a share. 

That was my mistake and I wear it, by the way how is your editing / formating skills? I see you were getting into all kinds of troubles, last month.

Calling somone a numnut is silly don't you think?


----------



## krisbarry (10 March 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



jtb said:


> Always so eloquent Doc:
> 
> I needed a laugh tonight and that was it.
> 
> As they say 'best to remain silent and be thought a fool.............'




Interesting comment this one, The silent one never learns, they just sit back, its the fool that learns the most and I am very proud to be a vocal fool.

Here is an example, we look after international homestay students.  The ones that learn how to speak, and understand English are the vocal ones.  They make mistakes, the say foolish things etc.  The ones that remain silent learn nothing and go back home with nothing.  Which student are you?


----------



## eclipse (12 April 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

I am taking a look into BMY, have just notice they have raised the cash needed for Iron Ore drilling.  Need to do a little more research before I invest, but at this stage its market cap seems appealing, considering the location.


----------



## tigerboi (24 April 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Brumby has completed 2nd phase drilling at frances furness where previous drilling showed some huge grades,so expect the results in the news next month sometime...tb


----------



## eclipse (24 April 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

I have thrown myself into BMY at 15 cents today.  Gold results may be up to 4 weeks away so I am happy to wait, in the meantime its a great chance to do some more research on the company.


----------



## eclipse (24 April 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

There seems to be some ramping of BMY over at a few other stock discussion boards which bothers me somewhat.  I always think that ramping a stock detracts from potential investors, not much I can do about that.


----------



## eclipse (30 April 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Interesting to see the market depth today, the buy side increased rapidly with some large bids in place.  The share price is starting to move up too.  Current share price is 16 cents


----------



## doctorj (30 April 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



eclipse said:


> There seems to be some ramping of BMY over at a few other stock discussion boards which bothers me somewhat.



I am fairly sure that if it actually bothered you as much as you claim here, you would stop doing it...


----------



## tigerboi (30 April 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Yep been watching it the last 2 days,especially the free oppies going for nearly 6c,sorry last lot of 50,00 went at 7c,heads should be 22c then...so thats about a 40% discount on the heads over the oppies,strange as i was looking to get some oppies but not anywhere near even 3c,ago at $3.10 looks to have settled at that price.

Anyway my BMY is locked away at least til the oppies convert...

They are in between ago/bhp at pardoo so might have something to do with that...tb


----------



## dogwithflees1983 (5 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

anyone know why BMY has jumped up 25% this morning and on the back of no annoucements? A much welcomed suprise


----------



## wipz (5 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



dogwithflees1983 said:


> anyone know why BMY has jumped up 25% this morning and on the back of no annoucements? A much welcomed suprise




Hey doggie, probably speculation on the back of AGOs sudden rise over the last week.
As you know they are located right next door.

woof woof


----------



## tigerboi (5 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Oppies are now at 8c so the heads should be 23c,reckon they are about to smoke big time.,cant wait for the frances furness grades...must be good..

so much for getting the free oppies at 1-2c......tb..


----------



## SM Junkie (5 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Brumby also got a quick mention on the Business channel last week, which has brought it onto the radar.  I'm one that is starting to do some reasearch on it.


----------



## tigerboi (5 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Research all done for me long time ago,now AGO says they will get 14mt out of pardoo,now look at brumby's pardoo-telyagel area & ask yourself how much will they scoop out of there?

IGO took 11% of BMY & have a very quiet confidence that those tenements contain.... IO tonnage...

highway bisects BMY tenements,MD has said io will go by conveyer to the coast,so transport taken care of...ago will be running quads to port headland...very expensive...tb..


----------



## tigerboi (15 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Brumby once again testing 20c float price,interesting to note in the latest quarter that the tenement granted now links up telyagel to goldsworthy...

drilling results for francess furness due out soon

gravity survey over telyagel underway..tb,now 0.205..news must be soon on the frances furness grades... 



> On 14 February 2008
> an additional tenement E45/2965 covering 542.1 square kilometres was granted, which has
> significantly added to the Company’s land holding in this area and has resulted in this new
> tenement and the Pardoo and Telyagel tenements becoming contiguous.
> ...


----------



## agro (15 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

i recall seeing one broker on sky business suggest that BMY was next to AGO and was a good spec buy

i  consider 23cents on 1 million volume a breakout

thoughts?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

hmmm didn't think this one would have interest for awhile, but there you go interest

Yes they have some amazing grounds and look to be an excellent Fe Spec play

High risk because nothing proven ... yet

But amazing rewards too

My kinda play


----------



## tigerboi (15 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



tigerboi said:


> Research all done for me long time ago,now AGO says they will get 14mt out of pardoo,now look at brumby's pardoo-telyagel area & ask yourself how much will they scoop out of there?
> 
> IGO took 11% of BMY & have a very quiet confidence that those tenements contain.... IO tonnage...
> 
> highway bisects BMY tenements,MD has said io will go by conveyer to the coast,so transport taken care of...ago will be running quads to port headland...very expensive...tb..




Heres my thoughts previous agro...brumby yes a risk & aint proven up yet but ill put any money you like they get way way more out of pardoo than AGO does..AGO has a target of 14mt all by quads,bmy are set to drill their huge pardoo bifs in the 2nd half this year...go look at the last quarter figure 3...tb


----------



## agro (16 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

up 30% today

something cooking? results maybe?

again good volume pushing the price higher


thoughts?!


----------



## chrissyoscar (16 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Thanks guys, I love this site.
I spotted this stock yesterday and after looking at all the positives and the low entry price I jumped on board.
I own some Atlas Iron (AGO) and love what's happening there.
Brumby is smack right in the middle of Atlas and BHP and looks promosing.
I grabbed some of the options so if it takes of I'll exercise them, if not well that's life.
Thanks everyone for all the helpful posts.

Oscar


----------



## tigerboi (16 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

The gold grades out of frances furness are in the lab waiting to come out,if you go to the last years results you will see the huge grades out there,the other gold project at brilliant well has just had a vtem done & it sits surrounded by finds of 5m,3m,2m,2m oz,also i understand a neighbour is drilling nearby one of their tenements...all good but

The biggie is goldsworthy & the IO targets at pardoo...IGO believe the strike to be humungous...tonnage out of goldsworthy alone...lots...tb


----------



## Romeo75 (16 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Could someone please explain to a complete novice what the difference between buying BMY & BMYO is???


----------



## tigerboi (16 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Bmyo are the 15c january 2010 oppies,if you go back a few pages you will see this topic covered in great details,bmy have been trading previously at a 40% discount to bmyo.there should be a 15c difference..tb

go the bmy as bmyo in its first 4 weeks of trading seemed way too dear..


----------



## Romeo75 (16 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Thank you very much Tigerboi   I will go back & do some research...this site is awesome  I have so much to learn...


----------



## AstroGirl (19 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Hi guys, yeah been following BMY for awhile, they have some excellent tenements.

As tigerboi notes transport is a major cost for IO startups, so Brumby are in a better postion than most.

Tigerboi is the gravity survey over Telyagel due out by end of May ?


----------



## tigerboi (19 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



AstroGirl said:


> Hi guys, yeah been following BMY for awhile, they have some excellent tenements.
> 
> As tigerboi notes transport is a major cost for IO startups, so Brumby are in a better postion than most.
> 
> Tigerboi is the gravity survey over Telyagel due out by end of May ?




Correct..survey is happening atm so give it around another 3-4 weeks,interesting to see what it reveals as that ground that far north & so close to the coast has never been explored..heres hoping for a continuation of the bifs with pardoo(thats what the company believes)

One thing ive noticed with this little gallop is knuckleheads trying to trade this,thinking they are clever...this is a buy & put in the bottom draw stock.& i dont expect it to go much higher than 20-25c until they have drilled out pardoo which expects to start in the 2nd half..

Now with the gold bmy is going to get a few hundred thousand oz out of frances furness & brilliant well,good money spinner for brumby.

The main focus is on goldsworthy,pardoo/telyagel..once all the drilling is completed then we will see a nice bit of support,but i suspect we will see a few sell it lower as they become impatient,bmy has only been listed 18 months & its the next 18 months that is the key..

1.drilling/exploration

2.capital investment,there will be chinese interests once pardoo has been drilled,in the curent market were there is a scramble to obtain supply it would be hard not see any chinese interest,considering the potential size of the resource,brilliant transport options,plus the chance of a vertically intergrated miner with a resource of manganese as well..hard not to like but still a way off yet.

for me i wouldnt think of selling as i like them for the real long term...tb


----------



## dogwithflees1983 (20 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Great post Tiger!

I also get frustrated with people selling off the stock just because they are getting impatient. As you stated BMY has only been listed for 18months!!
People should take a leaf out of warren buffet's, he takes a 3-5yr view on stocks....so if we can just incorporate a little bif of buffet wisdom and take a 1-2yr stance, i think our profits would all be a lot higher!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

In the Greenfields mineral EXPLORATION game its all about location location location, since Greenfields = never been explored its best to pick areas surrounded by toher discoveries which is exactly what BMY have done,

Their costal Pilbara grounds are in Elephant counrty and their manganese grounds near OMH are also based on nearology,

This is a definate bottom draw play for me, I will give it at least 9months to unfold


----------



## tigerboi (20 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Location has always been the key as to why i like brumby also as YT points out the unexplored greenfields next to the majors with big discoveries nearby(what you got there is a very astute team.),the difference in transports costs for say CFE & midwest GBG,MMX is 16%+,CFE 4%,GBG 20%...that is a very telling margin,personally i wouldnt go near a midwest stock with somebody elses money...

Everyone is rushing to pt headland but while its a free port atm,fmg will more or less have alot of it to themselves..my proposed 4th force need to start thinking outside the square..

Been crunching a few of rios io figures on their rail capaity at the present 200mtpa(i will post the full info on the io transport thread) & the looming IO transport bottleneck i speak of....rio has a train movement every 25 minutes!

Now think of brumby cruising along up there at pardoo/telyagel & goldsworthy.along with cfe & arh they have the best position in the io hunt.


----------



## tigerboi (20 May 2008)

*Re:Brumby & Helideck!both can gallop fast...*



tigerboi said:


> Location has always been the key as to why i like brumby also as YT points out the unexplored greenfields next to the majors with big discoveries nearby(what you got there is a very astute team.),the difference in transports costs for say CFE & midwest GBG,MMX is 16%+,CFE 4%,GBG 20%...that is a very telling margin,personally i wouldnt go near a midwest stock with somebody elses money...
> 
> Everyone is rushing to pt headland but while its a free port atm,fmg will more or less have alot of it to themselves..my proposed 4th force need to start thinking outside the square..
> 
> ...




Sorry trendsetters not allowed to say buy this or that stock,unlike my tips where you get 16/1 baggers..no probs...

So dont buy it as i want to get a crap load more for less than 20c(am i allowed to say that?)also whoever is sending the oppies up to silly prices could you stop that as well?thanks....

go the blues...tb

Brumby & Helideck


----------



## chrissyoscar (20 May 2008)

*Re: Brumby & Helideck!both can gallop fast...*



tigerboi said:


> also whoever is sending the oppies up to silly prices could you stop that as well?thanks...




That'll be me, I would have bought normal shares but the oppies allowed me to buy more now.
I pay a premium but that's fine.


----------



## rob (22 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

 so pleased i found this site. great advice tiger have been watching BMY for a while just bought me some FMG and BMY just a novice and looking forward from hearing from anyone who can help thanks alot.


----------



## tigerboi (22 May 2008)

*Re:SO IT WAS YOU BUYING THE 10C OPPIES*



chrissyoscar said:


> That'll be me, I would have bought normal shares but the oppies allowed me to buy more now.
> I pay a premium but that's fine.




Thats a premium of 66%....mmm

uhh it was you paying 10c for a 6c oppie,well while we all twiddle our thumbs waiting for all the drilling to start & finish on the IO projects i can see a retrace to the low teens again as the impatient punters who bought around the 23c-28c get nervous & panic(i rode it to 36c & back to about 11.5c)

Guess who will be ready to pounce on the panic merchants??

sub 20c the float price is good value as they have made solid progress in the last 6 months but the proof is always in the pudding...drilling..tb

Brumby north of AGO at pardoo(AGO 14 mt of dso io)


----------



## chrissyoscar (22 May 2008)

*Re: SO IT WAS YOU BUYING THE 10C OPPIES*



tigerboi said:


> Thats a premium of 66%....mmm
> 
> uhh it was you paying 10c for a 6c oppie,well while we all twiddle our thumbs waiting for all the drilling to start & finish on the IO projects i can see a retrace to the low teens again as the impatient punters who bought around the 23c-28c get nervous & panic(i rode it to 36c & back to about 11.5c)
> 
> ...





It does sound rather silly but I looked at it a little differently.
I have 1/2 my portfolio in safe boring blue chip stocks which I didn't want to touch.
I have some shares in AGO which I consider low to medium risk with good potential and I have a few species such as BLR, KIK, NDL which I was to scared to sell in case they take of and I miss out.
Now after spotting this stock on this site and seeing the great support you (especially you) and others where giving it and it's location and potential I was keen to get on board.
By paying a premium and getting the options it enabled me to purchase more option-shares.
I pay a premium when I exercise them but if they live up to there potential I wont care about the premium.
Look at it this way $8500 @ .23 a share is 36950 shares, $8500 @ .113 (which I paid averaged out) for options is 75000 options which will cost me another $11250 to convert to full shares.
In one of your earlier post you predict a potential price of $1.50 by Christmas. Lets say it goes to $1 by Christmas I'll be much happier having 75000 options than 37000 shares.
Now what price it'll be by Christmas who knows but I do agree that it has great location and great potential.
If you are right and they continue to drop due to nerves then perhaps I'll sell some blue chip stuff or at least trim a little and buy more.
There's logic to my madness I think!


----------



## rob (22 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

I just bought shares tiger no opps. just to start and watch it, being new i dont want to go mad also have a few shares in ago and fmg. hav'nt been doing this long at all just started when a friend told me to  put a few bob on ago now i cant get enough. but finding it hard to remember everything. But thanks for all the advice learning slowly and want to keep hold of them for a while do  you think its a good idea.


----------



## tigerboi (23 May 2008)

*Re:BRUMBY RESOURCES FIRST TELYAGEL SURVEY*

Here is the first gravity survey to come out of telyagel,the greenfields north of pardoo never before has it been explored...tb

Brumby resources,telyagel gravity survey


----------



## tigerboi (23 May 2008)

*Re:BRUMBY,PARDOO IRON ORE TARGETS,DRILLING SOON*

I am posting the pardoo iron ore targets here for the first time as some of the newer folk to brumby may not have seen them as yet,this is what first sent brumby on its gallop in november.these IO targets..

It is these 2 large targets that brumby will begin drilling on in the 2nd half of this year not to be confused with todays anns.of the survey further north at telyagel which i would expect drilling to start possibly after xmas?...tb


Brumby resources Pardoo IO targets


----------



## MACH (23 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Hey Tiger, what about the goldsworthy iron targets? U got any maps that show targets through the whole tenements?


----------



## tigerboi (23 May 2008)

*Re:BRUMBY OPPIES A NO BRAINER!*



tigerboi said:


> Bmyo are the 15c january 2010 oppies,if you go back a few pages you will see this topic covered in great details,bmy have been trading previously at a 40% discount to bmyo.there should be a 15c difference..tb
> 
> go the bmy as bmyo in its first 4 weeks of trading seemed way too dear..




You can see above where i spoke of the oppies either being way too high or bmy at a 40% discount...thats why i cant work out your logic?

you could have got 50,000 bmy @0.17c...with a high of 0.25c today.closed at 0.23..so you should be sitting on so far 35% nice little profit...

instead you got yourself 75,000 bmyo @ 11.3c...they are now .105c & should be around 8c...atm you havent made a cracker...

ok lets assume you want all the 75,000 bmyo so you will put your hand in your kick for the exercise price of $11250...

you will have 75,000 bmy for $19750...av sp...0.2633...

for the final price of $19750....75,000 bmy via oppies        OR

50,000 BMY @0.17C..lets say next lot at 0.18c with the $11,250 bmyo oppies money...

$11,250 divided by 0.18c = 62,5000 + 50,000 bmy=112,500 bmy @ av.sp of 

0.1755...oppies deadset no brainer...

can you see the huge difference as the bmy where trading at a 40% discount & that shows in the present loss v the 35% bmy would be for you know?

going the oppies cost you 37,5000 bmy...now or later.

also can you show me where i said bmy would be $1.50 by xmas? my private target is slightly less than that...tb


----------



## tigerboi (23 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



MACH said:


> Hey Tiger, what about the goldsworthy iron targets? U got any maps that show targets through the whole tenements?




You need the secret password for that type of info mate..tb

goldsworthy mine closed down 25 years ago....the pardoo formation is continous into goldsworthy..


----------



## chrissyoscar (23 May 2008)

*Re: BRUMBY OPPIES A NO BRAINER!*



tigerboi said:


> You can see above where i spoke of the oppies either being way too high or bmy at a 40% discount...thats why i cant work out your logic?
> 
> you could have got 50,000 bmy @0.17c...with a high of 0.25c today.closed at 0.23..so you should be sitting on so far 35% nice little profit...
> 
> ...




Please except my apologies, it was actually another poster on the top$tock web site who mentioned the $1.50 price by Christmas.
Now I know you think I'm an idiot but do you think I would have bought options for an average price of .113 if I could have got full shares for .17c.
As stated I only spotted this stock late last week and since then it's been trading at between .225 and .25. Sure the price might drop to .17 again but there's no guarantee it'll do that.
Anyway I'm sure this is becoming boring to everyone so lets concentrate on the good stuff.
You have been a great help and your input has been greatly appreciated.


----------



## BigJohnny (24 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Hi All,  

The way you should decide whether to buy the options or stock, is to work out the current fair price for the options by calculating the interest saving you receive by not paying the exercise price upfront, and delaying payment until exercise date. 

With the following close prices, BMY = 23 & BMYO = 10.5c
Exercise price being 15c, hypothetically mean you could put 15c in the bank earn 7.25% for the next 1.5 years = roughly 1.5c starting today.

If stock is trading 23c then the options should be worth fair price 9.5c 
23 - 15 + 1.5 , so at these closing prices the options are trading 1c over. 

By being active in the stock and options, you could capture the differences over the options life. 

Cheers
BJ


----------



## AstroGirl (24 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



BigJohnny said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The way you should decide whether to buy the options or stock, is to work out the current fair price for the options by calculating the interest saving you receive by not paying the exercise price upfront, and delaying payment until exercise date.
> 
> ...




Precisely  Bigjohnny, options usually trade at a premium to the underlying
intrinsic value. If they traded at their intrinsic value alone, why would anyone tie up extra capital buying the shares.

BMYO have been trading with a premium of 2c to 3c, which is reasonable given 18 months to expiry.
So a premium of 2.5c gives you an average time decay of 0.138c per month


Tiger you naughty boi !
You wouldn't be talking down the options so you can loadup at a nice discount  
would you


----------



## tigerboi (24 May 2008)

*Re: SO IT WAS YOU BUYING THE 10C OPPIES*



chrissyoscar said:


> Look at it this way $8500 @ .23 a share is 36950 shares, $8500 @ .113 (which I paid averaged out) for options is 75000 options which will cost me another $11250 to convert to full shares.
> In one of your earlier post you predict a potential price of $1.50 by Christmas. Lets say it goes to $1 by Christmas I'll be much happier having 75000 options than 37000 shares.
> There's logic to my madness I think!




Sorry if i seem confused but you did say you paid .113 for 75,000 bmyo(correct?) for $8,500..hence my post showing how you went the wrong way...now minus 37,500 bmy.

Now as i pointed out why would you buy bmyo at 11c when the final cost will be 26c when at the same time you could have got bmy at 17c..

forget about parking the exercise money in the bank for a lousy 7.5% when right now you could have been 35% up...on 50,000 bmy

oppies should follow the heads & in this case they should be 8c,ive decided to buy a substantial amount of bmyo but not any where near the current price...tb


----------



## tigerboi (24 May 2008)

*Re:I WANNA PAY MORE!ITS INTRINSIC VALUE..LOL*



AstroGirl said:


> Precisely Bigjohnny, options usually trade at a premium to the underlying
> intrinsic value. If they traded at their intrinsic value alone, why would anyone tie up extra capital buying the shares.
> 
> BMYO have been trading with a premium of 2c to 3c, which is reasonable given 18 months to expiry.
> ...




2.5c premium??.gee im glad none of you are my accountant thats for sure
i bet you are thinking now i should have gone the bmy at the 40% discount price...bmyo have been trading 66% more than they should have been..

bmyo..10c..bmy..21c,or is that the 66% extra intrinsic value?crazy logic

listen ive decided my price before bmyo started trading,its got nothing to do with talking them down ok.go back over the trade data & posts here to see what i said about the discount bmy were.

ive already shown in great detail what happens when bmyo at 11c when bmy was 17 & 18c...im just gobsmacked at the attempt of logic??

excuse me ive already pointed out that bmy were trading at a 40% discount so as for intrinsic value if you think they are worth 10c then go for your life,but i cannot understand how the oppies at 10c v 23 bmy are value when recently the bmyo were 8c when bmy were 18c??

See why would you finally pay 23c when you couldve got bmy at 18c...??
(because you all aint ever gonna exercise...you thought it was a good trade thinking i can make a killing here...im onto you newbs...)

since when does the intinsic value of an oppie mean you end up paying 27.7% more (23c v 18c)

i thought the idea was to get leverage?

its like going shopping & saying how much is that?..$1.50 sir .ok i will give you $2.00...reckon you all should give yourselves a few on the run through.

dont forget you are inflating the price way over the real intrinsic value..

gee the other bmyo folk have seen a few coming here...anyway good luck if your happy to pay more for your bmyo...me ill wait for when the guys with the intrinsic value premium...finally work out its a dumb play...tb


----------



## tigerboi (24 May 2008)

*ReARDOO IGO RAB DRILLING.*

Ok mate you gave me the pass wordAnother map of the pardoo area this one is close up near to recent ground of AGO & close by to bhp,just to the north is the tenement area of BMY that was bought off IGO.the rab drilling by IGO is now ground that bmy intend to continue drilling at.

Brumby resources tenement purchased from IGO


----------



## BigJohnny (25 May 2008)

*Re: I WANNA PAY MORE!ITS INTRINSIC VALUE..LOL*



tigerboi said:


> 2.5c premium??.gee im glad none of you are my accountant thats for sure
> i bet you are thinking now i should have gone the bmy at the 40% discount price...bmyo have been trading 66% more than they should have been..
> 
> bmyo..10c..bmy..21c,or is that the 66% extra intrinsic value?crazy logic
> ...




Hi Tigerboi,

Apologies if i have offended. My logic was based on if an investor wanted to invest in the company today, would they prefer to buy the option or stock now? 

Back when BMY @ 18 vs. BMYO @ 11, i would have bought the stock BMY @ 18, as BMYO should have been priced closer to at least 3c (18-15c).

And if today i wanted to buy more Brumby, looking at BMY @ 23 vs. BMYO @ 10.5. I would buy BMY @ 23, as i believe BMYO should really be @ 9.5 being 8c intrinsic value and 1.5c interest saving. So final BMYO outlay should be 24.5 not 25.5c

We should never overpay.
Cheers
BJ


----------



## tigerboi (25 May 2008)

*Re:GOLDSWORTHYS 2 BIG PUPPIES!*

Okay you twisted my arm mach here is the puppies that Brumby acquired from IGO who then took 4m bmy at 0.15c for the rights then IGO took up the 1/2 at 14c & the oppies which keeps them at 11%,very smart move that later on prevents anyone getting 90% of BMY...tb



Here are the 3 targets all at once,lots of potential to drill.
Goldsworthy iron ore targets,Pardoo targets,telyagel gravity survey


----------



## dogwithflees1983 (25 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

tigerboil, great maps mate.

Do u know where i could find maps that shows which companies own tenements around the AGO/FMG area??

Cheers


----------



## tigerboi (25 May 2008)

*Re:GOTTA DO THE HARD YARDS MATE(RESEARCH)*



dogwithflees1983 said:


> tigerboi, great maps mate.
> 
> Do u know where i could find maps that shows which companies own tenements around the AGO/FMG area??
> 
> Cheers




What you gotta do mate is just the old hard yards of research,go to ago & fmg websites,announcements then when you see a neighbour such as say BRM then you do it again,bit like a jigsaw.. you will find a few real gems that you keep to yourself,also go to the research link thread on here,there is a few good sites to steer you in the right area...

I found hao long before it ran to 40c(they had drilled with fmg)so I kept that one for just me!...TB


----------



## tigerboi (26 May 2008)

*Re:BRUMBY'S BOOTU CREEK MANGANESE TARGETS*

I thought id change the brumby direction over to the manganese project at bootu creek close by to the OHM manganese mine.here is a map of the area plus the targets identified last year...tb

hem targets at bootu creek

landsat image of the bootu creek tenement


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Ptience Tigerboi patience,

The company is dirt cheap and has some of the best Fe ground in the Pilbara, I just need it to firm up some projects before I do a full write up as at this stage its stil a bit spec, need just a bit more meat to it and its a-ok

We will be rewarded once more work is done


----------



## tigerboi (26 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Ptience Tigerboi patience,
> 
> The company is dirt cheap and has some of the best Fe ground in the Pilbara, I just need it to firm up some projects before I do a full write up as at this stage its stil a bit spec, need just a bit more meat to it and its a-ok
> 
> We will be rewarded once more work is done




thats right buddy she needs time this wild brumby,once all the drilling is done then she will have her head(dont worry still a few things to come yet..)still a spec as you say & thats how i like it.tb


----------



## tigerboi (26 May 2008)

*Re:BOOTU CREEK TENEMENT MAP*

In the meantime YT here is the brumby tenements at bootu creek just north of the OHM manganese mine,not a new map but not been posted before so give the new guys a chance to look see at the you beaut posi..tb

bootu creek tenements


----------



## Atma (26 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Agree with the market consensus. Has good large ground in the right areas(Pilbara, North), but is very speculative

Key points for discussion are

-Companies main Pardoo east tenements is in the "Grass roots" category. No sampling/drilling exists. Most of the targets under cover, so sampling pointless.

-Drilling some time away. Last i heard waiting for approvals.

-Manganese targets grass roots.

-Mainly a nearology play. Gravity targets for Pardoo east are its most advanced haematite project.

-Magnetite is not that interesting. 

-Telyagel target needs firming up/ground gravity surveys.

So company is in pre-drill phase ,and real grass roots on other tenements. Hard to assign a mkt cap of greater than $30m at this stage.


----------



## tnargak (29 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Anyone have any ideas on when drilling might start?

Im very new to trading and am unsure of whether to buy into BMY yet.


----------



## spectrumchaser (29 May 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Hi Tnargak,

   Do you hold shares in other companies ?
BMY is relatively high risk for someone new to 
the sharemarket.I have a dabble in BMY
but it is only 5% of my total shareholdings.
There are safer plays around like UMC Jorc anouncement
 due in the next five weeks or so .


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

wow someone sure is keen on those BMYO's 1M bid (2x 500k) at 9.5c 

Given they're 15c options = an SP of @24.5c, but then there's always a premium built into options, BMY's is actually small in comparison to others

This is a real Pilbara Fe sleeper


----------



## chrissyoscar (2 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Hopefully she'll wake up in the next few weeks.
If it turns out there is a decent amount of Iron Ore then it'll take of based on it's low market cap.


----------



## ta2693 (3 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

I like the Mn project. 11m market cap seems very attractive.
Brumby has identified multiple targets prospective for manganese within its wholly-owned Exploration Licence 25354. The project is located 10 kilometres north of the Bootu Creek manganese mine and some 120 kilometres north of Tennant Creek in the Northern Territory.

The project tenement covers 78 square kilometres of prospective ground along strike from the Bootu Creek mine within the same geological-structural corridor.

The OM (Manganese) Limited (a wholly owned subsidiary of OM Holdings Limited), Bootu Creek open cut mining operation is located approximately 20 kilometres east of the Stuart Highway and 50 kilometres east of the Alice Springs railway line.

Brumby recently undertook a regional and geological evaluation of the Bootu Creek and Renner Springs manganese province. This evaluation defined 18 targets prospective for manganese mineralisation within Brumby’s Licence area.

During November Brumby also commenced the flying of a Helicopter Electromagnetic (HEM) survey to define further target areas.


----------



## AstroGirl (3 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



tnargak said:


> Anyone have any ideas on when drilling might start?
> 
> Im very new to trading and am unsure of whether to buy into BMY yet.





Hi tnargak, from the  latest Telyagel announcement  drill testing is planned towards the end of 2008, subject to statutory approvals and drill rig availability.

So still some way to go yet !


----------



## Bushman (4 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Nice announcement highlighting manganese ground surrounded by OM Holdings and Sinosteel land. 

Small area (78 square km) but electromagnetic surveys show there is something there. 

This company does have some interesting projects.


----------



## tigerboi (4 June 2008)

*Re:BOOTU CREEK GOOD BUT NEEDS TIME...*

Its a good location just 10kms from ohm.i recently posted the survey targets from last year,brumby needs more time to develop these projects.drilling will get under way in this half of the year but it is likely you will get postponments of work due to the wet season.only been listed since december 2006...18 months.so its time will come...

 you must be prepared to sit on your hands for 6-12 months,many are not & want results asap...mining dont work like that...xmas should see some progress with the projects,but as i said sometimes work has to wait til the summer...be patient & you will be rewarded...tb


----------



## tigerboi (11 June 2008)

*Re:OHM SHIPS ITS 1MTS OF MANGANESE,BRUMBY 10KMS NORTH*

This is all good news for brumby with omh's mine putting out its 1mt of manganese...tb

*MANGANESE miner OM Holdings has shipped the millionth tonne of manganese ore from its wholly-owned Bootu Creek mine in the Northern Territory. *
The milestone was reached with a 28,000 tonne shipment leaving the Port of Darwin yesterday, about two years after the commissioning and start-up of the operation.

“We are very pleased to have reached this significant milestone at a time of historic strength in the manganese market,” OM chief executive Low Ngee Tong said.

“Bootu Creek is delivering outstanding production performances at a very opportune time in the commodity cycle.”

The Bootu Creek project originally had a design capacity of 550,000 tonnes per annum, but with manganese prices at record highs, the project is achieving production of 700,000 tonnes per annum.

The total ore reserves at Bootu Creek stand at 10.3 million tonnes at 24.5% manganese and the mineral resources stand at 17.75Mt at 25.7% manganese.

The company said that at the increased production rate the mine life is 8.5 years, though the company is still exploring and has a budget of more than $10 million to extend the mine life.

An official function to mark the milestone will be held at Parliament House in Darwin on Thursday.


----------



## chrissyoscar (20 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Things are starting to hot up.
Lot's of drilling between now and Christmas and lot's to look forward to.
For anyone who hasn't yet seen it, Brumby released a 19 page Broker presentation announcement yesterday.
This highlights just how many projects Brumby has and the potential for this Brumby to climb.
Just had a look at the market depth for sellers of Brumby and there are less than 300,000 shares for sale and around 200,000 options for sale.
Holders are holding and why wouldn't you with such potential.
I hold Brumby options therefore I'm biased towards Brumby but it's easy to be biased especially after reading the presentation they released yesterday.

Oscar


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Ptience Tigerboi patience,
> 
> The company is dirt cheap and has some of the best Fe ground in the Pilbara, I just need it to firm up some projects before I do a full write up as at this stage its stil a bit spec, need just a bit more meat to it and its a-ok
> 
> We will be rewarded once more work is done




As i have said this is a sleeping Giant, 

some of the most amazing land holding in Pilbara, ie near AGO, AXO, BHP, ARH to name a few big names, very dominant Pilbara Costal position (ie near PORTS!)

Also has good ground near OMH's Manganese operation/mine (Manganese is a dark horse metal for me)

Patience, this has multi bagger all over it


----------



## spooly74 (20 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Certainly have plenty of projects on the go.

No mention of their Gold assets in the recent preso?
Perhaps they have shifted their focus onto Iron Ore and Manganese, although I`d though there was some results due from heir Frances Furness Gold project.

Busy 2nd half of the year coming up...


----------



## adobee (20 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

I havnt really spent much time looking at Brumby before but with a bit of extra cash on hand from some profit taking I have started picking up a few parcels.. 23-26c hopefully this isnt too high an entry on a day when its up 10%   .. For some reason today it was just sticking out to me and I have a gut feel that I need to get involved !


----------



## adobee (20 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

It might be the words young trader keeps saying that got my interest ..
"sleeping giant"

I like the sound of that! I feel like I am jack jumping on the bean stalk!
Lets wake up the old sleeping giant!!


----------



## chrissyoscar (20 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

looking at Brumby's projects in the Parboo area there are quite a few Tenures shaded red which indicates granted applications.
There is also a pink shaded, large area which is under application so I would assume that is another thing to look forward to - it's area E45/3137.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> As i have said this is a sleeping Giant,
> 
> some of the most amazing land holding in Pilbara, ie near AGO, AXO, BHP, ARH to name a few big names, very dominant Pilbara Costal position (ie near PORTS!)
> 
> ...




Well the sleeping giant is stirring a little

Lots of drilling and survey results this qtr so I expect the Giant to awaken in a few weeks

Fee Fi Fo Fum I smell the possibility of a potential multi bagger run! :


----------



## chrissyoscar (24 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Time for Brumby to announce they have the golden Goose.

The new Rio Iron ore price has a few stocks climbing.

Good times ahead.

Oscar


----------



## Caliente (24 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

hey sorry folks that was me poking the giant with a stick this morning  

I've put on a $25K position today. it was difficult to get the volume I wanted this morning without moving the price too much! Everytime I put on a position somebody would do a Jezalenko over the top of it.

IO and manganese; drilling all year from here, silly market cap, whats not to like ^_-

-Cali


----------



## chrissyoscar (24 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Welcome on board Cali, the more the merrier.
We're still waiting for a few announcements which shouldn't be to far of.
Still waiting for the Telyagel iron ore gravity survey to be completed and the Gold results from the second phase of drilling at Frances Furness.
If these announcement are positive we should see more positive price movement.


----------



## Caliente (25 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

its happening again this morning. Healthy appetite for the headstock, although at the moment some tiny parcels going through.... Buyers: Sellers ~ 4:1 atm. Apparently on HC this stock was given a brief plug on SkyBusiness "Your Money Your Call" yesterday.

10:10:52 AM	0.320	5,000	1,600.00	 
10:10:49 AM	0.320	20,000	6,400.00	 
10:10:20 AM	0.325	10,000	3,250.00	 
10:09:39 AM	0.325	9,838	3,197.35	 
10:09:39 AM	0.320	162	51.84	 
10:09:29 AM	0.320	10,000	3,200.00	 
10:09:18 AM	0.320	10,000	3,200.00	 
10:09:16 AM	0.320	10,000	3,200.00	 
10:09:09 AM	0.320	19,838	6,348.16	 
10:09:09 AM	0.320	162	51.84	XT
10:07:21 AM	0.320	36,338	11,628.16	 
10:07:02 AM	0.320	13,500	4,320.00	 
10:07:02 AM	0.315	1,500	472.50	 
10:04:54 AM	0.305	30,000	9,150.00	 
10:04:47 AM	0.300	30,000	9,000.00	 
10:04:47 AM	0.300	23,662	7,098.60	 
10:04:10 AM	0.300	1,338	401.40	 
10:03:50 AM	0.300	16,222	4,866.60	 
10:03:50 AM	0.300	30,000	9,000.00	 
10:03:50 AM	0.300	2,440	732.00


----------



## SGB (25 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



Caliente said:


> Apparently on HC this stock was given a brief plug on SkyBusiness "Your Money Your Call" yesterday.




Yep thats true they did give it a very positive spin. Speaking very highly of the company and forwarding projects.
Great show with good advice.

SGB


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Well the sleeping giant is stirring a little
> 
> Lots of drilling and survey results this qtr so I expect the Giant to awaken in a few weeks
> 
> Fee Fi Fo Fum I smell the possibility of a potential multi bagger run! :




Well the giant is stirring once more, someone give him some bread lol

Also on that Sky Business News channel apparantly it was called the next "AGO" hmmmm I'd say more like the next YML/BRM, no brainer really, time is all we will need for this to come good 

Lots of activity, drilling, surveys and sampling soon as well


----------



## ans25 (25 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Im not really asking for financial advise, but at this stage I cant toss up whether to go for BMY or CAG, What do you guys think?

Im planning to hold until max until chrissy, Ive read both threads very closely but cant decide!

What do you think BMY would be in the short term to mid term future


----------



## MACH (25 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Manganese puts a clip in Brumby's pace

SHARES in Brumby Resources have become frisky. The combination of a tight capital structure and upcoming exploration programs for coastal iron ore in the Pilbara and Northern Territory manganese has got things stirring in Brumby, headed up by industry stalwart Bill Ryan as chairman.
On Friday, the ordinary shares rose 2.5 ¢ to 26 ¢ and the listed options gained 2 ¢ to 10.5 ¢. Those are gains of 10.6% and 23.5% respectively.
The group's market capitalisation of $19 million (fully diluted) is being viewed against the potential for its five coastal iron ore prospects in the Pilbara and its two manganese plays in the NT.
Last week's chatter about the National Competition Council's draft recommendation that open access be declared for third parties to railways of Rio Tinto and BHP Billiton in the Pilbara was but of passing interest to the coastal iron ore players.
When you've got a stranded iron ore deposit deep in the eastern Pilbara, access to the railways is vital. But when the project is coastal, the option is to truck or send the red dirt down a pipeline to the port.
Atlas Iron, with its $1.08 billion market capitalisation and plans to start out at its Pardoo project with a 1 million-tonne-a-year trucking operation to Port Hedland, is a case in point. Brumby is in the same neck of the woods - one of its prospects goes by the name of Pardoo (east) - and is kicking off a drilling program in July in the hunt for direct shipping ore and magnetite. It could be worth watching.
That also goes for drill testing of manganese targets in the second half of the year at the group's Bootu Creek North project and manganese/base metals targets at McArthur River in the first half of 2009, both in the NT.
As the name suggests, the Bootu Creek prospects are 10 kilometres from OM Holdings' Bootu Creek mine, Australia's No. 2 manganese producer. If you think iron is hot, manganese is even hotter.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

lol Mach was just about to post that up,

Here's the link anyway for others 
http://business.theage.com.au/gloves-off-for-azumah-resources-20080622-2v14.html


Also another article
http://www.mineweb.com/mineweb/view/mineweb/en/page674?oid=54102&sn=Detail

Iron Ore next to the majors in Pilbara and Manganese next to a major producer OMH


----------



## Pat (25 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

YT, I envy you ability to get on these stocks at such an early stage.
Wouldn't you say that 100% abouts in one month means the giant is well and truly awake? Or is it still "getting out of bed"?

BMY really needed to cool off today, and over the next few days it may consolidate and give me an opportunity to get in 

It will take a few sellers to get through those top buy orders though.


----------



## spectrumchaser (25 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

ans25


      Buy 50% BMY and 50% CAG

   Then you won't be tempted to jump off Harbour Bridge

 for choosing the wrong one


----------



## dj_420 (25 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Hey guys, I like the look of the Pardoo and Telyagel tenements gravity survey. Looks very interesting and is obviously close to headland.

But regarding other tenements has anyone had a look at the impurities content in the drill strikes so far? The silica content in the drill results on the Goldsworthy lease is as high as 58.4%. That is one of the highest levels of silica I have seen in a sample.

I think the phos levels are ok mostly below 1% but I am unsure of that high silica content. If anyone can add anything to this, would be most appreciated. 

I know higher percentages of silica can be slagged off but I dont know what level the smelting process can cope with.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Hey guys,

Pat I've actually been on BMY for a few months 

When I looked at BMY's mkt cap then and the land it held in the Pilbara next to AGO/BHP/ARH/AXO and others I thought OMG it really is Elphant country (kinda like how YML/BRM was ealry days)

Also its Manganese grounds are near OMH Australia's second largest Manganese producer (I think) and so any discovery here would also be huge

To be honest I did't expect BMY to start running so soon but there you go the giant is stirring,

As for what potential I think BMY holds? well if the find some DSO Fe and its a big enough target I wouldn't rule out a YML/BRM type run//return

Either way I will sit back and wait

One thing to be wary of is that I just checked Hot C and sure enough its getting a good old drum beating over there so maybe wiat till the ehat comes out of it? Then again who knows it may just keep going

DYOR and decide


----------



## Gekko (26 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Pat I've actually been on BMY for a few months
> 
> ...







Looks like another great call YT. This one is certainly bucking the trend and moving higher into its FE drilling. The next wave of great WA FE specs are running out so i suppose i better look into this one quick. In reading the recent broker presentation, its clear they have lots of grounds. Its just a pity ive only come across it now.


----------



## adobee (26 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Can anyone refer me to a map with all the main players and specs landholdings on .. ? Ie AGO FMG BMY etc


----------



## spectrumchaser (26 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Hi adobee,

    BMY maps posted by "tigerboi" on this thread May 5th.

   Also can be downloaded from BMY website . FMG map available
from Fortescue site.


----------



## adobee (30 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

well i have had a glance at some maps etc and do like there position.. i am tending to favour it over atlas now as well .. as such have done some profit taking and moved further into BMY..  volume has been alright the last few days of trade and lots of buyer mounted up.. hopefully my small share purchase will help awaken this giant !

whats the history of leaks re announcements been like ? is the cat out of the bag well before or are they tight lipped ? loose lips sink ships !


----------



## MACH (30 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

We should start calling BMY, "awaking giant". Cause its not sleeping anymore! The giant is moving very quickly and very confidently.


----------



## Caliente (30 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Hey adobee nice to see you are on board. Everyone else also feel free to poke this "awaking" giant with sticks as well - he needs to get up and start drilling*!

*Thin reference to drilling campaign commencing on July 1 - Dec 15 this year


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Hey Adobbee,

Sorry mate have been really busy of late

Here's some imgaes of Brumby's North Costal Pilbara grounds, they have so much land there thats so prospective 

*Goldsworthy is near AGO's *massive Ridley Magnetite project and BMY have laready intersected large chunks of 25%-30% Mag

*Balla-Yule is land holdings near AXO's * Balla Balla project

*Telyagel* has some large CID/DSO Haematite targets as well as large Mag targets

*Pardoo* has some very large targets identified 5kms x 500m's and 2.5kms x 2km's these are huge huge targets


----------



## LeeTV (30 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

I got onboard the wild brumby on Friday when it bottomed out at 0.25c and am excited with their outlook to the future.


----------



## Rob 17 (30 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

I got on board on Fri when the market was hit.  

So when are we expecting drilling results ?


----------



## MACH (30 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Man, BMY is on Fire. 
I think drilling starts tomorrow or very soon on a few iron ore projects, and manganese projects start soon too.
Drilling from 1st July 2008, to 15th Dec 2008.
This could be the next BIG steel producer, with VERY large iron ore and manganese targets, if drilling proves succesful.


----------



## andy87 (30 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

i want in on this mob but cant cause the lack of $$$  Get a nice fat pay check mid july so hopefully they havent rocketed by then


----------



## big sal (30 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

got in on BMY last week after reading what i could find (thanks also to those who post here) and seeing its proximity to the likes of BHP and AGO. i am fairly new to this game, but given its present speculative nature v potential, is a holding of 100,000 shares (bought at under .30c) a good balance to hold or would the more experienced punter out there try and increase the holding? given BMY's hit .33c today its looking ok! if 100k is enough then let the Giant Start Stomping!!


----------



## tnargak (30 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

got in on the 17th, so making some good profits so far.

New to trading and have heard that some people sell small portions to ensure profit taking rather than adding stops/trailing stops?

What are your opinions?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 June 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

To be honest I was completely caught off guard by BMY's run

While I bought the stock and got amongst the SPP at 14c a few weeks back, I never expected it to go bezerk like this so soon

I knew it was a sleeper Fe play but at the time the mkts were shaky and the fundies of this couldn't justify a valuation, however now I'm regreting somewhat not giving everyone the heads up

I am sure that something is up which is causing this run and after looking through the anns I reckon its probably that the company has either completed further interpretive work at Pardoo thus actually having Iron ore targets in mind rather than just giving a large surface area, or that such gravity interpretations have been completed at Telyagel and likewise target sizes for potential deposits have been reached, eithe rway we will soon know


----------



## rob (1 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

up 12% at one stage today,cant wait for the results of the drilling should'nt be to long away i hope. ho ho ho.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Funny mkts,

BMY continues to go from strength to strength

Rob I don't think they've even started drilling

Whats far more likely is that Brumby have either completed further *interpretive work at Pardoo* thus actually having Iron ore targets in mind rather than just giving a large surface area, or that such *gravity interpretations have been completed at Telyagel *and likewise target sizes for potential deposits have been reached, either way we will soon know


----------



## andy87 (1 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

yeh part of the reason why im not getting into it atm (besides lack of funds) is because its just drilling.  They could very well have tiny desposits, althought unlikely, still possible.  Furthermore there is an insane amount of speculation around them and that's all that seems to be driving it hence ASIC making an equiry.  Brokers ive talked say its a no go, but they are only adisors so obviously a lot of others are making their own calulated risks.  just my


----------



## kervz (1 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

With a market cap of only 17 million, In the Pilbara next to AGO surely there is plenty of upside left in this one? I would have thought it was still undervalued given its location and the commodities its in?


----------



## andy87 (1 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



kervz said:


> With a market cap of only 17 million, In the Pilbara next to AGO surely there is plenty of upside left in this one? I would have thought it was still undervalued given its location and the commodities its in?




yeh there would be but its still exploration.  No doubt there going to have a lot of capex for a while, and we dont even know if they can produce anything at an economic rate.  They also have to pay BHP and/or Rio to use their tracks in order for them to ship their iron off to China. I just dont think it will be very feasible so its a gamble


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



andy87 said:


> yeh there would be but its still exploration.  No doubt there going to have a lot of capex for a while, and we dont even know if they can produce anything at an economic rate.  They also have to pay BHP and/or Rio to use their tracks in order for them to ship their iron off to China. I just dont think it will be very feasible so its a gamble




Everyone is entitle to their opinions based on their own research, however I do remember similar arguments on YML at 16c-30c and well we saw how that turned out

Not saying BMY will do the same 100% but imo it has a damn good chance, its mkt cap isn't huge and it has alot of very prospective grounds which make it a good spec exposure, I suppose what I see time and time again is people looking at spec stocks expecting FMG fundamentals yet to only have $10m-$20m mkt caps, it jsut dosen't work that way

For me BMY was and is a good exposure to the red hot Iron ore sector more specifically Pilbara, whether I'm right or not, well only time will  tell






andy87 said:


> Furthermore there is an insane amount of speculation around them and that's all that seems to be driving it hence ASIC making an equiry.  Brokers ive talked say its a no go, but they are only adisors so obviously a lot of others are making their own calulated risks.  just my




ASIC making enquiries? what the heck 

Can you elaborate on this please

p.s. you'd be surprised how many brokers thought YML was a dog at 16c makes me laugh to this day, funnier still is now at $2.50 - $3 they love it


----------



## andy87 (1 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Everyone is entitle to their opinions based on their own research, however I do remember similar arguments on YML at 16c-30c and well we saw how that turned out
> 
> Not saying BMY will do the same 100% but imo it has a damn good chance, its mkt cap isn't huge and it has alot of very prospective grounds which make it a good spec exposure, I suppose what I see time and time again is people looking at spec stocks expecting FMG fundamentals yet to only have $10m-$20m mkt caps, it jsut dosen't work that way
> 
> ...




yeh in saying that YML is YML and BMY isnt YML.  I do agree the Pilbara region is a great region for ore, but its great for the bigger guys who already have their mines up and running and process plants at full steam ahead.  

As far as the ASIC thing goes, i may have been confused with someone else.  Sorry to scare you YT, my wires have been crossed.  Long day at the office :


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



andy87 said:


> yeh in saying that YML is YML and BMY isnt YML.  I do agree the Pilbara region is a great region for ore, but its great for the bigger guys who already have their mines up and running and process plants at full steam ahead.




Yeah I fully agree Andy, they are 2 seperate companies and obviously the big boys are the ones making the money atm but the big boys are exactly that, big ie their mkt caps are all $1B+ 

I personally go after the $10m - $20m mkt cap companies that have the potential to become the next $50m - $200m Iron ore company, it may retrace it may go forward, for me its a hold and wait and see 




andy87 said:


> As far as the ASIC thing goes, i may have been confused with someone else.  Sorry to scare you YT, my wires have been crossed.  Long day at the office :





whew, yeah I was like ASIC? what have this old stallion done? lol

Out of curiousity what was this company being looked at by ASIC????


----------



## adobee (1 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

well this stock is ideally what i am looking for.. great tennements in great locations next door to proven resources.. of course there is a big risk as with any spec stocks.. but i feel alot more comfortable with an explorer with land in this position than the same company in africa with land which isnt next door to ago fmg etc..

really i think this stock is for those wanting  a risk with potential of big returns.. if you want established resources, growth, and infastructure then you may as well be buying bhp.. i am buying this cause i am after the potential of BIG RETURNS ... and take the potential of big risk with them..



re train lines.. i saw tigerboi's post around mentioning that they can possible do a pipe line or other methods of transportation as they are so close to the coast ??? does anyone have more information in this regard ??


----------



## andy87 (2 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Yeah I fully agree Andy, they are 2 seperate companies and obviously the big boys are the ones making the money atm but the big boys are exactly that, big ie their mkt caps are all $1B+
> 
> I personally go after the $10m - $20m mkt cap companies that have the potential to become the next $50m - $200m Iron ore company, it may retrace it may go forward, for me its a hold and wait and see
> 
> ...




The ASX enquired about CII, but whether or not ASIC got involved im not sure and im pretty sure they were involved with ANM's 700% rise for obvious reasons


----------



## adobee (2 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

I am more worried when ASIC isnt interested in a company... !! which tends to be the ones which cause all the trouble ! they pick on petty items whilst the big fish get away ..


----------



## Steve_QS (2 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Weighing up the facts.. small market cap, prime position in the pilbara, infrastructure being laid in the area. All this makes me believe BMY is a little diamond which still has got some substantial movement ahead. The real telling factors of how far they are going to travel is going to come down to how much can they get out of the ground? what are they going to do it, sell it off to BHP/RIO ???? Let them ship it out etc? or just pay to use there lines etc.. but either way im sure soon enough it'll be a fairly strong run for it. 

Soon as those lines are fully functional there will be a another bull rush for those companies in the pilbara region. 

Just my thoughts


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

This is a non fundamental/purely observational comment 

BMY is holding on to its gains really well in what is a very bearish market,

Am I the only one surprised by this? I thought surely some sort of retrace/consolidation, instead it pushed to new intra day highs

It really does seem like its being accumulated, but maybe I'm just looking at it too much, will be interesting to see what happens


----------



## Steve_QS (2 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> This is a non fundamental/purely observational comment
> 
> BMY is holding on to its gains really well in what is a very bearish market,
> 
> ...




I'm not too suprised.. think possibly people are trying to secure in positions before the mad rush begins, and if that means having to get the amount you want for .385c then that's the price willing to be paid. 
Consistent volumes also suggest that there is alot of interest it seems in this stock, bearing in mind it has a very small market cap. 

looking brighter everyday..


----------



## Caliente (2 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> It really does seem like its being accumulated, but maybe I'm just looking at it too much, will be interesting to see what happens




Nope I agree with you. Bearing in mind the miniscule amount of shares actually available for trading - every time the stock squeezes it shoots up. Similar to my holding in CI Resources (CII).

Great trading on a s*** day that has see me lose a lot of paper profit on CDS, but still holding strong.


----------



## LeeTV (2 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Am I the only one surprised by this? I thought surely some sort of retrace/consolidation, instead it pushed to new intra day highs



I was pleasantly surprised BMY was only down 1% when I got home on a fugly day for the market. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day for BMY and the market as a whole.


----------



## adobee (2 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

I thought it looked as though it was being accumulated just when i bought in.. else I would have waited for a retrace to around 20c rather than 28c...
sitting pretty happy already and really pleased to see it hold ground at 36c seeing there is really no new news out (aside from me jumping on board!) so looking forward to something coming out.. would be surprised to see it drop back down abit though to mid 20s if nothing is realeased in the next couple of days..


----------



## adobee (3 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

down today like everything else .. but on pretty small volume ... 
? Thats a good sign right ?

i have just sold out of just about all other stocks.. will keep picking this up..
this is the best horse i have backed for a while .!


----------



## andy87 (4 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



adobee said:


> down today like everything else .. but on pretty small volume ...
> ? Thats a good sign right ?
> 
> i have just sold out of just about all other stocks.. will keep picking this up..
> this is the best horse i have backed for a while .!




dont worry mate, i think we all got hammered yesterday and was all in sinc with the S&P so its not all bad news, although the banks seemed to do alright.  Everything i had was in red big time, and over the last 3 weeks is even worse.  Wiped off about 20% of my total portfolio since then.  Hope that makes you feel better


----------



## adobee (7 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

I am not worried about this !!!
I am saying on these down days its only small volume 200k ... the majority of holders dont seem to worried and are happy to pick up anyone selling out..
I am happy to throw more money at this one all the way down to 20c..


----------



## rob (11 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Its been very quite in this sector for a few days, looks like someone slipped him a stilnox while he was getting up i hope it wears of soon


----------



## LeeTV (11 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

There was very low volume today, nobody would budge on bids or offers. Hopefully Monday there will be some movement. I would like to get some more at these prices, a  less would be nice though.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> This is a non fundamental/purely observational comment
> 
> BMY is holding on to its gains really well in what is a very bearish market,
> 
> ...




Guys I'm not surprised by the pullback, I was completely surpirsed/blown away at the large run it had and then even more surprised that it held onto its gains in such a bearish mkt

It looks like the Gaint was stirring a little, drilling results and target estimates at their main Iron Ore projects will cause him to awake and go nuts


----------



## rob (11 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Guys I'm not surprised by the pullback, I was completely surpirsed/blown away at the large run it had and then even more surprised that it held onto its gains in such a bearish mkt
> 
> It looks like the Gaint was stirring a little, drilling results and target estimates at their main Iron Ore projects will cause him to awake and go nuts




well i hope he likes cashews as i to  believe it will go  mentall as while he was sleeping decided to get some more in at such a great price. and AGO being  not so far away from production should wake and shake him into action


----------



## LeeTV (14 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

BMY was down 15% at one point today, hour or so out from close, but clawed it's way back to pretty much where it started for the day in the closing minutes. Volume was about average for the past week, last Friday was extremely low volume. I topped up while it was down, almost went for some gold stocks instead, AVO and/or DIO but decided to stay with the giant. Hoping my gut instinct is right 

Fi Fi fo fum it's time for this giant to have a run!


----------



## adobee (15 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

I am putting all my eggs in one basket on this one now.. I pulled out of the majority of stocks last week and have continued snapping BMY up.. I am happy to have a big holding of this and leave it sitting for the next year without looking at the daily fluctuations or having any worry.. my other stocks were driving me up the wall..


----------



## AussiePaul72 (21 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

BMY share price pattern is sure unpredictable! So soon after a big run up to as high as 38c (for no apparent reason or news release!), it now seems to be showing very shaky signs of staying around what seems to me was previous resistance (TA's may be able to help!) of around 21-22c. Of course this retreat back appears to be on very low volumes. Anyone think it will drop back to strong resistance level around 15c?
Currently i am not concerned over the SP movements as nothing has changed fundamentally and plenty of news to come that will unravel the potential of BMY!


----------



## Tukker (21 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



AussiePaul72 said:


> BMY share price pattern is sure unpredictable! So soon after a big run up to as high as 38c (for no apparent reason or news release!), it now seems to be showing very shaky signs of staying around what seems to me was previous resistance (TA's may be able to help!) of around 21-22c. Of course this retreat back appears to be on very low volumes. Anyone think it will drop back to strong resistance level around 15c?
> Currently i am not concerned over the SP movements as nothing has changed fundamentally and plenty of news to come that will unravel the potential of BMY!




Hype sells, facts bomb i guess.  Closing my eyes with this one, buying back if it gets to 15c. (And here are some words to make this post long enough)


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

gone the way of nearly all the other Fe stocks out there, back to levels of a couple of months ago thus wiping out any gains,

However so far I have seen SDL bounce strongly off its base, so there is a chance the others includiong BMY can too


Fundamentals have not changed for this stock,

All it needs is time to develop and unleash its potential


----------



## ans25 (22 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Another stock which clearly goes under the - ""watch closely - it is a bargain at currently prices" bracket


----------



## rob (22 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



ans25 said:


> Another stock which clearly goes under the - ""watch closely - it is a bargain at currently prices" bracket




can u tell me why it isn't trading today. down 35% down on BMY but have high hopes for it, just hope it moves soon.


----------



## LeeTV (22 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



rob said:


> can u tell me why it isn't trading today. down 35% down on BMY but have high hopes for it, just hope it moves soon.



BMY _were_ trading today but there were no trades all day till after 3pm, and even then only (2) trades and very low volume;

*Time      Price      Volume      Value* 
03:19:53 PM 0.200 15,000 3,000.00   
03:19:53 PM 0.200 5,000 1,000.00

I, like many others, continue to hold. If I had any capital left I would be getting more of these.


----------



## big sal (28 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Whilst emphasis is on iron ore and also manganese, would be good to get results (which should be due) from gold drilling at Frances Furness to stir things a little. does anyone know when can they be expected?


----------



## LeeTV (30 July 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



big sal said:


> Whilst emphasis is on iron ore and also manganese, would be good to get results (which should be due) from gold drilling at Frances Furness to stir things a little. does anyone know when can they be expected?




From the Quarterly Report to 30 June 2008: The absence of any significant high grade intersections, which the Company had expected based on previous drilling results, has resulted in the Company electing not to proceed with the Option to purchase the Project.


----------



## adobee (15 August 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

well i have been away for a while working hard.. awaiting my commission cheque and I will get this one moving again (at least for an hour or so) !!
way down but not selling.. this is a keeper on my list ! will keep picking up more and more.. considering the drops in other miners ago etc its not unexpected ...


----------



## big sal (22 August 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

down in the crapper like everything else, but any positive drill results/news and the current sellers in the .16 - .24 range (under 200K units available @ 3.30pm 2day) would be knocked out quickly and then the next seller sits at .33, so any rise should be as fast as the recent falls


----------



## tigerboi (23 August 2008)

*Re: BMY i missed the run to 38c*

ah back at my fav ol brumby didnt take up the frances furness option,known it since IGO handballed it to them for the float...
now the tiger is waiting to pounce on some much more...tb


----------



## spectrumchaser (24 August 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Hope BMY drilling turns up some decent Manganese .Spitfire
drilling hasn't found much yet.  

BHPs financial returns from Manganese for the last finanicial year
are outstanding !!from  BHP Preliminary Final Report 18/08/2008  Y/E 30 June 2008

Iron Ore + 69.8%
Petroleum + 82.1%
Coal + 119.8%
Manganese + 549.8%

Manganese
Underlying EBIT was US$1,644 million, a significant increase of US$1,391 million or 549.8 per cent compared to the year ended 30 June 2007. This increase was mainly due to higher sales prices achieved for alloy and ore as well as record manganese ore and alloy sales volumes.
Manganese alloy production at 775,000 tonnes was 5.9 per cent higher than the previous year mainly as a result of operating efficiencies at the alloy plants and reduced down time for major rebuilds. Production was slightly offset by Metalloys Plant (South Africa) operating at lower levels to comply with the mandatory reduction in power consumption. Manganese ore production was 6.6 million tonnes, an increase of 9.4 per cent compared to the corresponding period. Both were production records.


----------



## tigerboi (25 August 2008)

*Re: BMY-goldsworthy drilling is their pay dirt*

with the manganese spitfire are south of the omh mine & brumby are north of it, i reckon goldsworthy is the biggie for brumby,once the drill results start coming out we should see some support,still think bmy's turn wont come until around christmas.

anyone want to know more about frances furness(bmy where never going to take up the option)go check out IGO reports around march 04 or 05 i think...tb


----------



## tigerboi (16 September 2008)

*Brumby Resources 10c*

i just love it when the fair weather punters panic,my only problem is i cant get enough BMYat the price i want...havent seen 10c since last october...tb


----------



## wantcash (7 October 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

I presume we should see some results for Pardoo, Goldsworthy and Bootu Creek out soon now.
However, in the meantime this is an excellent opportunity to top up with what I believe is a quality stock.


----------



## big sal (8 October 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

positive results for other companies (AGO, JMS, AQD) has done little recently in lifting their share prices, but agree, hopefully some drill results not too far away. on 7 october atlas iron (AGO) announced further exploration success at its pardoo iron ore project, being just 75 km east of port headland. looking at the maps BMY's goldsworthy project seems close by which is hopefully a positive!


----------



## big sal (19 November 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

The Brumby giant has gone into hibernation (at least for 2008) mainly to conserve cash and because of the wet season (see quarterly report to 30 Sep 08 / announcement 24/10/08). In this present climate, the company has in my opinion taken the best course. 

Hopefully it will awaken in 2009 when the share market storm starts to settle – here’s hoping anyway. Given BMY’s potential with its IO and manganese projects and given it is early days for them which doesn’t compel them down a definite path in the short term, it could emerge from this whole mess in a better position than the likes of AGO and MGX (who have both been hit hard recently and have IO which no-one wants) and also FRS, GBG and BCI. By the time BMY gets some decent drilling underway (hopefully the first half of 2009) everything will hopefully have returned to some normality, and by the time it starts production years down the track then demand /prices will be on the up again - right!? 

I will continue to hold BMY and look forward now to 2009 and beyond. What about others? Does anyone see another company circling BMY as a potential acquisition given the land positioning of its projects and potential? 

In the meantime .06c for BMY seems a bargain as with many other shares, but the difficulty is finding spare $$. I recently bought some SPI Spitfire (manganese prospective) at .06c and SPI presently sits back up at about .12c


----------



## tigerboi (21 November 2008)

*Re: BMY,time to load up*

ill be taking the opportunity in the coming months to get myself into the top 20,mad not to at these prices.cash no probs just dont get much time lately & can never get the amount i want without sending it much higher.i love this stock & believe in the team they have...tb


----------



## prawn_86 (21 November 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

TB,

Dont you think its a bit hypocritical to drag up old posts in the BNB thread to say "i told you so" and then say how fantastic BMY is, even though it too has dropped over 80% like BNB.

I know they are not in the same industry etc, it just seems to me like you are picking and choosing certain things to try and make yourself look better.


----------



## tigerboi (21 November 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

nah not even close see i still hold bmy unlike bnb which is rubbish full of debt,
the comparision is not even worthwhile...bmy a miner bnb a ponzi......tb


----------



## prawn_86 (21 November 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Well BNB at least paid out divvies along the way, even though the 'earnings' are now very suspect.

BMY is an explorer not a miner, and if it never gets a mine happening (which most explorers dont), then it will eventually have to dilute its way down to zero.

Thats the last i will say on it so as to not derail this thread


----------



## tigerboi (21 November 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

correction explorer bmy is,im buying in this enviroment while others are wetting themselves ive ridden bmy into the high 30's twice & still hold without a care in the world even at 6c...its a good opportunity for the next leg up in the future.

as for paying  divvies while owing a squillion just got to look at the current position...very poorly run business doing it all on tick...quickest way to go broke...tb


----------



## Tukker (1 December 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

2.2mil in the bank spending 500k a quarter, they are gonna slow down on any new drilling during the wet months of Dec - March. Some results expected in Dec. 3.3 mil market cap undiluted. I don't think they have enough cash to get them through to sunny days again.  Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## wantcash (1 December 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Tukker,

What are your thoughts on bmy assuming they dont have enough cash to lie low for the long term. I suspect that once they are able to confirm some of the resources they will probably be of interest to others such as ago, in the meantime there is no point in other companies taking risk with bmy while bmy have enough cash to confirm the results of their exploration during the last year. Once we see some results I suspect bmy will have strong interest again meaning now is a good time to top up.


----------



## Tukker (2 December 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



wantcash said:


> Tukker,
> 
> What are your thoughts on bmy assuming they dont have enough cash to lie low for the long term. I suspect that once they are able to confirm some of the resources they will probably be of interest to others such as ago, in the meantime there is no point in other companies taking risk with bmy while bmy have enough cash to confirm the results of their exploration during the last year. Once we see some results I suspect bmy will have strong interest again meaning now is a good time to top up.




I have no idea, there sure are a lot more attractive companies out there which are better capitalized, but I have no idea what the future will see in BMY once the dust from the credit crunch finally settles.  See what happens in December.


----------



## adobee (3 December 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



wantcash said:


> Tukker,
> 
> What are your thoughts on bmy assuming they dont have enough cash to lie low for the long term. I suspect that once they are able to confirm some of the resources they will probably be of interest to others such as ago, in the meantime there is no point in other companies taking risk with bmy while bmy have enough cash to confirm the results of their exploration during the last year. Once we see some results I suspect bmy will have strong interest again meaning now is a good time to top up.




I think AGO will have there eyes on BMY too but not until AGO has an agreement signed for their own resource to be purchased. I have moved out off BMY into AGO as I think they can survive the long term BMY could be here today gone tomorrow... Fingers crossed for a deal before Christmas and then a BMY acquistion..


----------



## wantcash (3 December 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Although it is quite easy in this market to point out any downside I think it is important to remeber that bmy is not necessarily in such a bad position. They should be sitting on a reasonable resource (which just requires further confirmation from the drill results) Once the resource is confirmed bmy will quite possibly become of interest to the likes of ago and bhp. 
Also, keep in mind that there is approx $13,000 in shares separating the share price from 0.06 to 0.15 (where it spent the best part of the first half of 2008 prior to the stocks last spike) and about $20,000 in shares separating the share price from 0.06 to 0.20. - it wont take too much to impact on the share price, especially if there is any interest in the resource from other companies.


----------



## rob (4 December 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



tigerboi said:


> correction explorer bmy is,im buying in this enviroment while others are wetting themselves ive ridden bmy into the high 30's twice & still hold without a care in the world even at 6c...its a good opportunity for the next leg up in the future.
> 
> as for paying  divvies while owing a squillion just got to look at the current position...very poorly run business doing it all on tick...quickest way to go broke...tb




hi tiger its been a few months  since i have been back on ths thread and nice to see interest  still here for me ol brumby, i to have  had the highs and lows and have continually bought on the way  down never thought i  would have put that much on this miner but i  continually read the threads and  old announcments and  it still puts a smile on my  face when all this worrying and nervousness is gone  it will  rise again bigger and better and it will all be worth while hanging in their, have a happy christmas all cheers


----------



## tigerboi (5 December 2008)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

i see the neighbour AGO announced they have 2b mag fe at ridley...ho hum go check out what IGO estimate BMY has in the ground at goldsworthy!

ill be looking to buy lots more in the new year,the price fall hasnt got me bothered at all... all on low volume of the panic merchants...good opportunity to load up imo...tb


----------



## adobee (12 February 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

TigerBoi do you have any news on the BMY front ,,, I have notice there shares trading very low with sellers dropping down substanially to 4c... 

Any info coming out on this front .. are they going to be able to hang around long enough to get some results out ??


----------



## big sal (13 February 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

will continue to hold this one, it has been smashed down to .04c on very low volumes. around mid january it hit .08c but has dropped again. its iron ore ground near AGO holds great potential and drill results will see it climb quickly. also like its manganese prospects and remain encouraged by the fact independence group (IGO) continue to hold about 11.5% of BMY's stock.


----------



## tigerboi (13 February 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



adobee said:


> TigerBoi do you have any news on the BMY front ,,, I have notice there shares trading very low with sellers dropping down substanially to 4c...
> 
> Any info coming out on this front .. are they going to be able to hang around long enough to get some results out ??




Big sal summed it up pretty well,so for me its a great time to get in at a good price as there is not much doing in the next few months but ill be waiting til after easter to start buying some more.hoping to get it even cheaper

BMY is saving their money carefully & will come out of it real good,they have a very large deposit waiting at goldsworthy so im hanging in there.cheers TB



big sal said:


> will continue to hold this one, it has been smashed down to .04c on very low volumes. around mid january it hit .08c but has dropped again. its iron ore ground near AGO holds great potential and drill results will see it climb quickly. also like its manganese prospects and remain encouraged by the fact independence group (IGO) continue to hold about 11.5% of BMY's stock.


----------



## psychic (25 February 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Doubt BMY will get any cheaper than 4 ish cents.  Drilling should get underway shortly, as the wet season is coming to an end.  BMY has over $1.5 cash in the bank and some prime exploration land to drill in coming months.


----------



## adobee (3 April 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Any one got any information re potential drilling commencements etc ???? I am very eager to see what the wild horse has in the ground.. Im Slowly accumulating below 5c not many sellers but a few seem to be dropping down..


----------



## adobee (8 April 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Does anyone else experience a problem buying BMY shares ??!?!?!?!?

I have been buying and selling with comsec without any worries but when ever I try to buy or sell BMY Shares the buy order just says processing ??? with this stock only !!! does anyone else experience this problem ???

This has been happening all week.. whenever I put in an order it sits there.. put in an order on something else and it is processed in seconds ???


----------



## adobee (8 April 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Okay so the order gets automatically cancelled after about ten minutes on the following basis ..

Rejected - Orderly Market 

Can anyone update me on what this means ? To do with cross trades ??


----------



## adobee (8 April 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Now I am really confused as I managed to have 9000 of my buy executed but the course of sale states this was a XT. Cross Trade ??? but I didnt sell anything ????


----------



## adobee (23 April 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Good news - announcement drilling to commence June..
Bad news - cap raising announcement due out...

Will see whats on offer in the cap raising.. might be a good time to pick up prior to drill results anticipation in coming months..


----------



## jancha (23 April 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

I hold quite a few of these shares. Bought in at 30 odd cents & continued to buy more as they wet down. Liked there tennaments & number of shares. Unfortunately this isn't the best time for capital raising. Hope they can survive the weather.


----------



## big sal (27 April 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



adobee said:


> Good news - announcement drilling to commence June..
> Bad news - cap raising announcement due out...
> 
> Will see whats on offer in the cap raising.. might be a good time to pick up prior to drill results anticipation in coming months..




Announcement out this morning – share placement $400K raised at 5c a share, that’s 8M shares, so someone is happy to jump on board or increase their holding. I see this as good news. 

shares on issue about 55M so still relatively small number of shares

BMY quarterly report 30 Sep 2008 said they had about $2.2M in cash so hopefully they’ve managed this well, and it sounds as if they have from previous announcements.

We now have something to look forward to with drilling by mid June at its Pardoo east project (110km east of Port Hedland). Note – AGO has discovered high grade ore (refer to its 7 Jan 2009 announcement) at its Pardoo project (75 km by road from Port Hedland).

Still hold high hopes for the Brumby


----------



## adobee (27 April 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

I am quite happy with the cap raising too above the level where i have been accumulating.. Hopefully they have factored an amount which will see them through to the end of the drilling and we will get some action.. Is there a word of who took up the 400k I assume it was one person as nobody offered me any shares.. Could work out to be a nice play if you have a spare 400k, I think if you tried to buy this amount on market the price would be pushing 15c+..


----------



## big sal (28 April 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



adobee said:


> I am quite happy with the cap raising too above the level where i have been accumulating.. Hopefully they have factored an amount which will see them through to the end of the drilling and we will get some action.. Is there a word of who took up the 400k I assume it was one person as nobody offered me any shares.. Could work out to be a nice play if you have a spare 400k, I think if you tried to buy this amount on market the price would be pushing 15c+..




I suspect they have raised just enough (in addition to cash already on hand) to get some drill results out which should kick the share price along.

a guessing game atm as to who is taking the 8M shares, maybe AGO who are close by (and may be getting a foot in the door in case drill results are positive) or IGO increasing their holding (they already hold 6M shares)??? just a guess


----------



## adobee (29 April 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Has anyone tried buying this stock !?!??
I have constant problems which I dont understand if there are sellers there (currently 0.062 etc) then why can I buy ?

I put in an order at a limit which gets cancelled..
I then put in an order at Market which says in market but doesnt get processed.. how is it possible that if there are sellers listed I cant get a Market order processed ????

No wonder the price isnt moving nobody can actually buy the stock..


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 April 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Hey Adobee, are you with CommSuk?

They do that sometimes, if so ring em up and give them an ear full!


Re  BMY placement was tiny and would no doubt have gone to some at or close to Argonaught (they are the Corporate advisors)

I am still holding my BMY and believe that in good time it will be one of the best spec Fe plays out there, remember FMG and AGO started off as pennies before the commodity boom


----------



## adobee (29 April 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

It seems almost imposible to buy these shares through comsec .. I put in orders at 5c which got cancelled and then left a market buy in for 200k at 12am and it still has gone through.. Will be calling them tomorrow.. 


Want to stock up before rumourz get out post drilling commencemnt ..


----------



## Datsun Disguise (29 April 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



adobee said:


> It seems almost imposible to buy these shares through comsec .. I put in orders at 5c which got cancelled and then left a market buy in for 200k at 12am and it still has gone through.. Will be calling them tomorrow..
> 
> 
> Want to stock up before rumourz get out post drilling commencemnt ..




I'm a comsucker - I'll see if I can pick up a few tomorrow and let you know. Of course if I make a loss on em I'll PM you with my account details....


----------



## adobee (30 April 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

The response from COMsuK is as follows -
_
"All brokers that operate on the ASX have an obligation to maintain an orderly market. As such, we may not be able to execute a market order if it increases or decreases the price of the specific stoxk by a large ammount. If you placed a market order, and the order did not execute immediately, it would be monitored by our dealers who will keep your order at the top of the queue, and execute the order under circumstances that are in line with our obligations to the market."_

So this means as the highest seller is far away they will just keep my order at the top of the queue ???

This does not seem right Ie Yesterday I put a buy in to take out all available shares.. at 6-7c but instead they put my offer in at 5.8c and leave it sitting there .. four hours later it is still sitting there but the sell side has changed from 6c to say 6.4 ????

I am not up on the 'Orderly mArket' rules but it seems crazy that I cant buy the shares at the price they are offerred..


----------



## Datsun Disguise (1 May 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Ah seems like we are swimming in different pools... mine a wading pool yours the indian ocean....

That makes sense to me, it could easily look like a pump and dump if you were wanting to take out all available shares don't you think?

You might just have to snipe at the sell list - take out one seller at a time and do it before the comsec brokers have a chance to get in your way.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 May 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Adobee your 200k buy at mkt go through today????? 

Its about time these lazy boys got off their arses and firmed up some sort of conection/links/ties/jvs nything with the Chinese


----------



## jonojpsg (4 May 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



adobee said:


> The response from COMsuK is as follows -
> _
> "All brokers that operate on the ASX have an obligation to maintain an orderly market. As such, we may not be able to execute a market order if it increases or decreases the price of the specific stoxk by a large ammount. If you placed a market order, and the order did not execute immediately, it would be monitored by our dealers who will keep your order at the top of the queue, and execute the order under circumstances that are in line with our obligations to the market."_
> 
> ...




Hey adobee,
I thought I'd jump in and have a crack at buying some too since my only parcel was at 36c and thought it was a good chance to average down before any potential move happens (here's hoping!)

They told me the same thing - I only wanted 16000 at market and there was a seller at 0.07 but because the price had already moved 20% for the day they wouldn't put my order through (would have made it a 40+% move for the day) - said I'd get it Monday morning.  Then when I checked this morning, my order had gone through but at 0.08 even though there was an opening trade at 0.07.

I'm pretty pissed off even though it's only chickenfeed difference, but it's pretty crap if you ask me


----------



## adobee (4 May 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

I dont know whats going on I keep throwing in buy orders and they keeping getting thrown out ??! I have checked to make sure I have some money in my account.. I have enquired twice to comsec and they advise the same thing.. they wont buy at a high price and make it jump up by 20%.. meanwhile someone else will so I have lost out on buying at 5c and the price is round 8c (whilst still on very low volume)..

Anyway at least there seems to be some market interested.. 
not great as I havent managed to pick many up though..


----------



## chrissyoscar (4 May 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



adobee said:


> I dont know whats going on I keep throwing in buy orders and they keeping getting thrown out ??! I have checked to make sure I have some money in my account.. I have enquired twice to comsec and they advise the same thing.. they wont buy at a high price and make it jump up by 20%.. meanwhile someone else will so I have lost out on buying at 5c and the price is round 8c (whilst still on very low volume)..
> 
> Anyway at least there seems to be some market interested..
> not great as I havent managed to pick many up though..




I'ld be contacting Comsec again and ask them to please explain how on earth they can justify their actions given that the share price is now 10c.
I'ld then cancel my account with them and go elsewhere.
I'ld bet their more privileged clients don't have the same restrictions.

Anyway lets hope the upwards swing in the share price continues. Hopefully somethings up and those in the know are topping up or jumping in.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (4 May 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Hey guys, i feel sorry for your experience with CommSec. Their actions appear crazy. The whole idea of an 'at market' buy is that your order gets filled at whatever price sellers are sitting at. The buyer takes that risk with an 'at market' order. If the buyer wanted something else they would place a 'conditional order' or an 'at limit' order. I am not familiar with CommSec but i don't understand what gives them the right to decide whether they process an 'at market' order or not for a customer? Am i missing something?
Anyway, i'd be closing my account with CommSec and going somewhere else if they can't give you a good explanation. From my experience, I don't normally place 'at market' orders but i'm with the online broker 'Bell Direct' and have been very happy with their service.

Anyway, on the upside it was a great day for BMY today moving from a close of 6.6c yesterday to a close of 10c today on a volume of about 320k. Even at 10c, BMY has a market cap of only $5.5M. Currently there are 14 buyers for 1.5M shares sitting on the buy side and only 5 sellers for about 200k shares on the sell side. Sellers have been short for a while now but not sure why the movement today??? Maybe some on the inside knows of some soon to be released news??? Or maybe once a couple of buyers started the SP moving it just snowballed on a very positive day on the market??? 
Anyway, I'm a holder and have picked BMY in the May Tipping Comp so hopefully this is just the beginning of things to come as BMY approaches their drilling schedule for 2009. Good luck to all holders


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 May 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Hey guys off topic but maybe its time you considered using a different online broker, or even maybe a full service broker? they can do whatever you like


Also notice the 15c BMYO opies are starting to move a bit, they offer huge leverage given the tiny tight mkt cap, but also higher risk, still 2010 expiry so awhile to go yet


----------



## big sal (4 May 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

BMY up over 50% today, had to say it for the pure % gain. shows how this one can rise and fall quickly. interest picking up again with drilling to start by mid june


----------



## adobee (4 May 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey guys off topic but maybe its time you considered using a different online broker, or even maybe a full service broker? they can do whatever you like
> 
> 
> Also notice the 15c BMYO opies are starting to move a bit, they offer huge leverage given the tiny tight mkt cap, but also higher risk, still 2010 expiry so awhile to go yet




any suggestions ?? 
I looked for the bmyo today as I saw there was a sale up 75% or so ... When I looked there was nothing for sale ...


----------



## adobee (5 May 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Wow buyers up to 12c today.. small volume but all the same its making my balance sheet look pretty good. I might take a snap shot of my current position and apply for a home loan..  People obviously pre-empting drill results.. hopeful its not a case of buy the rumour sell the fact..


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 May 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Just look at that buy vs sell depth!

Geez be smiling if you were a sophisticated who got that placement 

Mkt Cap is so tiny any results/activity was going to cause a large movement


----------



## big sal (5 May 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Mkt Cap is so tiny any results/activity was going to cause a large movement




and on top of yesterday's big rise up another 35% today. buy side still looking good so we could see more of the same tomorrow


----------



## adobee (6 May 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

We are still a few months away from any drilling news..  I cant see much happening unless there is a take over offer and I think on the low volume its very unlikely.. I do think that we will start seeing some big swings as people get in prior to drilling results as there is just nothing to buy..

I was trying to get my position averaged out to about 5c however havent been able to get much at all... will have to wait and see.. I am tempted to keep picking up at 10c as market cap is still less than $10m.. might wait a week or two and see..


----------



## adobee (7 May 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Whats to the go with the trades on this stock .. ??
$80, $161, $ 76 ???

Are these not costing people for the actual transaction ??? Where is the point of selling $80 worth of shares ? I know its a penny stock but these seem to be Penny trades..

Well great to see BMY getting some action and on the Rumour Mill ..


----------



## Datsun Disguise (7 May 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

There's not a lot holding this run up - the buy volume is pretty small down to 5c. I think a retrace tomorrow might prompt lower levels as the buyers above 12 c get nervous, an opportunity to pick up a few more perhaps. If that 250k buy order disappears it might spook the horses. Hope so, a few more of these in my portfolio would be a good thing longer term. And yes, I'm a hopeless bargain hunter - to my detriment on many occasions.


----------



## adobee (12 May 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey guys off topic but maybe its time you considered using a different online broker, or even maybe a full service broker? they can do whatever you like
> 
> 
> Also notice the 15c BMYO opies are starting to move a bit, they offer huge leverage given the tiny tight mkt cap, but also higher risk, still 2010 expiry so awhile to go yet




Where does one find the information out about BMYO ?? I am looking at BMYO current offer 4c but cant seem to find any info out about expiry dates strike prices etc.. ?


----------



## happytown (12 May 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



adobee said:


> Where does one find the information out about BMYO ?? I am looking at BMYO current offer 4c but cant seem to find any info out about expiry dates strike prices etc.. ?




one easy way of locating this info is by looking at a co's appendix 3B anns released to the asx, they list the number of shares and options in a co quoted on the asx (including strike price and expiry dates)

cheers


----------



## rhyslivs (12 May 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Hey adobee,

It can all be found in the quarterly report:

Total number of listed options: 20,338,958
Exercise Price: $0.15
Exercise Date: 31 January 2010


----------



## Datsun Disguise (17 May 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



Datsun Disguise said:


> There's not a lot holding this run up - the buy volume is pretty small down to 5c. I think a retrace tomorrow might prompt lower levels as the buyers above 12 c get nervous, an opportunity to pick up a few more perhaps. If that 250k buy order disappears it might spook the horses. Hope so, a few more of these in my portfolio would be a good thing longer term. And yes, I'm a hopeless bargain hunter - to my detriment on many occasions.




Is it conceited to quote yourself? Hmm probably.

Anyway - this one is held tighter than a fishes bum! Very impressive. I wonder what it will take to get it falling - or will it fall? Once drilling is announced will it take off like innamincka did?  Quote possibly given how tightly it's held. Might have to put in a trigger for $1 or so and see what happens.


----------



## jonojpsg (17 May 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



Datsun Disguise said:


> Is it conceited to quote yourself? Hmm probably.
> 
> Anyway - this one is held tighter than a fishes bum! Very impressive. I wonder what it will take to get it falling - or will it fall? Once drilling is announced will it take off like innamincka did?  Quote possibly given how tightly it's held. Might have to put in a trigger for $1 or so and see what happens.




Hey Datto, I reckon this will hold up in the short term - don't reckon anyone holding currently would want to ditch before drilling as the potential risk/reward is pretty big on this given current MC of about 6 million!  If they drill some intersections like Atlas' Pardoo holdings then we could well see your $1 in the next few months


----------



## adobee (28 May 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

considering that it was sitting stagnent for a long time with no trades at all we are getting some reasonable interest and people buying which is very positive... I am pretty peeved I didnt get stock around 4-5-8c when I was trying too this has cost be a fair bit..

ANyway shares trading on the regular.. Anything offered at 11c or below seems to be snapped up..  Options also starting to trade a bit anything 4c or below being snapped up which indicates some people are feeling positive on this as its not that long away..


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 May 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Hey Adobee, since the opies are 15c exercise with 8 months to go they offer good leverage and I suspect thats why they're moving

The Mkt Cap is still tiny and any discovery will result in a huge re-rating of the stock

This is still my sleeping giant of the Iron ore plays given its land position relative to AGO

Time will tell.........


----------



## jancha (2 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Bit movement with BMY today. Not many sellers & slowly moving up. Any thoughts on this one? Anticipation on drilling results perhaps?


----------



## chrissyoscar (2 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Todays action is most likely linked to the presentation announcement BMY release this morning.
Drilling to start this month so lets see what happens over the next month or 3, fingers crossed.


----------



## Datsun Disguise (2 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



chrissyoscar said:


> Todays action is most likely linked to the presentation announcement BMY release this morning.
> Drilling to start this month so lets see what happens over the next month or 3, fingers crossed.




The best slide in that presentation was the second last one - "Tightly held capital structure 63m shares" This one is going to get whippy I reckon.

Stay tuned.


----------



## big sal (2 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

as we all know BMY has excellent IO ground, with Pardoo drilling to commence by mid june

... but don't forget it also holds manganese ground


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey Adobee, since the opies are 15c exercise with 8 months to go they offer good leverage and I suspect thats why they're moving
> 
> The Mkt Cap is still tiny and any discovery will result in a huge re-rating of the stock
> 
> ...




Is the giant stirring again? lol

Drilling is way way overdue and the results will be greatly anticipated

The mkt cap is still tiny when considering the upside of a decent discovery but before I get ahead of myself BMY needs the discovery

I still maintain they have some of the best Iron ore Grounds in OZ for a tiny spec play


----------



## robandcoll (2 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Just had a look after getting home from work. - Just the one seller. Could be interesting times ahead


----------



## Tukker (3 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Could someone explain to me how a tightly held stock actually represents potential value for its shareholders?  

If we only have one seller on the board, and then no sellers on the board, how can the price change?  

If there are no sellers won't the buyers just move on to something else? and keep the giant to its cave?

I can't put out a sell order for 30 cents at the current lvl, yet this is the price I would want to sell for.  

Am I to slowly increase the sale price myself? Isn't that price manipulation?  I'm confused how low volume shares actually appreciate.

Thank you
I.R. STILL'A'NOOB


----------



## big sal (3 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



Tukker said:


> I can't put out a sell order for 30 cents at the current lvl, yet this is the price I would want to sell for.




Tukker

i have the same problem with a stock like BMY when you can't place a sell order too far from the last price. maybe it's because i'm with commsuc. 

i do recall you can call them and place the sell order over the phone but that is not acceptable for people who want the ability to place orders etc quickly. if correct, i don't know if once the order is placed you can then change the instruction re sell price yourself.

i have seen stocks where there is a sell order at way above the active buy/sell range, so should be possible

but you are right how do you give someone the opportunity to buy BMY at 30c even if the last sell was at say 15c???!!!

and if you can't do this then do you have to wait for the buy side to build closer up to the sell price of 30c before being able to place your order? doesn't make sense does it, there may be people who want to place a sell in anticipation of the price hitting their sell in one or twenty days and being able to just leave it there


----------



## adobee (3 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

I am advised by comsec that this is due to Orderly Markets, an asx rule as below.. 
_
*Orderly market*
In broad terms, an orderly market is one where: 
there is full price discovery, i.e. where all orders and trades are visible to the marketplace  there is no attempt to manipulate market prices there are no orders at prices too distant from the current market for a security there is no attempt to take unfair advantage of obvious order errors, e.g. if you notice an order that has a price which is too good to be true, the price may have been entered in error. Contact ASX or your Broker immediately. In many cases, trades that take place due to such errors are subsequently cancelled._

Anyway Brumby is looking pretty good right now.. shares are tightly held and people want to buy.. I picked up some options the other day which have to be looking more attactive as the price moves up..


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Here's how tightly held small cap stocks offer huge upside

If they discover a large Iron Ore deposit that would warrant a mkt cap of say $60m then BMY with about 60m shares on issue gets a share price of $1

However if they had say 200m shares on issue it only equals a share price of 30c

A bit off topic but thought Id try and show how it works


On BMY 15c looks like a key level (maybe a techie can confirm this) so a break of 15c would be a breakout I think


----------



## Tukker (3 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Valuation methods aside, i don't see how (in some form or another) price manipulation is necessary to actually get the price "you" think your own shares are worth given the rules that brokers have to work within.

A bit off topic im sorry.

Broke 0.15 today but quickly retreated.

Still holding.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

A bit off topic Turkker but have a look at what a tight registry and some good results did for ALY, 5c to 38c in one day!

While Im not saying this will happen this is what I was referring to when I said "Here's how tightly held small cap stocks offer huge upside"

I think this is forming a new base at 15c before pushing higher, I expect 25c sometime in the next 3months, I could be wrong


----------



## jonojpsg (10 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> A bit off topic Turkker but have a look at what a tight registry and some good results did for ALY, 5c to 38c in one day!
> 
> While Im not saying this will happen this is what I was referring to when I said "Here's how tightly held small cap stocks offer huge upside"
> 
> I think this is forming a new base at 15c before pushing higher, I expect 25c sometime in the next 3months, I could be wrong




Don't know how long it might take to get from drilling to results but if they hit some good intersections, I would expect more like 40-50c.  This would still only value them at $25m-ish which is pretty low if they end up with some millions of tonnes of IO.  Here's hoping anyway   Hope you're wrong and I'm right YT


----------



## Tukker (11 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> A bit off topic Turkker but have a look at what a tight registry and some good results did for ALY, 5c to 38c in one day!
> 
> While Im not saying this will happen this is what I was referring to when I said "Here's how tightly held small cap stocks offer huge upside"
> 
> I think this is forming a new base at 15c before pushing higher, I expect 25c sometime in the next 3months, I could be wrong




I thought the ASX is supposed to stop these kind of price movements.... some people can do it but some cant?  Im gonna put a sell order at 45cents again and again until i have my account banned   and your right new support seems to have been met. Slightly less volume, but I never look at that too hard with small caps.  

Hope we have a good few months ahead.

btw I own shares bought at 30cents... sucks to be me...


----------



## adobee (11 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

all pends on the results at this stage.. hopefully its not a case of buy the rumour sell the fact.. I think this has a good chance of a run considering the low market cap and great land holdings.. I have again bought more at 17c and have an average of 12c now.. holding options at around 3.5c.. these have to get more attractive if we seen any further movement..  AGO is doing a cap raising for 100m maybe they are awaiting the BMY results also...


----------



## adobee (16 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

wow hit 20c this morning ...

big buying at this level.. total trade of $36 !

still getting lots of interest and buyers at these higher levels news will be on the way soon.. hopefully it will be positive..


----------



## adobee (16 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

some good buying at this level now... very interesting on a day when the rest of my stocks are in red... those few available options have to start looking more interesting now... 

wonder if there is some news and a leak or just a pump.. doesnt take much for a large holder to push this one up...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> A bit off topic Turkker but have a look at what a tight registry and some good results did for ALY, 5c to 38c in one day!
> 
> While Im not saying this will happen this is what I was referring to when I said "Here's how tightly held small cap stocks offer huge upside"
> 
> I think this is forming a new base at 15c before pushing higher, I expect 25c sometime in the next 3months, I could be wrong




22c now I should have said I expect 25c sometime in the next few days not 3months lol

TurkkerI hope your watching and can see what I was aluding to re tight share registry and tight market cap in terms of movement

The Sleeping giant of the Pilbara awakens!

As said by Adobbe alot depends on drill results!


----------



## jonojpsg (16 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> 22c now I should have said I expect 25c sometime in the next few days not 3months lol
> 
> TurkkerI hope your watching and can see what I was aluding to re tight share registry and tight market cap in terms of movement
> 
> ...




Agreed YT - I reckon my 40-50c is looking more like it, although the results will bear out whether that's achievable.  Options are showing even more the sort of movements that happen with small offerings - traded from 5c to 10c today!


----------



## AussiePaul72 (16 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

As a holder of BMY I still see a lot of upside even though BMY has risen a lot over the last 6 weeks. In my opinion things to keep in mind are:

*Pardoo East Iron Project* 
- gravity delineated 2 large targets (5000m x 500m and 2500m x 2000m) with preliminary drill testing June 2009

*Batten Creek Manganese Project *
- Mine management plan submitted and heritage survey scheduled for June 2009
- Drill testing (2900m) second half 2009 pending approvals

*Other Very Prospective Projects with further work aimed for 2009/10*
- Balla-Yule Iron Project
- Ethel Creek Iron Project
- Goldsworthy Iron Project
- Telyagel Iron Project
- Bootu Creek North Manganese Project

*Tightly Held Capital Structure*
- 63M shares
- approx 47% held by top 20 shareholders
- 11% held by Independence Group

*Low Market Cap*
- BMY closed at 18.5c today giving it a market cap of <$12M
- IMHO I believe this is very modest considering the very prospective ground that they are exploring

Nothing is a given at the exploration stage but anyone that has done some simple research on BMY can see that they are exploring highly prospective ground surrounded by some very significant mines or mines in the making. As others have coined it, BMY could certainly be a SLEEPING GIANT!!!


----------



## marklar (16 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Meh, BMY were trading at this range 13 months ago.  I'm seeing it more as the market returning back to status quo rather than some OMGWTFBBQ revaluation.

m.


----------



## LeeTV (16 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



marklar said:


> Meh, BMY were trading at this range 13 months ago.  I'm seeing it more as the market returning back to status quo rather than some OMGWTFBBQ revaluation.
> 
> m.



Well if that's the case why aren't all my other stocks back to where they were 13 months ago?


----------



## tigerboi (17 June 2009)

*Re: BMY-pardoo & goldsworthy drilling the big company maker*

hi yt patience has been the key to brumby with pardoo & goldsworthy drilling likely to unearth a fair size deposit.

ive been too busy to see whats been going on lately however the lift in price to around 20c gives a good indication of good news.

i understand argonaut took up the placement for 8m shares is that correct yt?...tb


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 June 2009)

*Re: BMY-pardoo & goldsworthy drilling the big company maker*



tigerboi said:


> hi yt patience has been the key to brumby with pardoo & goldsworthy drilling likely to unearth a fair size deposit.
> 
> ive been too busy to see whats been going on lately however the lift in price to around 20c gives a good indication of good news.
> 
> i understand argonaut took up the placement for 8m shares is that correct yt?...tb




Hey Tb been awhile

I was introduced to this through Argonaught way back when they did their first raising, not 100% sure but my guess would be that the 8m went to mates of Argonaught for supporting BMY over the past 18months or so

Drilling has been a long time coming, cant wait for results


----------



## tigerboi (17 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

yeah  hi mate so much for the recession ive been deadset flatout non stop beer to adelaide for fosters & tooheys,csr gyprock to adelaide & paper from millicent/mt gambier back east.cant keep up.

its a good sign that the placement was taken up...just keep on waiting & we will be rewarded.....tb


----------



## Datsun Disguise (17 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



marklar said:


> Meh, BMY were trading at this range 13 months ago.  I'm seeing it more as the market returning back to status quo rather than some OMGWTFBBQ revaluation.
> 
> m.




Nah - this is all about Pardoo - how could you think that these targets aren't of interest?

Have a look at *AussiePaul72*'s summary a few posts back and tell me it's not a good news story in the making?

Results will be interesting for me, I've taken a punt on options - I am pretty sure that I will do my dough should the results not be good. Got my bottom in the breeze on BMY!


----------



## jancha (22 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

I think BMY has had it's little run up of late due to the latest announcement with the commencement of drilling at Pardoo. Any idea to when these results will come out? It seems in general that the longer the results take to find their way to the share holders the further the sp falls. I hope the reasoning behind that is share holders simply lose their patience and sell rather than inside knowledge of bad results. Any ideas on as to why some companys keep share holders more informed than others? eg. Does it cost a company to update it's web site as to whats going on? I noticed for example Flinders mines were doing it on a weekly basis at one point ( Dont know if they still are ) but at least at the time i felt that i was part of that company & had a chance of reading between the lines. Why dont more companies do this?


----------



## adobee (23 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Just took the opportunity to buy another 50k... has brought my average price upwards but.. i figured hell I think this has a better chance of a big run so dumped a few other dogs and got in for more..

Heres to hoping we get some fantastic results soon !


----------



## Sean K (23 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



adobee said:


> Just took the opportunity to buy another 50k... has brought my average price upwards but.. i figured hell I think this has a better chance of a big run so dumped a few other dogs and got in for more..
> 
> Heres to hoping we get some fantastic results soon !



Hope you're not putting all your eggs into one basket adobee?

The overall market looks ominous to me. Potential to head back to the lows again imo, which would equate to the lows in this probably. I suppose it depends on your time frame. Long term IO looks pretty solid. LONG term.

Or, we've seen THE lows....


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Kennas with drilling underway at BMY doubt we'll see the lows in this again,

In fact would be very surprised to see this below 10c


----------



## Sean K (23 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Kennas with drilling underway at BMY doubt we'll see the lows in this again,
> 
> In fact would be very surprised to see this below 10c



Some stocks went below cash backing during the last sell off. WTF! The signs are that this could be another capitulation (imo). If XAO 3700 doesn't hold it's even more likely. Nothing will be saved no matter what, simply due to fear. We've all seen it happen just a few months ago. I'm hoping 3700 holds and then spec juniors will be saved punishment, for the fundamental investors (who have to sell).


----------



## adobee (23 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

No worst case scenario is that I wont be trading in for that new bmw for sometime yet... 

I am feeling pretty positive and think that there is just a knee jerk reaction as people as scared out of their minds and sell the second they see loses of 5-10% for fear of the market getting totally smashed..  Overall we have seen growth over the last few weeks and then the second there is a downturn .. everyone is saying get me the hell out of here...   That being said I dont have a crystal ball so it could go either way..  One or two green days and a good result wont be hard to resee 20c...


----------



## adobee (24 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Annoucment with update out today -

*Drilling is scheduled over the next two to three week period with assay results expected within a month of drilling completion.*

I would guess we will either be waiting for just on two months for this to take off or else if there are loose lips two to three weeks...


----------



## jancha (24 June 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Adobee,
           Loose lips could sink the sp in two or three weeks also. You may have another opportunity to pick up another 50k at a bargin price.


----------



## LeeTV (7 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

*Drilling halted at Pardoo East* 

Drilling by Brumby Resources Limited (Brumby) (ASX: BMY) at its Pardoo East iron ore project in the
East Pilbara region of WA has not intersected the potential hematite iron ore mineralisation
interpreted from geophysical data.
A detailed ground gravity survey was carried out by Brumby over the Pardoo East aeromagnetic
anomaly during 2007. Seven gravity targets associated with the aeromagnetic targets were
delineated. Two priority gravity targets were identified by Brumby.
Geophysical modelling of the Pardoo East ground gravity data had previously defined a 5000 metre
long by 400 metre wide target area with the potential to represent a large hematite body 40-60 metres
below sand cover and this target was the focus of the current drilling campaign.
The western part of the target area was tested by drill hole PD001 which was terminated in Archaean
basement banded iron formation (BIF) at 130 metres depth. No hematite mineralisation was
intersected in the drill hole. The drill hole has now been converted into a water producing bore for the
Pastoralist. This initial hole had been sited to test the most prospective part of the gravity anomaly
and due to the lack of hematite, Brumby has decided not to continue drill testing of the target area.
Brumby is maintaining its exploration focus and continues to advance its Batten Creek manganese
project in the Northern Territory. The intention will be to drill test this target as soon as a drilling
contractor is engaged. As a precursor to the drilling programme, the Mine Management Plan (MMP)
has been submitted and approved and the Heritage survey has been completed. A Risk Management
Plan (RMP) has been submitted to NT Worksafe.
A 1995 BHP drill hole had previously intersected 6 metres of 15 percent Mn (unwashed) from 30-36
metres depth within the Brumby target area.
Brumby is also advancing plans to drill test the magnetite/vanadium-bearing Balla Yule Project area,
to the west of Port Hedland. The Heritage survey has been completed and the Programme of Work
documentation has been submitted.
An historic drill hole had returned up to 53 percent Fe with associated anomalous vanadium within the
Brumby target zone.

John Ikstrums
Technical Director


----------



## jonojpsg (8 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

AAAAAARrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!  That's just the news that I did NOT want to hear - oh well, yet another "learning" experience


----------



## LeeTV (8 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Down 50% in 7 minutes of opening...rats fleeing a sinking ship comes to mind


----------



## Sean K (8 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Not a good time to bring up water.  Would be funny if not so painful for those that have to sell.

I bet the Geos are whimpering in a corner at the minute.


----------



## adobee (8 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Drilling by Brumby Resources Limited (Brumby) (ASX: BMY) at its Pardoo East iron ore project in the East Pilbara region of WA has not intersected the potential hematite iron ore mineralisation interpreted from geophysical data.

Wow dont sugar coat it !


----------



## jancha (8 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

I also was hoping for a better result with the drilling. At least the Pastoralist will be happy with the bore water! Speaking of water it's been a long time between drinks with BMY. Hope they can come out with something more positive in the near furture.  Guess thats what a high risk company is all about. HIGH RISK Nevermind. Hey Adobee how's the BMW looking?


----------



## adobee (8 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

at this rate i might have to sell the bmw..   unbelievable this must be the only bit of land in the area with no iron ore...   

well we will have to sit and wait for goldsworthy.. 
I will retain my options ( i dont really have much choice but too at the current level !)


----------



## Tukker (8 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Kennas with drilling underway at BMY doubt we'll see the lows in this again,
> 
> In fact would be very surprised to see this below 10c




Ouch!  One bad result and the house caves in.  I unloaded on monday at 16 cents for personal reasons, can't believe how lucky i got. Hang in there. They can still pull other stuff out the ground.


----------



## rob (8 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



adobee said:


> at this rate i might have to sell the bmw..   unbelievable this must be the only bit of land in the area with no iron ore...
> 
> well we will have to sit and wait for goldsworthy..
> I will retain my options ( i dont really have much choice but too at the current level !)




adobee, whens the next drilling going to commence cheers, absorlutely gutted after holding them through last year and now this, so unlucky i gues.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

I can't believe they would suspend the drilling program after just one failed hole? Sounds suss to me

Also its not like a company drills one hole then assays it then drills another hole then assays it, they drill all their holes and then send the cores off for assaying

So how then did Brumby manage to get the results for just one drill hole?

I just don't buy it

Mkt Cap is still tiny and the company has so much ground, it just means more time


----------



## chrissyoscar (8 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

I also thought it was rather strange to stop drilling after just one hole.
Also wasn't there two targets?
Drill them both and see what's there not just one hole on one target then pack up and go home.
They need to explain things a little better than that we share holders need to know the reasoning behind their decision.


----------



## jancha (8 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Hi YT
       Good point. What would the cost be for drilling the second target area planned? Could it be that BMY have little finances & are trying to limit their spending by not drilling on the 2nd target? Anyway I think Share holders deserve a better explaination after waiting so long on this project as to why & having said that we probably wont hear anything for another couple months! It certainly is a waiting game.


----------



## adobee (8 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

I have never seen anyone dig one hole and say thats it pack up let get out of here.. From todays announcement you would think they started digging and found a nuclear waste dump and said lets get the f out of here..

This is the previous Announcement prior to digging 130m deep holes for farmers... 

DRILLING COMMENCED AT PARDOO EAST IRON ORE PROJECT
ANNOUNCEMENT 24 JUNE 2009
● Drilling at Brumby’s Pardoo East Iron Ore Project has commenced to test a 5 km long x 0.4 km wide gravity anomaly.
● The Project is located approximately 110 kilometres east of Port Hedland and within established Pilbara coastal infrastructure.
Brumby Resources Limited (Brumby) (ASX: BMY) is pleased to announce that initial first pass drilling has commenced at it’s DSO iron ore exploration targets on its 100%-owned Pardoo East Project in
the Pilbara region of Western Australia.
The Pardoo East Project is located within Brumby’s Exploration Licences EL 45/2557 and EL 45/2558, which cover a total area of 200km² and are located some 110km east of Port Hedland. The
Project is one of three iron ore projects located within Brumby’s large coastal tenement holdings. The tenements are in close proximity to Atlas Iron’s Pardoo Project and BHPB’s mined out Goldsworthy
mine. (see Figure 1). A detailed ground gravity survey was carried out by Brumby over the Pardoo East aeromagnetic anomaly during 2007. Seven gravity targets associated with the aeromagnetic targets were delineated. Two priority gravity targets (see Figure 2) were identified by Brumby. The main target (Target 1), which is the subject of this initial first pass drilling programme is 5 kilometres in length and 0.4 kilometres wide. Geophysical modeling of the data indicates that the top of the gravity target is approximately 40-60m beneath the surface sand cover. No previous drilling has been carried out on any of the aeromagnetic or gravity targets.
Regional geological and geophysical interpretation of the Brumby data indicated that Brumby’s Pardoo East Project is likely to be hosted within the regionally important Nimingarra Iron Formation. This Formation hosts BHP Billiton’s operating Yarri hematite mine, the Atlas Pardoo DSO operation
and the Atlas 2Bt Ridley magnetite project, and the mined out Goldsworthy, Shay Gap and Nimingarra hematite deposits. Drilling is scheduled over the next two to three week period with assay results expected within a month of drilling completion.

Assay results expected within a month of two to three weeks of driiling from the 24th June ?? This is the only company who gets these back quicker than planned..  Seriously, one hole and the lets get the fk out of here... Nothing in that first hole .. then our whole 200km in Pardoo must have nothing.. lets go now.. UNBELIEVABLE..


----------



## jonojpsg (8 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Yeah, emailed the co this arvo to see whether I could get any sort of cogent response...will let you all know (if you aren't already doing it yourselves!)


----------



## dandyjac (8 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Yeah pretty bloody ordinary drill one whole over a target of 5000 mt long 400 mt wide & decide there is no iron ore, so lets pack up & go home GREAT what if they happen to drill through a seperated fault line in the target, they will never know after one hole not to mention what was the magnetic survey showing anyway ( *what did they find apart from water *)
share price took a great dive into the abyss


----------



## adobee (8 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

The magnetic survey showed some old trucks and other sht BHP had dropped down the holes they dug ten years prior and had found nothing in..


----------



## jancha (8 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Hi Adobee,
              Was that BMYs explaination to packing up tools & does that mean there's 5ks X .4ks of junk dumped by BHP?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



adobee said:


> The magnetic survey showed some old trucks and other sht BHP had dropped down the holes they dug ten years prior and had found nothing in..




lol maybe they found Warlocks and Gremlins who promptly ate the drilling crew and so to avoid a huge compensation pay out they just ran from the area????


On a serious note there is no way they got assay's back, I still think something else has to be afoot


----------



## Sean K (9 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

 LOL

And yes, on the serious note, the company should answer questions posed to them. If they don't, then go higher. 

There's something off here.


----------



## happytown (9 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> ...
> 
> On a serious note there is no way they got assay's back, I still think something else has to be afoot




may very well be the case re afoot

however you don't always need assay results to know you have hit your drilling target, or in the case of dso Fe if you have not hit the drilling target

recent rig experience (diamond core, massive nickel sulphides), you could see it visibly in the core, the geo's came out to the rig at least once a day to check the core and an experienced driller can 'feel the ground' and know what they are drilling through (not specifically nickel @ 4% though)

don't know what rigs they used, possibly rc in which case you would have hundreds of bags in front of you to eyeball

dso hematite is at least 57% Fe, a distinct colour, etc

130m rc may only take a day or less to punch through, diamond longer

the benefit of assays lie in the results, X%Fe, X%Sio2, X%Al2O3, X%P, etc

4% Ni was visible in the core, 57% Fe should be similarly visible in core or bags to experienced geo's, drillers

cheers


----------



## vine (9 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

I contacted Brumby re: why only one hole being drilled , attached is the reply.




"The holes were sited within the targets based on the strongest mag/gravity response. The interpretation indicated that potential DSO would be located between 40-60m below surface. Given the uniformity of the anomalies the fact that the first hole did not encounter basement material until 130m depth and no DSO was intersected in any part of the hole, we determined it was best to halt the programme and review the geophysical interpretation with our consultants. Other holes we not considered necessary as the geophysical interpretation indicated potential DSO would be encountered at depth 40-60m across the target area and as such the fact that it was not the case in the first hole and the interpretation was consistent across the anomaly, it will not be exepcted to be in any other holes."

Regards

Administration


BRUMBY RESOURCES LIMITED
Unit 3
49 Ord Street
West Perth  WA  6005

PO Box 231
West Perth  WA  6872

Phone:  + 61 8 9486 8333
Facsimile: + 61 8 9322 5123

Email: admin@brumbyresources.com.au
Website: www.brumbyresources.com.au


----------



## LeeTV (9 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



vine said:


> I contacted Brumby re: why only one hole being drilled , attached is the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I received the same email after contacting them. I have sent a follow up query as to if they intend on continuing to drill in the area after they review the geophysical interpretation with their consultants.

Took a punt and bought more today at these low prices.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (9 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

The lesson to be learnt here:Never trust a gravity survey - look at magnetics first and then drill. Would have to double check whether they did magnetics ofcourse. A good analogy would be Proto resources - large gravity anomaly indicating nickel bearing rocks - drilled sandstones containing copper!

Seems like a case of misplaced confidence.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (9 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Happytown is right - if you drill high grade iron ore it stands out like the preverbial K9 testicles - if it aint there it aint there.


----------



## jancha (18 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

I received the same email after contacting them. I have sent a follow up query as to if they intend on continuing to drill in the area after they review the geophysical interpretation with their consultants.

Did you get a response to that follow up query LeeTV? And if they feel there's no reason to continue with the drilling within Pardoo East what are they doing with there time now? Be nice to know what there future plans are rather than wait another 3 months before you hear anything. How often do they have to sent out a company report?


----------



## spectrumchaser (19 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Jancha ,
  BMY  announcement of 7th July with regard to future drilling.
Stated -"Batten creek manganese as soon as a drilling contractor is engaged"

Also advancing plans to drill Balla Yule magnetite/Vanadium project.


Holder of BMY shares


----------



## LeeTV (20 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



jancha said:


> I received the same email after contacting them. I have sent a follow up query as to if they intend on continuing to drill in the area after they review the geophysical interpretation with their consultants.
> 
> Did you get a response to that follow up query LeeTV? And if they feel there's no reason to continue with the drilling within Pardoo East what are they doing with there time now? Be nice to know what there future plans are rather than wait another 3 months before you hear anything. How often do they have to sent out a company report?



I was told by the admin that there will be no futher drilling at Pardoo East in the near future and they will be focusing on Balla Yule and Batten Creek for the next targets for drilling. As to when this will be I have no idea but would suspect it not to be prolonged.



> Mining notices (WAN 15/7/09 pg.93)
> 
> Notice to grant exploration licences
> 45/3341 Brumby Resourses Ltd - 37km SW'ly of Port Hedland
> ...


----------



## jancha (20 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Cheers for that. Hope it's not too long a wait on getting the results. They were rather quick on coming back with the results from East Pardoo. I have held BMY over a year now & just waiting on a decent announcement.


----------



## SM Junkie (20 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Now wasn't Pardoo meant to be the mother load, better than Atlas and BHP tenaments? Hope those that believed this story didn't have to much invested in Brumby.


----------



## Datsun Disguise (20 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



SM Junkie said:


> Now wasn't Pardoo meant to be the mother load, better than Atlas and BHP tenaments? Hope those that believed this story didn't have to much invested in Brumby.




That's what I was counting on..... the story sounded reasonable - hence the disbelief expressed by many here when the hole turned up w/o io. BMY certainly sounded confident that they had something, I wonder if they';ve uncurled from the foetal position yet, hopefully they'll pull their thumbs out soon and give us something to cheer about.

Can any geo's shed some light on what might have caused the anomaly in the first place - surely the industry should be better at interpreting the signatures of different types of ore? 

*Doogie* - you mentioned that relying on a gravity survey is risky - should be following up with magnetic to confirm - what could the gravity survey picked up instead of io?


----------



## adobee (28 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Looks like we could be back in business with next potential drilling update giving us a push up...  Shame I dumped a heap earlier with fears of low low lows... ANyway sitting on alot of options lets hope for some good results.. if its the same as the last one I am going to try and get Neverfail on board ..


----------



## Datsun Disguise (28 July 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



adobee said:


> . if its the same as the last one I am going to try and get Neverfail on board ..




I like your thinking, life gives you water, then bottle it....   hmm what branding though   -   "Pardoo Pure"???


----------



## jancha (13 August 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

The wild horses are getting a bit restless. Some interest today in volume & buyers lining up. Some good news perhaps or just random speculation. My guess with the sudden interest there could some news not far away. What do holders of BMY think of this?


----------



## jonojpsg (13 August 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



jancha said:


> The wild horses are getting a bit restless. Some interest today in volume & buyers lining up. Some good news perhaps or just random speculation. My guess with the sudden interest there could some news not far away. What do holders of BMY think of this?




I'm just hoping for anything after the debacle of Pardoo East!!  There'd better be some Mn in the ground in NT or I'm ..........


----------



## Datsun Disguise (13 August 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



jancha said:


> The wild horses are getting a bit restless. Some interest today in volume & buyers lining up. Some good news perhaps or just random speculation. My guess with the sudden interest there could some news not far away. What do holders of BMY think of this?




Mmmm - this went from one of my dead cert's to one of my risky ones - and I'm not all that happy with my average cost given the change in risk. 

I'm with Jono - would prefer Mn to more H2O..........


----------



## jancha (13 August 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Yes hopefully a better result than the last one. How does that saying go... You can lead a horse to water but you can't make them drink? Well they certainly found the water last time maybe they can find something a bit more valuable this time!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 August 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Still hopeful this one will make me rich and happy

So many high impact projects

May not be a sleeping giant, perhaps a blinded cyclopes?  :

Manganese is hot to trot and their grounds near OMH's Bouto Creek should draw a bit of attention


----------



## LeeTV (13 August 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Likewise YT. Some good volume today, a nice hike in the sp and on the brink of busting out on the anticipated announcment which must be any day now. Let's hope they hit good grades of Mn and not H20 this time :


----------



## SM Junkie (13 August 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Hope your optimism pays off for you guys.  I'm afraid I'm out today, took a gamble on their announcement on Pardoo and we know how that turned out.  So I'm happy to break even and move onto something else.  
Good luck all


----------



## LeeTV (19 August 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

*FIRST PASS DRILLING COMPLETED AT BATTEN CREEK MANGANESE PROJECT **ANNOUNCEMENT 19 AUGUST 2009*•

Drilling at Brumby’s Batten Creek Manganese Project was completed on 13 August 2009 with 17 holes drilled for 1267m.

• Numerous visual manganese intersections were obtained over the
two VTEM targets tested - BCMN-01 and BCMN-04.

• Analytical results of the visual manganese intersections are
expected in approximately four weeks.

Diversified exploration company Brumby Resources Limited (Brumby) (ASX: BMY) is
pleased to announce that it has completed its first pass vertical Reverse Circulation
(RC) drilling programme at its Batten Creek Manganese Project.

The Batten Creek Manganese Project is located within the Gulf of Carpentaria region
approximately 660 kilometres south east of Darwin, Northern Territory. Locally the
Project is 205 kilometres south of the world class Groote Eylandt manganese project
(147Mt@47% Mn) and 70 kilometres north of Xstrata’s operating McArthur River zinc
lead silver (ZnPbAg) mine.

The Batten Creek Manganese Project is situated within the south eastern section of
granted exploration licence EL25467, encompassing an area of approximately 650
square kilometres. (Refer to Figure 1).

The first pass drilling programme was designed to test the two largest previously
defined Versatile Time Domain Electro Magnetic (VTEM) survey conductors BCMN-
01 (400m long x 300m wide) and BCMN-04 (4000m long x 1000m wide). (Refer to
Figure 2).

Drilling commenced on 1 August 2009 and was completed on 13 August 2009 with
17 holes drilled for 1267m.

Brumby geologists have recorded numerous visual manganese intersections whilst
logging the 17 drill holes. Analytical and petrological work will be required to establish
the grade of the visual manganese intercepts and the type of manganese minerals
present. Analytical results of the selected visual manganese intercepts are expected
in about four weeks.

John Ikstrums
Technical Director


----------



## Datsun Disguise (19 August 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Very positive - not even a mention of H2O and pastoralists!!



> Brumby geologists have recorded numerous visual manganese intersections whilst
> logging the 17 drill holes. Analytical and petrological work will be required to establish
> the grade of the visual manganese intercepts and the type of manganese minerals
> present. Analytical results of the selected visual manganese intercepts are expected
> in about four weeks.




Sounds promising. Giddiup pony. I don't know much about Manganese - I was in it for the IO (good ol' simple steel, I know what that is). Anyone care to share their knowledge of Mn and the different types of mineralistion that occur. At any rate whenever a mineral is visible in the ore I take that to be a good indicator.


----------



## jonojpsg (19 August 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



Datsun Disguise said:


> Very positive - not even a mention of H2O and pastoralists!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds promising. Giddiup pony. I don't know much about Manganese - I was in it for the IO (good ol' simple steel, I know what that is). Anyone care to share their knowledge of Mn and the different types of mineralistion that occur. At any rate whenever a mineral is visible in the ore I take that to be a good indicator.




Hmm, don't know much about Mn but the fact that BMY have trotted out the line about being 200km south of Groote Eylandts big Mn mine which has 47%Mn I would imagine that any Mn grade worth it's salt would have to be visible!!

Still, it is reassuring that they didn't just drill one hole then pack up and go home


----------



## Datsun Disguise (19 August 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

That thought did cross my mind Jono, looks like everyone is waiting to see what the actual analysis shows - absolutely no reaction either way to todays announcement.... but the expectation of hitting something was probably built in over the last week.


----------



## LeeTV (19 August 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



Datsun Disguise said:


> Very positive - not even a mention of H2O and pastoralists!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds promising. Giddiup pony. I don't know much about Manganese - I was in it for the IO (good ol' simple steel, I know what that is). Anyone care to share their knowledge of Mn and the different types of mineralistion that occur. At any rate whenever a mineral is visible in the ore I take that to be a good indicator.



*Manganese 101*
Manganese is very important in the steel industry, where it is used as a deoxidizing and desulfurizing agent; no substitute has been found. It is also used in large amounts to toughen and harden steel without making it brittle; it is usually added as ferromanganese. Any steel having between 10% and 15% manganese is known as manganese steel, although almost all steel contains some manganese. Manganese is widely used in making alloys. Manganese bronze and manganese brass are alloys containing manganese, copper, tin, zinc, and small amounts of other metals in varying proportions. Certain alloys containing manganese, aluminum, antimony, and small amounts of copper are highly magnetic.


----------



## Datsun Disguise (20 August 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



LeeTV said:


> *Manganese 101*





Thanks Lee - used _in_ steel! Got it, and can understand it which is great as it doesn't happen often.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 August 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

OMH and CSM are the 2 big boys in Manganese in Australia

Hence why BMY's drilling at Bootu Creek near OMH's operations will be very very interesting


----------



## LeeTV (20 August 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Slightly old but still worth the read..

*Manganese price to be resilient after under-investment*
_Robin Bromby | November 10, 2008 
Article from:  The Australian_
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/business/story/0,28124,24625849-36418,00.html

NOTHING is immune in this global economic environment, but some commodities are more resilient than others.

Manganese is one of the metals that stands to survive the downturn with only modest damage -- provided the quality of the manganese is high. It has been reported out of China that 50 per cent of capacity has been closed down, affecting mainly the smaller (and, one expects, the lower grade) mines. 

Up to 90 per cent of manganese goes into steel production so it is not surprising that demand and prices have been falling. The metal is priced in dry tonne units -- calculated on the grade -- but for our purposes it is fetching around $US625 a tonne. This is not bad when you consider that, in the days when the former Consolidated Minerals started the Woodie Woodie mine, they were getting around $150 or so a tonne. 

Apart from Woodie Woodie, there are only two other mines here -- *Bootu Creek*, operated by OM Holdings (OMH) and Groote Eylandt, owned by BHP Billiton (BHP) and Anglo American. Unlike iron ore, there is not a proliferation of manganese mines in the world. It is no wonder that a high-powered Chinese delegation arrived in Gabon on Thursday: this small nation of 1.5 million, ruled over by President Bongo, has a fourth of the world's known manganese. 

A research note on OM Holdings from Greg Chessell at Euroz Securities makes the point that, while manganese prices will feel the impact of the slowdown, there has been under-investment and there is much low-grade material. "This will leave the high-grade manganese ore relatively insulated, compared with other commodities," he added. 

Spitfire Resources (SPI), which listed last December, has just begun more drilling at its Woodie Woodie South project in the East Pilbara. Apart from the manganese, Spitfire has two other factors going for it. It had $6 million in the bank at September 30 and has also picked up tenements in Tasmania which contain thermal coal -- another commodity expected to be one of the better performers in the year ahead. 

Another play to keep an eye on is Shaw River Resources (SRR), which began life as largely a gold explorer but is now focused on manganese, having picked up a large ground position in the Pilbara. Among its holdings is the Baramine project, 80km northwest of the Woodie Woodie mine, where more than 100 manganese occurrences have been identified.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 August 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

600k buy at 14c

I wonder if this is drill results? It is a very large buy order and suggests someone is keen and may know something we dont


----------



## enigmatic (24 August 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

The 600k wasn't you YT by chance.. JKing

I remember looking at this a year or so ago, might have to revisit those Geo seem to always get in advanced.. 

Maybe someone to look at for Manganese long way down the track though is AQA.. currently looking at Coal and Iron Ore but have a Manganese project down the track.. Heard talk that they will be the 4th Force in Iron Ore


----------



## adobee (9 September 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

"Drilling commenced on 1 August 2009 and was completed on 13 August 2009 with 17 holes drilled for 1267m. Brumby geologists have recorded numerous visual manganese intersections whilst logging the 17 drill holes. Analytical and petrological work will be required to establish the grade of the visual manganese intercepts and the type of manganese minerals present. Analytical results of the selected visual manganese intercepts are expected
in about four weeks."

Four weeks fast approaching hope to see a lift in activity shortly..


----------



## jancha (9 September 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



adobee said:


> "Drilling commenced on 1 August 2009 and was completed on 13 August 2009 with 17 holes drilled for 1267m. Brumby geologists have recorded numerous visual manganese intersections whilst logging the 17 drill holes. Analytical and petrological work will be required to establish the grade of the visual manganese intercepts and the type of manganese minerals present. Analytical results of the selected visual manganese intercepts are expected
> in about four weeks."
> 
> Four weeks fast approaching hope to see a lift in activity shortly..




Wouldn't hold your breath on it. They having been to quick on announcements in the past. Lets hope tho it's more than just water & an old truck this time round when they finally do announce.


----------



## LeeTV (10 September 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

I just got off the phone with a guy at Brumby and he told me that the middle of next week is still the expected date for analytic results from the intersections taken at Batten Creek.


----------



## jancha (16 September 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



LeeTV said:


> I just got off the phone with a guy at Brumby and he told me that the middle of next week is still the expected date for analytic results from the intersections taken at Batten Creek.




Well results are out on time as you stated. What do you think of the results Lee? Doesn't seem much to me but then again they still have a bit drilling still to go. Bothers me the fact they hold near on half the shares.


----------



## jancha (16 September 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



jancha said:


> Well results are out on time as you stated. What do you think of the results Lee? Doesn't seem much to me but then again they still have a bit drilling still to go. Bothers me the fact they hold near on half the shares.




Guess the rest of share holders didn't think much of it either. Down from 15c to 10c. Oh well there goes my tipping for the month of September. I wish just for once this company could come out with some decent news for once.


----------



## tigerboi (16 September 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

i got worried when ikstrums took over,he had big drama at drummond gold...love to know what is really goin on...tb


----------



## adobee (16 September 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

BMY is the worst and making annoucments... 
water shale .. sh*t ..

no one even wants to buy my options ...

something dodge here for sure...


----------



## LeeTV (16 September 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Not a good announcement by any means low grades, pyritic shale, clay etc. though compared to the Pardoo announcement it's streets ahead.

"significant, but anomalous manganese intersections" is not want you want to see rather "significant, and _outstanding _ manganese intersections" 

I think they will not do a follow up drill at this stage and move straight on to Bootu Creek North. Hopefully it won't be 3 strikes and your out.


----------



## jancha (17 September 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



LeeTV said:


> Not a good announcement by any means low grades, pyritic shale, clay etc. though compared to the Pardoo announcement it's streets ahead.
> 
> "significant, but anomalous manganese intersections" is not want you want to see rather "significant, and _outstanding _ manganese intersections"
> 
> I think they will not do a follow up drill at this stage and move straight on to Bootu Creek North. Hopefully it won't be 3 strikes and your out.




As far as I'm concerned they're out. If you look back at their previous announcements they've shown nothing but incompetence. One of the reasons I bought into this company was because of the experience in management,volume of shares & the location of their tennaments. Management is sadly lacking.


----------



## LeeTV (17 September 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



jancha said:


> As far as I'm concerned they're out. If you look back at their previous announcements they've shown nothing but incompetence. One of the reasons I bought into this company was because of the experience in management,volume of shares & the location of their tennaments. Management is sadly lacking.



Incompetence or bad luck? I wouldn't say they were incompetent just had a run of bad drilling results of late. Exploration is a hit and miss game. If they hit the mother load at Bootu Creek North that might change your tune :


----------



## prawn_86 (17 September 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



LeeTV said:


> Incompetence or bad luck? I wouldn't say they were incompetent just had a run of bad drilling results of late. Exploration is a hit and miss game. If they hit the mother load at Bootu Creek North that might change your tune :




I think you can have a fair idea of what is going to give a good result before you start drilling. Obviously different for different metals, but look at a co like Giralia, who seem to get a resource defined at every project they choose to drill at.


----------



## jancha (17 September 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



LeeTV said:


> Incompetence or bad luck? I wouldn't say they were incompetent just had a run of bad drilling results of late. Exploration is a hit and miss game. If they hit the mother load at Bootu Creek North that might change your tune :




Wouldn't you be exploring your prime targets first? eg. East Pilbara. What did they find? A truck & bore water. Filled up the hole and moved on. Their geologist have certainly got a lot wrong in my opinion not to mention mistakes in annoucements. Just shows unprofessionalism.


----------



## adobee (17 September 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



jancha said:


> Wouldn't you be exploring your prime targets first? eg. East Pilbara. What did they find? A truck & bore water. Filled up the hole and moved on. Their geologist have certainly got a lot wrong in my opinion not to mention mistakes in annoucements. Just shows unprofessionalism.




I think they might have an old guy with a metal detector walking around... I still cant believ that they have the only ground in the Pilbara full of water...


----------



## Bigukraine (17 September 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Maybe the old guy with the metal detector was looking for lithium for the battery in his pacemaker. Their "assesment" of the information doesn't give much confidence. oh well another parcel i'm stuck with


----------



## jancha (17 September 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



Bigukraine said:


> Maybe the old guy with the metal detector was looking for lithium for the battery in his pacemaker. Their "assesment" of the information doesn't give much confidence. oh well another parcel i'm stuck with




Nevermind we've all been their before taxi driver. Good to see you on board anyhow. BMY should come back up from their poor announcement like they have in the past. I dont no why but they do.


----------



## Datsun Disguise (29 September 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Sengue resources (SEG) have just announced


> substantial magnetite iron ore potential at the
> Pardoo Iron Ore Project, located in the Pilbara region of Western Australia



Their tenement is right next door to Brumbys successful bore water project. Be interesting to see what Segue turn up - they certainly sound excited by the prospect - called a trading halt and all. 
Either they don't read the local mining news or we might have to blow the dust off some conspiracy theories....


----------



## adobee (2 October 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

*ENTITLEMENT ISSUE PROSPECTUS*
For a pro rata non-renounceable entitlements issue to holders of Shares on the basis of 1 new Share for every 2 Shares held on the Record Date at an issue price of $0.05 per Share, to raise a minimum of $1,582,885 (Entitlement
Issue). and In the event that the Shortfall from the Entitlement Issue is less than 10,000,000 Shares, the Company will offer to the Priority Sub-Underwriters (or their nominees) such number of Shares that is equal to the difference between 10,000,000 Shares and the total available Shortfall at an issue price of $0.05 per Share and otherwise on the same terms as the Entitlement Issue (Top-up Offer). The Entitlement Issue is conditionally underwritten by Argonaut Capital Limited ABN 18 099 761 547 Ref

Purpose of the Entitlement Issue
The purpose of the Entitlement Issue is to raise a approximately $1,582,885 (before expenses). The proceeds of the Entitlement Issue are planned to be used in accordance with the table set out below:

*Proceeds of the Entitlement Issue1 $*
Exploration and drilling programme at the Bootu Creek North Project $300,000
Exploration and drilling programme at the Balla Yule Project $250,000
Exploration and drilling programme at the Goldsworthy Project $150,000
General working capital $707,885
Expenses of the Offers $175,000
Total $1,582,885


----------



## Tukker (4 October 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

*General working capital $707,885* ?

That iss more than the 3 proposed drilling explorations combined. They really need to break that down into more specifics. 

I don't hold, but i hate it when the majority of funds obtained goes to elements non operation based.


----------



## jancha (6 October 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



Tukker said:


> *General working capital $707,885* ?
> 
> That iss more than the 3 proposed drilling explorations combined. They really need to break that down into more specifics.
> 
> I don't hold, but i hate it when the majority of funds obtained goes to elements non operation based.




Rights issued 1 for 2 shares held @ .05c. I personally wouldn't give them the time of day. They have never in the past kept share holders informed & when they have it's been dismal. I feel it's more about looking after the management and not the share holders.


----------



## adobee (16 October 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

*General working capital $707,885* at lease someone is getting paid ...

If someone could pick up those few options available at 4c it would really help make my portfolio look substanially better !!!! PLEASE !!!!


----------



## adobee (6 November 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Not even 50% of the share offering taken up  ... ! Wonder Why ?!?!?

There is only one thing to do with a horse with a broken leg ...


----------



## adobee (9 December 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

*Brumy to commence drilling Bootu Creek North .. They had better push to get these results out pre 31 Jan 10 if they want to try and get the options over the line ..    Options Very Cheap Now but huge risk on the results not being out or being rubbish... *


Brumby Resources Limited (Brumby) (ASX: BMY) is pleased to announce that a programme of Reverse Circulation (RC) drilling commenced on 6 December 2009 at its Bootu Creek North manganese project in the Northern Territory.
This first pass drilling programme of approximately 2,500 metres is designed to test seven EM (electromagnetic) anomalies previously defined by Brumby in a helicopter supported geophysical survey.
The anomalies occur about 10 kilometres along strike from OM Holdings Bootu Creek open cut manganese mine. Brumby considers that these anomalies are situated within the same geological and structural setting to those hosting the OM Holdings manganese deposits. Brumby’s Bootu Creek North manganese project is located within the Bootu Creek manganese province, located approximately 125 kilometres north of Tennant Creek in
Australia’s Northern Territory. These EM targets are located within the western section of Brumby’s wholly-owned EL25354. This tenement covers an area of 78 square kilometres and is located mid-way between OM
Holdings’ Bootu Creek manganese mine to the south and the Helen Springs project area to the North – also held by OMH (refer to Fig 1).
Subject to weather conditions, it is anticipated that the drilling programme will take approximately two weeks to complete and assay results should be available in late January 2010.


----------



## jancha (9 December 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



adobee said:


> *Brumy to commence drilling Bootu Creek North .. They had better push to get these results out pre 31 Jan 10 if they want to try and get the options over the line ..    Options Very Cheap Now but huge risk on the results not being out or being rubbish... *
> 
> 
> Brumby Resources Limited (Brumby) (ASX: BMY) is pleased to announce that a programme of Reverse Circulation (RC) drilling commenced on 6 December 2009 at its Bootu Creek North manganese project in the Northern Territory.
> ...




Wonder what they'll come up with this time.
 More buried trucks or bore water?
 Personally i think they're running out of time & they've run their race.


----------



## LeeTV (9 December 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



jancha said:


> Wonder what they'll come up with this time.
> More buried trucks or bore water?
> Personally i think they're running out of time & they've run their race.



Every hole that is drilled is a new hole and a new result same goes for all explorers. I still have faith and await results. Hoping the rain holds off till they get the drilling done.

This tenement, although rather small compared to those around it, is sitting in a prime position between Sinosteel's tenement, OMH's open cut mine(right next door) and OMH's Helen Springs project. If they do hit some substantial grades hold on to your hats, toot toot and all that.

OMH have some pending drill results from Bootu Creek this month too, not sure of proximity to BMY's proposed site though.


----------



## SM Junkie (9 December 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Talk about flogging a dead horse.  Location of tenement alone is not enough, surely the previous debarcle up at Pardoo proves that. Definately better places to park your money until Brumby can comes up with some success.


----------



## jancha (9 December 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



LeeTV said:


> Every hole that is drilled is a new hole and a new result same goes for all explorers. I still have faith and await results. Hoping the rain holds off till they get the drilling done.
> 
> This tenement, although rather small compared to those around it, is sitting in a prime position between Sinosteel's tenement, OMH's open cut mine(right next door) and OMH's Helen Springs project. If they do hit some substantial grades hold on to your hats, toot toot and all that.
> 
> OMH have some pending drill results from Bootu Creek this month too, not sure of proximity to BMY's proposed site though.




I would think they would have drilled their best prospects by now and without any results it does'nt give me any confidence in the team.
 How did they go in their last capital raising? That would sum it up.


----------



## adobee (9 December 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

If the results are there the share price will run.. if they are not.. then the directors will need to find a new job cause the wont be able to flog this horse for any more salaries and cap raisings..

I am surprised that the company hasnt been taken over by tiger boi as yet at these prices.. 

Anyway sitting on my options.. not point dumping them.. fingers crossed that if there is a result its before end of January ..not the day after..


----------



## LeeTV (9 December 2009)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



jancha said:


> I would think they would have drilled their best prospects by now and without any results it does'nt give me any confidence in the team.
> How did they go in their last capital raising? That would sum it up.



Number of securities available under the Entitlement Issue: 31,657,703 shares
Number of securities taken up: 12,640,363 shares
Shortfall: 19,017,340 shares

I took up my full entitlement at 5c and the sp is currently trading at 7c so more than happy with that. Anyone that didn't take up the offer would have missed out on a substantial gain. I agree, and it's fairly obvious, that the last drill projects/results have been duds but that's part and parcel with exploration specs no matter who you put your money with, look at FUT today. I am close to free carried with BMY so will await this next project and results with some optimism.

There must be some news due on the Goldsworthy project any time now too. From the Sept 2009 Quarterly:

*Goldsworthy Project* (100% Brumby Fe /JV earning 75% other minerals)
On 15th October Brumby mobilised a drill rig to site and commenced the drilling of the larger western target. One inclined pre collar 300 metre NQ diamond hole will be completed, which is designed to drill through the centre of the large circular shaped previously undrilled coincident ground magnetic-gravity anomaly (refer to Figure 6).
The drilling programme is expected to take approximately four weeks and analytical results should be available approximately six weeks after the completion of drilling.


----------



## tigerboi (2 January 2010)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



adobee said:


> I am surprised that the company hasnt been taken over by tiger boi as yet at these prices..




be patient dobee i cant carry the country & run brumby...YET...id like it a bit more cheaper.
recently ive been buying up domain names of transport companies that havent got a website.so im there for this horse.just very busy...TB


----------



## Bigukraine (14 January 2010)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



adobee said:


> If the results are there the share price will run.. if they are not.. then the directors will need to find a new job cause the wont be able to flog this horse for any more salaries and cap raisings..
> 
> I am surprised that the company hasnt been taken over by tiger boi as yet at these prices..
> 
> Anyway sitting on my options.. not point dumping them.. fingers crossed that if there is a result its before end of January ..not the day after..




and flying down the out side the 100-1 shot has won buy a nose good luck on your oppies adobee and keep flogging the nag:holysheep::horse:


----------



## adobee (14 January 2010)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Still needs to move a fair bit to get these options cracking.. but hec its the biggest volume since ever so it may get on some radars ... are there results for any more holes due ?  ?  I would expect they may drop another bomb week or so before option expiry...     I will jump on the BMY ship now too to help push it up .. (and for the profits)..


----------



## adobee (14 January 2010)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

You would think BMY has to be coming up on the radar of Atlas now. .. would have they held back these results so atlas goes for Warrick instead ...  need to check what sort of cash atlas is still holding ..  dont know what Independence Group & Faustus would think of it though ..


----------



## adobee (14 January 2010)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



adobee said:


> Still needs to move a fair bit to get these options cracking.. but hec its the biggest volume since ever so it may get on some radars ... are there results for any more holes due ?  ?  I would expect they may drop another bomb week or so before option expiry...     I will jump on the BMY ship now too to help push it up .. (and for the profits)..




In answer to my question .. YES MORE DRILL RESULTS DUE OVER NEXT 10 DAYS WOULD BE EXPECT .. 

Brumbys Bootu Creek North manganese project is located within the Bootu Creek manganese province, located approximately 125 kilometres north of Tennant Creek in Australias Northern Territory.
These EM targets are located within the western section of Brumbys wholly-owned EL25354. This tenement covers an area of 78 square kilometres and is located mid-way between OM Holdings Bootu Creek manganese mine to the south and the Helen Springs project area to the North also held by OMH (refer to Fig 1). Subject to weather conditions, it is anticipated that the drilling programme will take approximately two weeks to complete and assay results should be *available in late January 2010."*


----------



## Bigukraine (14 January 2010)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



adobee said:


> In answer to my question .. YES MORE DRILL RESULTS DUE OVER NEXT 10 DAYS WOULD BE EXPECT ..
> 
> Brumbys Bootu Creek North manganese project is located within the Bootu Creek manganese province, located approximately 125 kilometres north of Tennant Creek in Australias Northern Territory.
> These EM targets are located within the western section of Brumbys wholly-owned EL25354. This tenement covers an area of 78 square kilometres and is located mid-way between OM Holdings Bootu Creek manganese mine to the south and the Helen Springs project area to the North also held by OMH (refer to Fig 1). Subject to weather conditions, it is anticipated that the drilling programme will take approximately two weeks to complete and assay results should be *available in late January 2010."*




hi adobee'
 Hindsight is a wonderfull thing but the taking up of the rights issue by the directors( on the 19th nov ann )should of been a "follow the leader" lead imho
but got burnt once by this share so gave it a miss. Just to add a news item came across saying that iron ore price will be up 50% 2010-11 (got to learn  to cut and paste info) so your takeover comments might have some substance. Anyway good luck because this is their last chance to get it right imo.


----------



## LeeTV (16 January 2010)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



adobee said:


> In answer to my question .. YES MORE DRILL RESULTS DUE OVER NEXT 10 DAYS WOULD BE EXPECT ..
> 
> Brumbys Bootu Creek North manganese project is located within the Bootu Creek manganese province, located approximately 125 kilometres north of Tennant Creek in Australias Northern Territory.
> These EM targets are located within the western section of Brumbys wholly-owned EL25354. This tenement covers an area of 78 square kilometres and is located mid-way between OM Holdings Bootu Creek manganese mine to the south and the Helen Springs project area to the North also held by OMH (refer to Fig 1). Subject to weather conditions, it is anticipated that the drilling programme will take approximately two weeks to complete and assay results should be *available in late January 2010."*



Optimism paid off. Bootu Creek is now the key for the sp to really motor or stall on the back of this Goldsworthy project. At least they now have a good project which can be revisited for futher drilling and is in close proximity to existing infrastructure and more importantly 13k's from AGO's project.


----------



## adobee (19 January 2010)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Well I will continue to pick these up I am sure that they will want to get Bootu Creek results out within the next ten days before the option expiry to give this another pump..


----------



## adobee (21 January 2010)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

*"HEM SURVEY DELINEATES 10 MANGANESE TARGETS AT
OAKOVER PROJECT, WA"*

Bit more news out today.. but that wont be enough to pump this one up .. need the results ...


----------



## happytown (2 February 2010)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

from recent qtrly rep

14 holes drilled @ Bootu Creek N for 993m, results received, intersections in 4 holes only, as follows:

1m @ 3.70% Mn from 68m;
2m @ 2.63% Mn from 70m [1m @ 3.8% Mn];
7m @ 0.68% Mn from 18m [1m @ 1.6% Mn];
5m @ 1.91% Mn from 26m [1m @ 3.8% Mn].

worst Mn intersections seen reported for some time


----------



## adobee (17 March 2010)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

BMY showing some string moves in last few days .. could be on the verge of a break out.. history shows it can move fast and hard but can also burn especially me on options ...  Keep an eye on it though ..

8c on 5th March to 13c today .
16th March:  Brumby Hits High-grade Manganese in Oakover Surface Sampling

I am still unsure if this company is about creating a great mining company and wealth for share holders or a high income for the directors and trading opportunity for associates. ..


----------



## Bigukraine (22 March 2010)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



adobee said:


> BMY showing some string moves in last few days .. could be on the verge of a break out.. history shows it can move fast and hard but can also burn especially me on options ...  Keep an eye on it though ..
> 
> 8c on 5th March to 13c today .
> 16th March:  Brumby Hits High-grade Manganese in Oakover Surface Sampling
> ...




Hi adobee ,

up 21% in early trade this am ,buy side vol"s up an sell"s not much on offer if you are still holding well done  with your ability to hold out and wait for the ann. also hope it helps you with the current situation with ctp best of luck . BU


----------



## adobee (6 April 2010)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

20c today.. no new news out.. they should have a speeding ticket..
not sure what is going down on this.. either big news coming out or directors pumping it to make some cash on their new shares..

i cant believe this is after previous options expired... arrrhhgggg


----------



## dandyjac (7 April 2010)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



adobee said:


> 20c today.. no new news out.. they should have a speeding ticket..
> not sure what is going down on this.. either big news coming out or directors pumping it to make some cash on their new shares..
> 
> i cant believe this is after previous options expired... arrrhhgggg




Your right brumby copped a speeding ticket today, from what the directors are reporting there is no news it must be from all the iron ore hype around at the moment - good to see this company share price get back into the 20s hopefully heading toward the 30s


----------



## adobee (6 December 2010)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

bit of movement in the brumby camp today... no news out but $200k shares traded.. around 19-20c...  Wouldnt be surprised to see something out shortly.. will keep my eye on it..


----------



## adobee (16 December 2010)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

The changes also include the appointment of *former Sandfire Resources director John Hutton *as a nonexecutive director of Brumby, while director Geoff Jones has been appointed non-executive chairman following the retirement last month of Bill Ryan.* Mr Hutton is the son of the late prospector Graeme Hutton,* who was instrumental in assembling the WA and Northern Territory leases for the public floats of both Brumby and Sandfire. Graeme Hutton was also behind the successful float of Kimberley Diamond Company – which was taken over by Gem Diamonds for $320 million in 2007- and was also the prospector credited with some of Western Australia’s most significant iron ore discoveries. *John Hutton, who recently increased his shareholding in Brumby to 5.29%*, has been involved in a number of successful private companies in the resources, pearling and tourism industries. He is also on the boards of listed explorer Resource & Investment Ltd and aquaculture group Marine Produce Australia.
*
Fingers crossed Hutt's knows a good investment when he see's one.. Drilling underway finally there could be some results out of this donkey .. *


----------



## adobee (4 January 2011)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Has moved up from 20c since my last post to around 27c today.. little new news out but I think people taking notice of this with a clean sweep of the board and the new team..  anything ex sandfire is hot now days..  Market cap still leaves this stock very attractive.. Bought at 21c buying again at 26c today..  Should be exciting couple of months ..


----------



## tigerboi (5 January 2011)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

still in brumby just threw them in the bottom draw during the gfc drama & only ever had a look every 6 months.
good news must be on the way.tb


----------



## adobee (8 January 2011)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Good to know your still on it.. The options proved to be a dud but with John Hutton now on board bringing a wealth of experience its time for brumby to show what they really have (for those who dont knows what I am talking about jump on the website and check out some maps) ...  Have loaded up last couple of weeks and cant wait for some news ..


----------



## adobee (12 January 2011)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

sellers getting taken up.. very little still available at the moment.. 
Looks like it could break hard..  No news yet so still a waiting game but getting very tight..


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (13 January 2011)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Bought in yesterday after doing some TA. Looks like it's got a solid breakout happening - today's performance is confirming it nicely


----------



## adobee (19 January 2011)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

really hoping it can push through 33c this would then be off and running imo..
may take some news to get this happening though.. (would be nice if its before the end of the month so I can win the asf tipping comp)

i am very bullish on bmy due to projects (HUGE potential, just look at the map on the website) , J Hutton getting on board (Ex Sandfire), and forth coming results.. but having been burnt before on the options am still skeptical.. 

Holding a fair bit but on good announcement will be going in very strong.. If they announce some good results I think Atlas will be all over it..  Atlas seems very aggressive in trying to build its resource atm.. (This is purely my opinion and a guess)...


----------



## tigerboi (19 January 2011)

*Re: BMY-must punch through 40c for me...*

hi adobee still watching brumby,i want to see it punch thru 40c before anything else,seems like a few taking profits atm.
watching with interest...tb


----------



## adobee (20 January 2011)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

cant blame them anyone who bought couple of weeks back round 20c is making 30-50% profit at the levels of the last few days...  Definetly wont be selling.. will be putting another order in on open as I expect it to drop like everything else today...


----------



## adobee (25 January 2011)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

buyers fallen back a bit at the moment..  hope to see it bounce of 26c and back over the 30s..  Would love to see an update on the two current drill projects that are in progress ....


----------



## adobee (28 January 2011)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

Lot of buyers stacked up at 30c 500k 10 sellers and 34c similiar scenario. ..  seems a bit odd.. looks to me like someone might be trying to put in a road block and keep accumulating below 30c..  

Keenly waiting a drilling update ..


----------



## adobee (31 January 2011)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

*Quarterly Report to 31 December 2010*________________________________________________________________________
*HIGHLIGHTS*
Operational
- A 5,000m (91 hole) drilling programme was carried out at the Company’s 100% owned
Oakover Project, designed to follow up previous encouraging manganese intersections.
Preliminary assay results from the first four holes indicate extensive manganese (Mn)
mineralisation with best results being 7m @ 21.71% Mn including 5m @ 24.62% Mn, 5m @ 18.05% Mn including 1m @ 27.84% Mn and 2m @ 17.78% Mn including 1m @ 21.17% Mn.

- A 2,000m RC drilling programme was completed at the Company’s 100% owned Ethel
Creek Project, designed to test strike extensions of the previously identified anomalous
Mn in a palaeochannel, and conductors delineated by a VTEM survey carried out in
October 2010. Assay results are awaited.

- A 900m RC drilling programme was completed at the Company’s Brilliant Well Project,
designed to follow up previously identified anomalous gold and base metal results Encouraging nickel and cobalt intersections reported from drilling results at the Balla
Yule Project

-Caranbirini Project Area substantially increased with two additional tenements granted.
VTEM survey delineates large conductor.


----------



## adobee (1 February 2011)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

wow someone obviously wants out ?!!?

Think this looks pretty good around 22c .. would like to see some buyer stacking up before I top up again..  definetly not selling any not matter what happens.. last time I did that it was 7c ..


----------



## 88mph (14 April 2011)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

What has happened to BMY, was pushing 40c then just dropped.

Who sold and why?


----------



## Mouldy Crumpet (14 April 2011)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*



88mph said:


> What has happened to BMY, was pushing 40c then just dropped.
> 
> Who sold and why?




my thoughts exactly , had such promise got a good tip  and its just pathetic atm , whats going on ??


----------



## cowboy52 (18 March 2013)

*Re: BMY - Brumby Resources*

any idea what is happening with brumby now what are Independance group doing with JV at brilliant well?


----------



## System (12 August 2015)

On August 12th, 2015, Brumby Resources Limited (BMY) changed its name and ASX code to Marindi Metals Limited (MZN).


----------



## greggles (10 November 2017)

MZN moving north after announcing that it has secured a 45-day option to assess, and subsequently
acquire, an Exploration Licence Application covering highly prospective gold-bearing conglomeratic units near Paraburdoo on the southern edge of the Pilbara Basin. 

Up 45% to 1.6c so far today.


----------



## greggles (13 November 2017)

Marindi Metals continuing Friday's run today. Up 38% to 2.4c on heavy volume. Lots of accumulation this morning.


----------



## greggles (27 November 2017)

Announcement this morning: *Further positive drilling results returned from Husky South
*
Strangely MZN was sold off on the news, currently down 16.67% to 1.5c.  It could be that the grades are lower than the market expected, so perhaps some took the opportunity to take profits?


----------



## System (6 December 2019)

On December 6th, 2019, Marindi Metals Limited (MZN) changed its name and ASX code to Firefly Resources Limited (FFR).


----------



## Miner (11 June 2021)

System said:


> On December 6th, 2019, Marindi Metals Limited (MZN) changed its name and ASX code to Firefly Resources Limited (FFR).



About 18 months drought posting since MZN changed to FFR. So putting some extracts to keep the thread alive  for high-risk takers!
The company went to a trading halt and the reasons are not well understood by me. Anyone following this one please share.
Control transaction by this penny stock meaning the stock price will react on Monday 








			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02383875-7SE6SVF00BTMJVAV00UEBLV86K/pdf?access_token=0007yNTJcxI3QsoSLpj6ThfYLtKj
		

Look at this announcement 


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02378168-2V0ULSPFBO8U167SEGUEB0KQ11/pdf?access_token=0007yNTJcxI3QsoSLpj6ThfYLtKj
		




			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02381693-73KLH5NTAAE1KINCFGGVKI5M41/pdf?access_token=0007yNTJcxI3QsoSLpj6ThfYLtKj


----------



## System (12 November 2021)

On November 10th, 2021, Firefly Resources Limited (FFR) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between FFR and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in FFR by Gascoyne Resources Limited.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 November 2021)

This is an amazing coincidence. One of the Agronomists at the Hotel last night was reciting this poem by that well known Bangladeshi Agriculturalist,  Ashraful Musaddeq


System said:


> On November 10th, 2021, Firefly Resources Limited (FFR) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between FFR and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in FFR by Gascoyne Resources Limited.





> Firefly Can't Make a Day​Born at Kishoreganj, Bangladesh on August 16 1958. From Dec 1981 to Jan 1983 served a consulting firm in Dhaka as the Junior Agricultural Analyst. From Jan 1983 to Jan 1986 worked with the Bangladesh Agricultural Development Corporation as Assistant Director at Gazipur. From Jan 1986 joined Banglad…
> 
> 
> *Cuckoo sings- a single leaf falls on the grass
> ...




gg


----------



## peter2 (3 December 2021)

A note:


----------

